# Ces questions que l'on s'est posées un jour



## Macuserman (15 Mai 2008)

En gros...ces questions sans réponses, plus ou moins intelligentes, que l'on s'est posées un jour...:rose: 


Je me suis posée la question, un jour, de:
qui a dit: "la liberté des uns s'arrête là où commence celle des autres".
J'ai pensé que c'était un proverbe...mais c'est bien quelqu'un qui l'a dit...

Mais qui ?


PS: c'est la première d'une longue série, je l'espère, de "questions-réponses" par les membres de MacGé !


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Mai 2008)

La charte MacG (en résumé)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

> Ces questions que l'ont s'est posées un jour...


Manifestement, "ont" ne s'est pas posé la question de l'orthographe du pronom impersonnel.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Mai 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Manifestement, "ont" ne s'est pas posé la question de l'orthographe du pronom impersonnel.



Celle-là je ne me l'étais pas posée...  

Par contre: Apple doit-elle tout à ce propriétaire du seul magasin d'informatique de la côte Ouest, qui acheta une centaine de Mac ?


----------



## hippo sulfite (15 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Celle-là je ne me l'étais pas posée...
> 
> Par contre: Apple doit-elle tout à ce propriétaire du seul magasin d'informatique de la côte Ouest, qui acheta une centaine de Mac ?



Un petit coup de wikipedia et tu sauras tout sur l'histoire d'Apple qui ne se réduit pas au Macintosh.


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

je m'en pose un tas tous le jours :
je peux vous les enumerer ?


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je m'en pose un tas tous le jours :
> je peux vous les enumerer ?


genre "pourquoi le PDF "manuel utilisateur" de mon micro-ondes est à l'envers sur l'écran ? 


TOUS AUX ABRIS, C'EST UNE INVASION, MACG A PREVUS D'ATOMISER LE BAR POUR SAUVER LES AUTRES FORUMS


----------



## JPTK (16 Mai 2008)

Y viennent d'où les os que la femme elle perd avant d'accoucher ?

Oui oui j'ai cru ça jusqu'à 17 ans au moins :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y viennent d'où les os que la femme elle perd avant d'accoucher ?
> 
> Oui oui j'ai cru ça jusqu'à 17 ans au moins :love:



17 ans ?! Au moins ?!
T'aurais donc mieux fait d'aller en cours, au lieu de passer ton temps à manifester contre la mondialisation en brandissant les mémoires du Che !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

Moi la question que je me pose c'est "comment on peut habiter à Mulhouse"?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi la question que je me pose c'est "comment on peut habiter à Mulhouse"?



T'es sûr? C'est pas plutôt, comment a-t-on pu habiter à Clermont?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'es sûr? C'est pas plutôt, comment a-t-on pu habiter à Clermont?


En ce qui me concerne je sais: on m'a obligé


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2008)

Moi la question que je me pose c'est "comment  peut on créer un fil pareil sans craindre le floud des grands jours"?


----------



## Lila (16 Mai 2008)

......moi celle qui me pête la tronche....

...pourquoi OUI n'a pas de "pourquoi" ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi ?
Pourquoi ?
Pourquoi ?

Pourquoi c(tte absence de) silence

Oui pourquoi ?
Pourquoi ?
Pourquoi ?

Pourquoi ce grand vide ?


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pourquoi ?
> Pourquoi ?
> Pourquoi ?
> 
> ...



Je peux me tromper (l'erreur étant humaine), mais j'ai quand même l'impression que c'est une citation home-made-Ponk


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2008)

Du tout... C'est du Sieur Hervé De Villard ; auteur fameux du siècle passé...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Du tout... C'est du Sieur Hervé De Villard ; auteur fameux du siècle passé...



Ah oui, tu as raison. Le "grand vide" aurait dû me mettre sur la piste (de danse)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'es sûr? C'est pas plutôt, comment a-t-on pu habiter à Clermont?


 

et dire qu'y en qui y sont encore  (z'ont pris perpet' en plus ! :rateau: )


----------



## kisbizz (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi la question que je me pose c'est "comment on peut habiter à Mulhouse"?



t'as raison, le sud c'est plus ........chaud


----------



## alèm (16 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Moi la question que je me pose c'est "comment on peut habiter à Mulhouse"?



ah ouais&#8230; autant j'aime le Nord autant je me suis toujours demandé qui pouvait bien rester dans le train après mon arrêt dans le Paris-Maubeuge&#8230; 

edit : en même temps, moi, je descendais dans la ville de Cauet, Xavier Bertrand et yvos&#8230;


----------



## Pifou80 (17 Mai 2008)

mais...

pourquoi des gens répondent à ce fil?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2008)

étudiant sans argent à Amiens&#8230; on dirait moi ya 15 ans&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah ouais autant j'aime le Nord autant je me suis toujours demandé qui pouvait bien rester dans le train après mon arrêt dans le Paris-Maubeuge




Ben...
Des pédophiles, des chomeurs, des consanguins...



... je suis déjà parti.


----------



## marc-book (17 Mai 2008)

Boire avec modération !!

Mais c'est qui ce modération ???


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mai 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Boire avec modération !!
> 
> Mais c'est qui ce modération ???


C'est Alèm ni Webo, pt'être un mormon


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Boire avec modération !!
> 
> Mais c'est qui ce modération ???




_moi, macinside, amok, backcat, benjamin, pascal77, j'ai les noms !  

_


Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est Alèm ni Webo, pt'être un mormon



toi, je vais te renvoyer à la cave si tu continues à pouiller mes blagues poucrates !


----------



## jugnin (17 Mai 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Boire avec modération !!
> 
> Mais c'est qui ce modération ???



T'as pas trouvé la réponse dans ce fameux groupe sur fesse book ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> T'as pas trouvé la réponse dans ce fameux groupe sur fesse book ?



t'es mon pote sur fessebouc toi ?!


----------



## jugnin (17 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> t'es mon pote sur fessebouc toi ?!



Ah, ces questions à la con que l'on s'est posées un jour...

Il te manque une tête de tox rennais expatrié c'est ça ?


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, ces questions à la con que l'on s'est posées un jour...
> 
> Il te manque une tête de tox rennais expatrié c'est ça ?



teête de tox et rennais, ça redonde à souhait ! 

je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi on ne pouvait pas choisir de rester âgé de 7 ans pendant  toute une vie


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> toi, je vais te renvoyer à la cave si tu continues à pouiller mes blagues poucrates !




les stagiaires de la FNAC on les moyens de se payer un appart avec cave ????:mouais:


fils de riche, va :love:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est Alèm ni Webo, pt'être un mormon


 
Pourquoi ai-je décrèté un sombre soir de septembre 2005*, que je dirais désormais "non à l'alcool"...



* baloo, si tu nous lis...


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> les stagiaires de la FNAC on les moyens de se payer un appart avec cave ????:mouais:




oui, local à vélo, bar et fleuriste intégrés même !! 



Sindanárië a dit:


> fils de riche, va :love:



certes mon père a une retraite équivalente à 3 de mes salaires


----------



## jugnin (17 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> teête de tox et rennais, ça redonde à souhait !



Ah mais c'est pas moi qui l'ait dit, hein. J'ai eu droit à une "tête de bobo" via cdb, également. J'suis pas gâté. 




> je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi on ne pouvait pas choisir de rester âgé de 7 ans pendant  toute une vie&#8230;



Bah suffit de sauter par le fenêtre après avoir soufflé les bougies. Mais pour toi, c'est mort, oui.

Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi on pouvait bien vouloir rester âgé de sept ans pendant tout une vie.

On devient jamais chômeur, c'est vrai. Juste sans abri.
On devient pas alcoolique, c'est vrai. Mais on peut pas acheter d'alcool.

Et puis écouter Henri Dès pendant toute sa vie, non merci.


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2008)

ah mais moi j'écoutais Léo Ferré, Amalia Rodrigues et Quilapayun à cet âge-là !!  

Henri Dès était encore adolescent !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2008)

je me suis toujours demandé  si ceux de moins de 7 ans et plus de 77 devaient faire des reunions hunedeurgrownd pour lire Tintin

( bon j'ai le mange disque orange vif  qui va mal je retourne le Anne Sylvestre)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _moi, macinside, amok, backcat, benjamin, pascal77, j'ai les noms !
> 
> _




Un intrus s'est glissé dans la liste, devine lequel, cher lecteur


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

pourquoi MacDo ne fait pas livraison a domicile ?


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mai 2008)

Qu'est-ce que Dieu faisait avant la création ?


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que Dieu faisait avant la création ?




Et qu'est ce qu'il a foutu, après, ce con ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que Dieu faisait avant la création ?





Pierrou a dit:


> Et qu'est ce qu'il a foutu, après, ce con ?



Moi, ce qui me pose question, c'est surtout "qu'est-ce qu'il foutait *pendant* !:rateau:


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2008)

marc-book a dit:


> Boire avec modération !!
> 
> Mais c'est qui ce modération ???



dans le même genre, c'est quoi le ticket modérateur ?


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi chaque fois que qqu'un parle avec un minimum de sincérité tout le monde le trouve dingue ? :hein:


----------



## bcommeberenice (18 Mai 2008)

Parce que tout le monde simule et ment!


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi chaque fois que qqu'un parle avec un minimum de sincérité tout le monde le trouve dingue ? :hein:



C'est surtout un rapport purement subjectif lié aux préjugés sur la personne.
On est peut-être plus enclin à rire avec toi, t'as pas une tête sérieuse 

Je raconte des énormités avec un air très sérieux, les gens ont envie de rire mais n'osent pas de peur que le sujet soit vraiment sérieux. 
A les voir s'interdire de rire, c'est assez jubilatoire !


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> On est peut-être plus enclin à rire avec toi, t'as pas une tête sérieuse



Toi... t'as jamais eu droit à mon "regard tueur" pour dire ça


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> dans le même genre, c'est quoi le ticket modérateur ?



C'est quand un modo a un ticket avec une nana (ou une (la) modo un ticket avec un mec) !


----------



## Macuserman (18 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi Microsoft ils ont toujours été aussi prétentieux et hypocrites ??

Anti-thèse:
Pourquoi Apple n'a pas le succès (façon de parler ) qu'elle mérite ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi Apple n'a pas le succès (façon de parler ) qu'elle mérite ?


 
Tu suis l'actu, ou t'es resté bloqué en 1996?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu suis l'actu, ou t'es resté bloqué en 1996?




OOOhhh de ce côté, je m'en fais pas trop...du souci ! 

Mais point de vue PdM...il faut encore être présent, M$ et son leadership vont s'affaisser petit à petit...il suffit que Dell, HP, Sony abandonne le "OS livré avec" ou le "OS build-in !" et hop, on y est !

Par contre, les virus...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2008)

_* Web'O se demande pourquoi les switchers font une telle fixette sur la part de marché, et semblent attendre avec une certaine impatience l'arrivée d'hypothétiques méchants virus sur OS X *  _



Macuserman a dit:


> Mais point de vue PdM...il faut encore être présent, M$ et son leadership vont s'affaisser petit à petit...il suffit que Dell, HP, Sony abandonne le "OS livré avec" ou le "OS build-in !" et hop, on y est !


 
La part de marché, ça n'est pas primordial: il existe bon nombre de sociétés, de marques qui ont une part de marché faible. Cela n'emêche pas à l'entreprise en question d'être florissante et connue par beaucoup.



Macuserman a dit:


> Par contre, les virus...


 
Quoi les virus?


----------



## Macuserman (18 Mai 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> _* Web'O se demande pourquoi les switchers font une telle fixette sur la part de marché, et semblent attendre avec une certaine impatience l'arrivée d'hypothétiques méchants virus sur OS X *  _
> 
> La part de marché, ça n'est pas primordial: il existe bon nombre de sociétés, de marques qui ont une part de marché faible. Cela n'emêche pas à l'entreprise en question d'être florissante et connue par beaucoup.
> 
> Quoi les virus?



Alors là, je suis d'accord avec toi, les PdM pas primordiales, mais des fois, c'est uniquement le critère de certains:
PCusers: "Apple ?? Hahaha, les bouseux avec leur OS X et leur même pas 10% de PdM ?!  "  

Alors...ça peut être désagréable (je l'ai vécu vraiment ça !  )...

Maintenant, c'est le retour de force: + de PdM = + de virus chiants à la con !!   

Alors maintenant, je souhaite qu'APPLE RESTE A LA MÊME ALLURE...
Regarde, par exemple, la WWDC...je voulais y aller: que nada, complet ! 
(N'est-elle là QUE pour les dévellopeurs, malgré son nom ?  )


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Mai 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Et qu'est ce qu'il a foutu, après, ce con ?



Ben rien, c'est un gros fainéant 

Ah si, j'ai oublié un truc

Au début, il a créé la nature, avec des dinosaures hyperchiants et des mamouths au verbe lourd
Et donc, il ne regardait que le National Géographic à la télé
D'où, chez lui, un début de dépression
Sur les conseils de son psy, il a décidé de créer l'homme
Et depuis il s'éclate


----------



## zepatente (18 Mai 2008)

un début de réponse sur dieu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

je te conseils Couleursud (  ) de lui demander directement, c'est plus simple


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

c'est interdit de parler religionpar ici  , non ?:rateau: 


d'ailleur ..... pourquoi c'est interdit ?


----------



## jugnin (18 Mai 2008)

Et pourquoi on célébrerait pas l'Eucharistie au Bar tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pourquoi on célébrerait pas l'Eucharistie au Bar tant qu'on y est ?



parce que je ne sais pas comment  la celebrer


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Et pourquoi on célébrerait pas l'Eucharistie au Bar tant qu'on y est ?



Parce qu'on ne va pas pouvoir sacrifier du nioub sous prétexte que certains veulent boire un bon rouge pour le faire passer ensuite !


----------



## Craquounette (18 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce qu'on ne va pas pouvoir sacrifier du nioub sous prétexte que certains veulent boire un bon rouge pour le faire passer ensuite !



Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas sacrifier du nioub ? :mouais: 

ou plus justement :

Pourquoi le sacrifie de nioub est réservé aux Verts ?


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi le sacrifie de nioub est réservé aux Verts ?




parce que les rouges ne supportent que le parti ecologique  ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas sacrifier du nioub ? :mouais:
> 
> ou plus justement :
> 
> Pourquoi le sacrifie de nioub est réservé aux Verts ?






kisbizz a dit:


> parce que les rouges ne supportent que le parti ecologique  ?



et les filles vous saviez que l'on avait un droit de cuissage  ?  2 italiennes pour moi :love:


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> et les filles vous saviez que l'on avait un droit de cuissage  ?  2 italiennes pour moi :love:



t'as demandé la permission a ton pere ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'as demandé la permission a ton pere ?



pas besoins, j'ai tout les droits


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> pas besoins, j'ai tout les droits



Luc... Je suis ton père... Et tu as ma bénédiction pour exercer ce droit ancestrale, même en italie.


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mai 2008)

ton fils a changé de prenom ?     


sinon....
pourquoi les abdos que j'ai fait il y a 2 jours (hier trop "ailleur" pour recommencer) 
me font mal  aujourd'hui et pas hier ?


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Luc... Je suis ton père... Et tu as ma bénédiction pour exercer ce droit ancestrale, même en italie.



ça veux dire que je vais aussi avoir de l'asthme ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ça veux dire que je vais aussi avoir de l'asthme ?



Et la cape noire comme Zorro :love:


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2008)

mais il a un petit sabre


----------



## prasath (18 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ça veux dire que je vais aussi avoir de l'asthme ?



Ca je sais pas ... Ca dépend de ce que tu fumes.
Mais pour en revenir au sujet, n'oublies pas qu'embrasser ta soeur, c'est mal. 
Donc ne commence pas avec princess (leia ou kisbizz?). Mais fais ce que tu veux, tu es grand. Au pire tu repeupleras la mongolie


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2008)

j'ai de l'asthme et je vais en italie cet été&#8230; (et l'italie vient à moi&#8230; :love

pourquoi il fait tjs trop chaud l'été ? (je sais maintenant : pour qu'on se désape ! )


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

...pourquoi Sonnyboy est banni ?????


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...pourquoi Sonnyboy est banni ?????



et pourquoi est'il derriere des barreaux ? 






ps : alem , si tu mets le chauffage a fond chez toi les nanas se desapent surement meme avec la neige dehors


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> et pourquoi est'il derriere des barreaux ?



  :mouais: ben euuuuh ...justement ....passqu'il est banni !!!   

...tu m'inquiètes des fois :afraid:


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps : alem , si tu mets le chauffage a fond chez toi les nanas se desapent surement meme avec la neige dehors



ah non, chez moi le chauffage est coupé mi-mars et remis mi novembre entre deux, je me balade en caelçon


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

question :
pourquoi alem  aime  se le geler de mi-mars a mi novembre ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas sacrifier du nioub ? :mouais:



Si tu proposes d'aucuns se feront un plaisir de disposer 




kisbizz a dit:


> question :
> pourquoi alem  aime  se le geler de mi-mars a mi novembre ?



Parce qu'il est des choses qu'il faut savoir tenir à température idéale


----------



## prasath (19 Mai 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce qu'il est des choses qu'il faut savoir tenir à température idéale



Tu en sais des choses


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

prasath a dit:


> Tu en sais des choses



Rien de plus ou de moins que les livres ne disent  D'ailleurs il semble que le port du jean's trop serré soit à éviter, aussi.


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

oui, c'est mauvais pour la cellulite


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> question :
> pourquoi alem  aime  se le geler de mi-mars a mi novembre ?



Parce que ce n'est pas sa période de reproduction : il "hiberne"* de l'entre jambe. Puis la glace fond et dans un craquement joyeux le lombric émerge avec ses deux valises, paré pour les sorties du week-end. Un coup de sèche cheveux, et hop : après quelques mouvements d'échauffement dont la description est fortement interdite par la charte et les spécialistes de l'audition, c'est comme neuf.

Le Alem est une bestiole maline et unique : lorsque l'ensemble du monde animal profite des jours estivaux pour se mélanger à tout va dans les caravanes, lui garde une distance de bon aloi, observant avec méthode.
L'été et ses farandoles de barbapapa et de chouchous passé, tout redevient calme sur le sable. Là, profitant des femelles qui se retrouvent délaissées par les apollons des plages, il passe à l'attaque. La quille griffant la silice il arpente, juste vêtu d'une casquette à oreilles, les cotes du Pas de Calais. Novembre est son mois le plus chargé, décembre n'est pas mal non plus, janvier se maintient. Puis, peu à peu, il ralentit le rythme jusqu'à mi-mars. le 15 de ce même mois, il entre dans un semi-sommeil et passe le reste de la saison à méditer, les cuisses largement offertes à la porte du congélateur, le matériel proprement enroulé dans le bac à glaçons au milieu des miettes de pain et des boîtes de Tri-X périmées.

 :love:

* Vu la période, le terme n'est pas adapté, mais vous aurez compris l'idée !


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui, c'est mauvais pour la cellulite



  




Amok a dit:


> le 15 de ce même mois, il entre dans un semi-sommeil et passe le reste de la saison à méditer, les cuisses largement offertes à la porte du congélateur, le matériel proprement enroulé dans le bac à glaçons au milieu des miettes de pain et des boîtes de Tri-X périmées.



   Il est fort dommage qu'il manque les seins Saints de glace


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui, c'est mauvais pour la cellulite



Je croyais que ce qui était mauvais pour la cellulite était bon pour toi


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que ce n'est pas sa période de reproduction : il "hiberne"* de l'entre jambe. Puis la glace fond et dans un craquement joyeux le lombric émerge avec ses deux valises, paré pour les sorties du week-end. Un coup de sèche cheveux, et hop : après quelques mouvements d'échauffement dont la description est fortement interdite par la charte et les spécialistes de l'audition, c'est comme neuf.
> 
> Le Alem est une bestiole maline et unique : lorsque l'ensemble du monde animal profite des jours estivaux pour se mélanger à tout va dans les caravanes, lui garde une distance de bon aloi, observant avec méthode.
> L'été et ses farandoles de barbapapa et de chouchous passé, tout redevient calme sur le sable. Là, profitant des femelles qui se retrouvent délaissées par les apollons des plages, il passe à l'attaque. La quille griffant la silice il arpente, juste vêtu d'une casquette à oreilles, les cotes du Pas de Calais. Novembre est son mois le plus chargé, décembre n'est pas mal non plus, janvier se maintient. Puis, peu à peu, il ralentit le rythme jusqu'à mi-mars. le 15 de ce même mois, il entre dans un semi-sommeil et passe le reste de la saison à méditer, les cuisses largement offertes à la porte du congélateur, le matériel proprement enroulé dans le bac à glaçons au milieu des miettes de pain et des boîtes de Tri-X périmées.
> ...


Et faire gaffe à ses "valises", tout de même...  
Pas les promener n'importe où, n'importe comment...  

[YOUTUBE]MokG7S9hg-4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lila (19 Mai 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et faire gaffe à ses "valises", tout de même...
> Pas les promener n'importe où, n'importe comment...




   

...c'est affreux !!!!! on dirait Sonnyboy se faisant décalotter la coquille ....!!!!!!!

quelle belle mort n'empêche...:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> J'ai lu dans Psychologies Magazine : "Cerveau Gauche ou droit, lequel êtes vous ?"
> 
> Le cerveau il est pas au milieu dans la tête ?








 _Mais pouuuurrrquuuuooiiiiiiiii.... mais pouurqqquoi .... mais qu'est-ce qu'on lui à faiiiit ?_


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _Mais pouuuurrrquuuuooiiiiiiiii.... mais pouurqqquoi .... Pourquoi elle est comme ça ?_



Parceque sinon, tu saurais pas quoi poster ! 



EDIT : et en plus il a édité pendant que je postais, le rat


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _Mais pouuuurrrquuuuooiiiiiiiii.... mais pouurqqquoi .... mais qu'est-ce qu'on lui à faiiiit ?_



Le premier qui dit "au milieu coule une rivière" en répondra devant la sainte charte !


----------



## kisbizz (19 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> _Mais pouuuurrrquuuuooiiiiiiiii.... mais pouurqqquoi .... mais qu'est-ce qu'on lui à faiiiit ?_



oui, j'aimerais bien le savoir


----------



## Pifou80 (20 Mai 2008)

Et pourquoi moi je veut pas savoir?


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Mai 2008)

bof...


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que ce n'est pas sa période de reproduction : il "hiberne"* de l'entre jambe. Puis la glace fond et dans un craquement joyeux le lombric émerge avec ses deux valises, paré pour les sorties du week-end. Un coup de sèche cheveux, et hop : après quelques mouvements d'échauffement dont la description est fortement interdite par la charte et les spécialistes de l'audition, c'est comme neuf.
> 
> Le Alem est une bestiole maline et unique : lorsque l'ensemble du monde animal profite des jours estivaux pour se mélanger à tout va dans les caravanes, lui garde une distance de bon aloi, observant avec méthode.
> L'été et ses farandoles de barbapapa et de chouchous passé, tout redevient calme sur le sable. Là, profitant des femelles qui se retrouvent délaissées par les apollons des plages, il passe à l'attaque. La quille griffant la silice il arpente, juste vêtu d'une casquette à oreilles, les cotes du Pas de Calais. Novembre est son mois le plus chargé, décembre n'est pas mal non plus, janvier se maintient. Puis, peu à peu, il ralentit le rythme jusqu'à mi-mars. le 15 de ce même mois, il entre dans un semi-sommeil et passe le reste de la saison à méditer, les cuisses largement offertes à la porte du congélateur, le matériel proprement enroulé dans le bac à glaçons au milieu des miettes de pain et des boîtes de Tri-X périmées.
> ...



à part que tu aies oublié les boites de Scala200X et surtout, surtout, surtout les boites de Kodachrome 64  c'est tout à fait ça je ne me mélange pas à la vulgate moi ! 


ps : j'arpente désormais les côtes bretonnes où la silice est aussi abondante ou en tout cas plus rugueuse (sable en picardie, granites en bretagne)


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> question :
> pourquoi alem  aime  se le geler de mi-mars a mi novembre ?



j'habite pas en Sibérie moi mais en Loire-Inférieure-de-Bretagne* à 50Km de l'ocean dans l'estuaire d'un fleuve très maritime (marées, odeur, port, bateaux, etc). Ici il neige juste pour la blague histoire de dire ça tient 1 heure et après on revient aux affaires courantes : la pluie   pas comme en Sibérie alsacienne 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce qu'il est des choses qu'il faut savoir tenir à température idéale



aussi 





*


----------



## Amok (20 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> pas besoins, j'ai tout les droits



Sors tes doigts de ton nez et file déjà ranger ta chambre; on parlera de tes droits après !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


>



Oui... Celle-là, elle peut se brosser avant qu'on lui grignote l'intimité...


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'habite pas en Sibérie moi&#8230; mais en Loire-Inférieure-de-Bretagne*&#8230; à 50Km de l'ocean dans l'estuaire d'un fleuve très maritime (marées, odeur, port, bateaux, etc&#8230. Ici il neige juste pour la blague&#8230; histoire de dire&#8230; ça tient 1 heure et après on revient aux affaires courantes : la pluie&#8230;   pas comme en Sibérie alsacienne&#8230;
> *



Ohhhoo !! Faut se calmer avec l'Alsace là !! 

Et puis on a Strasbourg, le Parlement Européen, la Rhénanie et des Apple Store...
Vous en Bretagne c'est:
-pluie. 
-glagla. 
-pluie (encore). 
-glagla (toujours). 
-mais aussi des pêcheurs en grève et qui bouchent les stations services et les dépôts de carburant.. 


Je suis mieux en Alsace !!


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2008)

ah non, on peut pas dire qu'il fasse froid ici&#8230; contrairement à vous&#8230; 

ah non, les pêcheurs bloquent VOS dépots d'essence&#8230; moi je roule en vélo (sauf aujourd'hui, je voulais absoluement donner de l'argent à la police municipale&#8230

pis les pêcheurs ils sont sympas&#8230; eux&#8230;


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah non, on peut pas dire qu'il fasse froid ici contrairement à vous
> 
> ah non, les pêcheurs bloquent VOS dépots d'essence moi je roule en vélo (sauf aujourd'hui, je voulais absoluement donner de l'argent à la police municipale)
> 
> pis les pêcheurs ils sont sympas eux



Hélas, tu seras toujours ségoléniste... :love: 

C'est pour ca que tu es sympathique : cet idéal, ce ciel bleu, ce soleil dont on rêve qu'il se lève au Nord, cet amour délirant pour l'argentique.... Et les femmes pures.


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, tu seras toujours ségoléniste... :love:
> 
> C'est pour ca que tu es sympathique : cet idéal, ce ciel bleu, ce soleil dont on rêve qu'il se lève au Nord, cet amour délirant pour l'argentique.... Et les femmes pures.



euh&#8230; j'ai trouvé plus pure que Ségolène : les suédoises&#8230; je te raconterais ! 



ps : ségoléniste ?!! :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> euh j'ai trouvé plus pure que Ségolène : les suédoises je te raconterais !



Une suédoise pure ? Tu vires carrément Besancenoiste, là !


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Une suédoise pure ? Tu vires carrément Besancenoiste, là !



purée entre les deux, j'ai fait tellement le grand écart que mes roustons ont frotté le bitume 

hé, j'suis bon en ski mais j'ai jamais fait de roller moi !


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> purée entre les deux, j'ai fait tellement le grand écart que mes roustons ont frotté le bitume
> hé, j'suis bon en ski mais j'ai jamais fait de roller moi !





donc, pour recentrer le sujet, voilà la question a poser :

est que cette eté je vais skier en montaigne ou apprendre en bord de mer faire du roller ?


----------



## Amok (21 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> donc, pour recentrer le sujet, voilà la question a poser :
> 
> est que cette eté je vais skier en montaigne ou apprendre en bord de mer faire du roller ?



Skier "en Montaigne", ca fatigue la tête. Je ne sais plus combien de tomes dans la Pléïade : n'y penses pas. Viens plutôt faire du roller sur la côte : ca roule !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> donc, pour recentrer le sujet, voilà la question a poser :
> 
> est que cette eté je vais skier en montaigne ou apprendre en bord de mer faire du roller ?



moi, l'été, je fais du "Montaigne-Bike"...


----------



## kisbizz (21 Mai 2008)

question:

est que je vais editer ?

parce que ce n'est pas quand meme ma faute si macg n'a pas encore intregré un dico pour les italiennes


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

pour faire du Montaigne-bike, tu n'as pas besoin de dico, sauf si tu croises sur ta route un poisson rouge lubrique...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Mai 2008)

LHO a dit:


> pour faire du Montaigne-bike, tu n'as pas besoin de dico, sauf si tu croises sur ta route un poisson rouge lubrique...



C'est encore plus incompréhensible que du tibomong


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Skier "en Montaigne", ca fatigue la tête. Je ne sais plus combien de tomes dans la Pléïade : n'y penses pas. Viens plutôt faire du roller sur la côte : ca roule !



moi j'suis assez fort au "Montaigne-Bach", je m'aide avec quelques Proust   

edit : pourquoi à cause de Web'O je me sens obligé de tout ranger chez moi ? (réponse parce qu'il est assez petit pour être moins sensible à la Loi Carrez  :love: )


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Mai 2008)

Alèm c'est comme le complexe de Kant : Keine Lust  _(et avec un peut de fromage à raclette sous blister dessus)_


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ps : ségoléniste ?!! :affraid: :affraid:



Ben oui, "ps : ségoléniste", tu trouverais ça crédible, toi "ump : ségoléniste" ? :rateau:



alèm a dit:


> hé, j'suis bon en ski mais j'ai jamais fait de roller moi !



Ah ben oui, toi, tu trotte &#8230; en ski


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> euh j'ai trouvé plus pure que Ségolène : les suédoises je te raconterais !





Amok a dit:


> Une suédoise pure ? Tu vires carrément Besancenoiste, là !





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ben oui, toi, tu trotte  en ski


c'est de l'entrisme
(nordique)
ou de l'agit prop?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2008)

Tiens j'en ai une de question.

Pourquoi on fait de la choucroute à Strasbourg et pas à Toulouse, alors qu'on fait des saucisses dans les deux villes (et inversement avec le cassoulet, hein...)


----------



## kasarus (22 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi il y a un fil comme ça?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens j'en ai une de question.
> 
> Pourquoi on fait de la choucroute à Strasbourg et pas à Toulouse, alors qu'on fait des saucisses dans les deux villes (et inversement avec le cassoulet, hein...)



C'est bien une question de Parisien ça ; té!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens j'en ai une de question.
> 
> Pourquoi on fait de la choucroute à Strasbourg et pas à Toulouse, alors qu'on fait des saucisses dans les deux villes (et inversement avec le cassoulet, hein...)



Pour le cassoulet, je sais : parce que Toulouse, ça fait moins loin à Patoch pour se ravitailler. Pour la choucroute, c'est pitêt pour que nos chers députés européens puissent pédaler dedans sans avoir à se déplacer ?


----------



## ultrabody (22 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi ne rien faire alors qu'il y a trop de choses à faire ???  

sur ce bonne nuit !


----------



## al02 (24 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi j'suis assez fort au "Montaigne-Bach", je m'aide avec quelques *Proust*



Tu veux dire *prouts* ?


----------



## macinside (24 Mai 2008)

pourquoi en 24 ans de série, sur 281 épisodes, Derrick aura démasqué 282 coupables, vu 344 cadavres et laissé échapper 3 meurtriers. ? :affraid: :sick: :style:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2008)

parce qu'il a nettoyé trois fois ses lunettes?


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Mai 2008)

Joker


----------



## Lila (26 Mai 2008)

macinside a dit:


> pourquoi en 24 ans de série, sur 281 épisodes, Derrick aura démasqué 282 coupables, vu 344 cadavres et laissé échapper 3 meurtriers. ? :affraid: :sick: :style:




  ...pourquoi tu fais plus de fautes ?????


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens j'en ai une de question.
> 
> Pourquoi on fait de la choucroute à Strasbourg et pas à Toulouse, alors qu'on fait des saucisses dans les deux villes (et inversement avec le cassoulet, hein...)



Parce que le choux ça fait péter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Parce que le choux ça fait péter.



Et pas les fayots


----------



## Macuserman (26 Mai 2008)

Comment un film français a pu gagner la Palme ?

C'est pas qu'il est mauvais, c'est clair que non...mais il y avait des I.J 4, des Peter Soderbergh, des Eastwood, des Pitt, des Clooney, etc...

Mr Penn, you are surprising !


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Comment un film français a pu gagner la Palme ?



En se faisant passer pour un film moldave?


----------



## Lila (27 Mai 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Comment un film français a pu gagner la Palme ?



..en recevant des menaces ? ... (genre contrôle fiscal pour tous le monde )


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> En se faisant passer pour un film moldave?



sous titré en croate


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> sous titré en croate


A nan ça c'est pour le festival de Berlin.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2008)

Bug


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bug


Mais oui. 

C'est plutôt que t'as écouté les conseils d'Ed pour poster. 
(Tiens mais d'ailleurs, est-ce que ça marche avec les réponses rapides comme ça a marché fut un temps avec les commentaires de profil?  )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2008)

Pourquoi n'a-t-elle jamais rappelée ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2008)

T'as vu ta coiffure?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2008)

Faut bien mettre une moumoutte sinon j'ai la même coupe de cheveux qu'Alèm !  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (28 Mai 2008)

Je me suis toujours demandé un truc

Quand on presse un tube de dentifrice, le dentifrice sort avec des rayures. Mais doù viennent ces rayures ? A croire quils mettent le dentifrice en tube avec les rayures 

Les mystères du monde qui nous entoure


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Je me suis toujours demandé un truc&#8230;
> 
> Quand on presse un tube de dentifrice, le dentifrice sort avec des rayures. Mais d&#8217;où viennent ces rayures ? A croire qu&#8217;ils mettent le dentifrice en tube avec les rayures
> 
> Les mystères du monde qui nous entoure&#8230;



..;si peu.... :rateau: 

...par contre, par quelle loi étrange et perverse de la physique, à chaque fois qu'on fait caca sans mettre une feuille au préalable au fond, l'éclaboussure provoquée par le laché de stron innonde l'oeil de bronze pile poil????.....il y a-t-il un rapport poids/hauteur/vitesse de chute.????
.....ça serait pas mal de connaître l'équation parfaite qui éviterait ce désagrément.....


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..;si peu.... :rateau:
> 
> ...par contre, par quelle loi étrange et perverse de la physique, à chaque fois qu'on fait caca sans mettre une feuille au préalable au fond, l'éclaboussure provoquée par le laché de stron innonde l'oeil de bronze pile poil????.....il y a-t-il un rapport poids/hauteur/vitesse de chute.????
> .....ça serait pas mal de connaître l'équation parfaite qui éviterait ce désagrément.....



_Soyons Bio, ch*ons dans les copeaux !_​

 Mais si tu veux, j'ai une bonne adresse pour une formation en HFA (hydrodynamisme fécal appliqué).


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> _Soyons Bio, ch*ons dans les copeaux !_​




 claaaaaaaaasse ta nouvelle signature.....

...mais bon c'est pas si écolo puisqu'il faut tuer des arbres en bois vivant pour avoir des copeaux morts pour ch*er dedans  non ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> claaaaaaaaasse ta nouvelle signature.....
> 
> ...mais bon c'est pas si écolo puisqu'il faut tuer des arbres en bois vivant pour avoir des copeaux morts pour ch*er dedans  non ?


 
Tu peux avoir désormais, la menace bio : "Fais ce que je te dis, ou tes arbres, je leur coupe la tête et je leur chie dans l'cou !"

Ca fait peur...


----------



## Lila (29 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu peux avoir désormais, la menace bio : "Fais ce que je te dis, ou tes arbres, je leur coupe la tête et je leur chie dans l'cou !"
> 
> Ca fait peur...




.... ahhhh wééé ! si ça se trouve c'est ça qu'il est train de faire notre Sonny pas national...du terrorisme écologique .....et c'est pour ça qu'il eest en taule.....les verts d'ici aiment pas qu'un galopin viennent leur couper la tête et ch*er dans leur cou .....*?* <<<<< (parce que c'est quand même une question que je pose hein, faut e dire ...)


----------



## jugnin (29 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> claaaaaaaaasse ta nouvelle signature.....
> 
> ...mais bon c'est pas si écolo puisqu'il faut tuer des arbres en bois vivant pour avoir des copeaux morts pour ch*er dedans  non ?



Ah ben si Monsieur est écolo...

_Si t'as la foi, ch*e dans les bois !_​


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mai 2008)

on aura tout vu... :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> Faut bien mettre une moumoutte sinon j'ai la même coupe de cheveux qu'Alèm !  :love:


Enfin une réponse à l'une de mes questions, qui me taraudait : mais qu'est-ce qui fait chez lui une telle ressemblance avec Jacqueline Maillant


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Enfin une réponse à l'une de mes questions, qui me taraudait : mais qu'est-ce qui fait chez lui une telle ressemblance avec Jacqueline Maillant



ah te vla toi !
garce salope !


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Mai 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah te vla toi !
> garce salope !


ah vi  en effet elle parlait aussi comme ça  

:love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (30 Mai 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..;si peu.... :rateau:


Et un mystère de moins, un !


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juin 2008)

pourquoi le telephone sonne toujours quand on n'attend plus ce coup de fil ? :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi le telephone sonne toujours quand on n'attend plus ce coup de fil ? :mouais:


Pourquoi avoir encore un téléphone quand on attends plus de coup de fil je te vrépondrai :siffle


----------



## aCLR (5 Juin 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> _Soyons Bio, ch*ons dans les copeaux !_​
> 
> Mais si tu veux, j'ai une bonne adresse pour une formation en HFA (hydrodynamisme fécal appliqué).



Hundertwasser préconisait l'humus

:love:






certains ne s'en séparent plus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi quand on met un PS dans un mail, personne ne le lit jamais? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2008)

C'est possible d'être aussi con ?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juin 2008)

Ca bouffe quoi un papillon?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ca bouffe quoi un papillon?



Mes couilles!


----------



## bobbynountchak (5 Juin 2008)

PATOCH a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je rabaisse



Certes, mais toujours avec un je ne sais quoi de classieux.


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est possible d'être aussi con ?...




...possible je sais pas ...mais en tout cas yen a plein qui essayent !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...possible je sais pas ...mais en tout cas yen a plein qui essayent !!!!!



Des besogneux, quoi


----------



## Lila (5 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Des besogneux, quoi



...ah non ......des cons !


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi Lila "elle" a même pas de seins ?


----------



## kisbizz (5 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pourquoi Lila "elle" a même pas de seins ?



la reponse au dessus de  son avatar : fatal error


----------



## Lila (6 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pourquoi Lila "elle" a même pas de seins ?



.....qui te dit  .....



kisbizz a dit:


> la reponse au dessus de  son avatar : fatal error



.....t'inqiète ma biche, ya d'aut' choses qui ont été très bien programmées.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi?Pourquoi? POURQUOI? POURQUOI?POURQUOI?


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2008)

le silence ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

Ouais.
Et le grand vide quand tu penses à nous ?


----------



## Holmes (6 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi avoir envie d'y croire encore ?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (6 Juin 2008)

pourquoi pas?


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

D'ou vient toute cette poussière sur le pied de mon écran LCD Samsung ?


----------



## kasarus (6 Juin 2008)

la réponse :


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi y aura encore une finale Nadal-Federer à RG ?


----------



## Amok (6 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi les clients attendent-ils toujours le dernier, l'ultime moment, avant de se remuer le cul ? Et pourquoi sont-ils tous comme ca ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Juin 2008)

Tout simplement parce qu'ils sont clients ! Et qu'ils pensent naïvement que tu ne travaille que pour eux ! Ils sont tous comme cela parce qu'aujourd'hui en 30 minutes, la pizza arrive chez toi !


----------



## fredintosh (6 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi tout le monde a l'air de trouver que Grand Corps Malade (*) est en passe de devenir le génie musical et poétique du début du millénaire ?
Vraiment, je me demande... Suis-je le seul à trouver ses rimes insipides, ses intonation ridicules, et le traitement de ses sujets aussi brillants qu'une rédaction de CM2 ? :sleep:

(Remarque, 'faut un sacré talent pour interpréter tout ça sans pouffer de rire... Moi, j'ai essayé de lire à haute voix, avec l'intonation :rose:, j'ai pas tenu 3 lignes )

(*) Note : avec Abdel Malik, la phrase marche aussi. Remplacer juste "poétique" par "philosophique".


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout simplement parce qu'ils sont clients ! Et qu'ils pensent naïvement que tu ne travaille que pour eux ! Ils sont tous comme cela parce qu'aujourd'hui en 30 minutes, la pizza arrive chez toi !


hmmm, la pizza arrive plutôt chez le client en 30 mns...

t'imagine un bug de gestion de commande de divers livreurs de pizzas?
et toutes les pizzas arrivent chez...
 Amok


----------



## Amok (7 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et toutes les pizzas arrivent chez...
> Amok



Si seulement.... :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Juin 2008)

un chaton de 5 semaines a dit:
			
		

> _*^ùed^&bvtrT1jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj*ù*_


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pourquoi tout le monde a l'air de trouver que Grand Corps Malade (*) est en passe de devenir le génie musical et poétique du début du millénaire ?
> Vraiment, je me demande... Suis-je le seul à trouver ses rimes insipides, ses intonation ridicules, et le traitement de ses sujets aussi brillants qu'une rédaction de CM2 ? :sleep:
> 
> (Remarque, 'faut un sacré talent pour interpréter tout ça sans pouffer de rire... Moi, j'ai essayé de lire à haute voix, avec l'intonation :rose:, j'ai pas tenu 3 lignes )
> ...


aaaaaah ! dans mes bras ! je croyais aussi que j'étais seul au monde ! je comprends pas ce que tout le monde lui trouve à Grand Corps Malade. L'autre jour, chez Ruquier, ils ont lu le texte de... je sais plus comment ça s'appelle, un truc de cadran d'horloge qui est une allégorie de sa vie.. C'était tellement... pauvre et naïf.. je comprends pas.


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2008)

j'ai bien fait ou pas ? pour quoi s'est sur ma geulle que sa tombe? en fait j'ai peut être pas raison?

les trois qui me trotte dans la tête en ce moment. avec s'est quand qu'on mage?


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> aaaaaah ! dans mes bras ! je croyais aussi que j'étais seul au monde ! je comprends pas ce que tout le monde lui trouve à Grand Corps Malade. L'autre jour, chez Ruquier, ils ont lu le texte de... je sais plus comment ça s'appelle, un truc de cadran d'horloge qui est une allégorie de sa vie.. C'était tellement... pauvre et naïf.. je comprends pas.



Moi ce que je comprend pas, c'est les gens pauvres et naifs qui regardent Ruquier...


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi ce que je comprend pas, c'est les gens pauvres et naifs qui regardent Ruquier...



Tu veux parler de ceux qui surfent depuis la fenêtre ? 



fredintosh a dit:


> Pourquoi tout le monde a l'air de trouver que Grand Corps Malade (*) est en passe de devenir le génie musical et poétique du début du millénaire ?
> Vraiment, je me demande... Suis-je le seul à trouver ses rimes insipides, ses intonation ridicules, et le traitement de ses sujets aussi brillants qu'une rédaction de CM2 ? :sleep:
> ()



:love: Perso, sa voix me fait fondre ! Pour le reste, je ne suis pas un spécialiste


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :love: Perso, sa voix me fait fondre ! Pour le reste, je ne suis pas un spécialiste



Pareil... le reste n'est la spécialité que des membres qui cumulent un le Q.I. et le Q.E d'une Palourde mazoutée


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> []aujourd'hui en 30 minutes, la pizza arrive chez toi !


 ouais mais des fois ça met 35 minutes !! et quand c'est comme ça, j'engueule le livreur.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> ouais mais des fois ça met 35 minutes !! et quand c'est comme ça, j'engueule le livreur.





Amok a dit:


> () pourquoi sont-ils tous comme ca ?





Je vous l'avais bien dit votre gracieuse majesté !!!


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi ce que je comprend pas, c'est les gens pauvres et naifs qui regardent Ruquier...


sinon, je regarde Nestor Burma aussi


----------



## toys (7 Juin 2008)

une de mes question de cette semaine.

pour quoi j'ai acheter se putain de windose de mes c*******es


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> une de mes question de cette semaine.
> 
> pour quoi j'ai acheter se putain de windose de mes c*******es



Un coup de masse fera l'affaire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> une de mes question de cette semaine.
> 
> pour quoi j'ai acheter se putain de windose de mes c*******es



Oh, remarque, tu sais, Windows, c'est pas si mal, en fait, si tu enlèves les bugs, il reste  euuuh  il reste  A ben nan, en fait, si t'enlève les bugs, il reste rien :rateau:


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2008)

pourquoi toys a AUSSI acheté un PC de merde ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, remarque, tu sais, Windows, c'est pas si mal, en fait, si tu enlèves les bugs, il reste  euuuh  il reste  A ben nan, en fait, si t'enlève les bugs, il reste rien :rateau:



Si, il reste une fenêtre bleue !

:rateau:


----------



## kasarus (7 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Si, il reste une fenêtre bleue !
> 
> :rateau:



Une fenêtre? 

Est-ce encore trop espérer?


----------



## kisbizz (7 Juin 2008)

pourquoi le desirer et quand il est là je le rejette ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi le desirer et quand il est là je le rejette ?



Pour mieux continuer à le désirer ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi le desirer et quand il est là je le rejette ?



Mais parce que vous êtes toutes des chieuses et qu'il ne vous manque que la gale pour vous gratter!!!


----------



## prasath (7 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi le desirer et quand il est là je le rejette ?


Le chemin est long mais c'est un bon début ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juin 2008)

Gna gna gna gna gnère...


----------



## kisbizz (7 Juin 2008)

c'est quoi un spoilers inside ?


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est quoi un spoilers inside ?





C'est le miroir du spoilers outside !

Je suis super calé en tuning !

Toutes tes questions auront une réponse !

Pas toujours justes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est le miroir du spoilers outside !
> 
> Je suis super calé en tuning !
> 
> ...



Chouette, caisse con va spoiler !


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi est-ce qu'elle me dit 'c'est exprès que tu laisses allumé dans la salle de bain ?' et pas 'Tu as oublié d'éteindre dans la salle de bain' ?

Pourquoi est-ce que je lui réponds 'ben oui, c'est exprès, forcément' ?

Pourquoi tant de N dans nanunononosor ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Pourquoi est-ce qu'elle me dit 'c'est exprès que tu laisses allumé dans la salle de bain ?' et pas 'Tu as oublié d'éteindre dans la salle de bain' ?


mystère insondable (sauf si thérapie de couple)



> Pourquoi est-ce que je lui réponds 'ben oui, c'est exprès, forcément' ?


ca c'est simple
T'as lu Duras , forcément



> Pourquoi tant de N dans nanunononosor ?


et en ce bas monde...

 ( euh non là y en a qu'un)


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2008)

euh question ... comment ça marche une boite a meuh ? :rose:


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> T'as lu Duras , forcément



Même pas 
C'est quoi-t-est-ce, la référence ? (question que je me pose ce jour :rateau



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> comment ça marche une boite a meuh ?



Il y a une vache inside, non ?


----------



## Lalla (8 Juin 2008)

Dans des délire égocentriques, il m'arrive de me demander si je suis la seule sur la planète (ou dans l'univers) à faire ce que je fais à un instant précis:
"Ai-je été la seule l'autre soir, à avoir vu, à l'oeil nu, passer un trombidium holosericeum sur une table de bibliothèque et à avoir joué avec, au moyen de la pointe de mon stylo ?"


----------



## Pierrou (8 Juin 2008)

Mais nom de dieu, qu'est ce que c'est qu'un trombidium holosericum ? 





( si ça c'est pas existentiel...  )


----------



## macinside (8 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Mais nom de dieu, qu'est ce que c'est qu'un trombidium holosericum ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est ça

mais ça répond pas a ma question 



macinside a dit:


> euh question ... comment ça marche une boite a meuh ? :rose:


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2008)

Par ici : http://boitam.eu/ 

Et par la


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Mais nom de dieu, qu'est ce que c'est qu'un trombidium holosericum ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est le stade adulte d'un charmant petit acarien, dont la larve est connue sous le joli nom d'aouta


----------



## Lalla (8 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Mais nom de dieu, qu'est ce que c'est qu'un trombidium holosericum ?
> ( si ça c'est pas existentiel...  )



"holosericeum" (et non "holosericum"), d'abord


----------



## Lila (9 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Mais nom de dieu, qu'est ce que c'est qu'un trombidium holosericum ?




.....un morbak !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi je perds tout ce que j'ai?
Clef, ipod, carte bleu, carte d'étudiant, agenda et téléphone en 2 jours (et tout ça séparément), suis-je sous une malédiction? :mouais::sleep:


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pourquoi je pers tout ce que j'ai?
> Clef, ipod, carte bleu, carte d'étudiant, agenda et téléphone en 2 jours (et tout ça séparément), suis-je sous une malédiction? :mouais::sleep:



Le weekend est le meilleur moment pour se détendre, passer du bon temps entre amis devant un verre, deux, trois Seulement mieux vaut éviter de trop boire car la mémoire en prend un coup (aussi).

Tu titubes dans la rue en écoutant de la musique sur ton iPod. Quand soudain  Plus de batterie ! . De rage, tu le jettes dans la première poubelle que tu croises. Tu continues ta route et croises une jeune femme qui te demande du feu. En sortant ton briquet, tu fais tomber par erreur ta carte d'étudiant. Quelques mètres plus loin, tu entres dans un bar. Après un mètre de bières, tu enlèves ta chemise et commence à danser sur le bar. Le patron te fout aussitôt à la porte. Tu fais deux pas sur le trottoir et t'affale le long d'un mur  Histoire de récupérer un peu ! . Quand tu refais surface, ta chemise traîne sur le sol. Sans te poser de questions, tu l'enfiles et décide de rentrer chez toi. C'est en ouvrant la porte de ton immeuble que tu laisses la clef dans le barillet. Heureusement ta douce entend ton pas lourd dans les escaliers et ouvre la porte à ton arrivée sur le palier. Tu t'affales sur ton lit, elle te déshabille et profite de ton comas éthylique pour faire quelques achats sur internet avec ta carte bleue. Carte qu'elle glisse derrière un meuble avant de te rejoindre dans le lit. Et ce matin, devant ton bol de café, tu te dis que tu es maudit* !



*L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, à consommer avec modération.


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juin 2008)

Ca sent le vécu ! c'est trop précis !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Le weekend est le meilleur moment pour se détendre, passer du bon temps entre amis devant un verre, deux, trois&#8230; Seulement mieux vaut éviter de trop boire car la mémoire en prend un coup (aussi).
> 
> Tu titubes dans la rue en écoutant de la musique sur ton iPod. Quand soudain &#8211; Plus de batterie ! &#8211;. De rage, tu le jettes dans la première poubelle que tu croises. Tu continues ta route et croises une jeune femme qui te demande du feu. En sortant ton briquet, tu fais tomber par erreur ta carte d'étudiant. Quelques mètres plus loin, tu entres dans un bar. Après un mètre de bières, tu enlèves ta chemise et commence à danser sur le bar. Le patron te fout aussitôt à la porte. Tu fais deux pas sur le trottoir et t'affale le long d'un mur &#8211; Histoire de récupérer un peu ! &#8211;. Quand tu refais surface, ta chemise traîne sur le sol. Sans te poser de questions, tu l'enfiles et décide de rentrer chez toi. C'est en ouvrant la porte de ton immeuble que tu laisses la clef dans le barillet. Heureusement ta douce entend ton pas lourd dans les escaliers et ouvre la porte à ton arrivée sur le palier. Tu t'affales sur ton lit, elle te déshabille et profite de ton comas éthylique pour faire quelques achats sur internet avec ta carte bleue. Carte qu'elle glisse derrière un meuble avant de te rejoindre dans le lit. Et ce matin, devant ton bol de café, tu te dis que tu es maudit* !
> 
> ...



Oh!! Tu me prêtes bien de mauvaises attitudes!
Néanmoins, ce n'est presque pas faux 
Une erreur cependant. BIen que certain crierons au scandale, je n'aime pas la bière (Dur à vivre quant on habite à Lille ). 

Sinon, bien joué, j'aime bien ce genre de petit texte

Ps: Je rejoins l'impression d'Asticotboy...


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi FabFab sur son avatar semble Tuné comme une voiture volée ?


----------



## toys (9 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pourquoi toys a AUSSI acheté un PC de merde ?



m'en foux je change pour un I mac ou un mac pro je sais pas encore j'hesite. a voir selon la bank


----------



## bcommeberenice (9 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oh!! Tu me prêtes bien de mauvaises attitudes!
> Néanmoins, ce n'est presque pas faux
> Une erreur cependant. BIen que certain crierons au scandale, je n'aime pas la bière (Dur à vivre quant on habite à Lille ).





Comment on peut ne pas aimer la bière quand on habite le Nord?


----------



## alèm (9 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> m'en foux je change pour un I mac ou un mac pro je sais pas encore j'hesite. a voir selon la bank



pourquoi on me parle tout le temps de Clisson ? 



bcommeberenice a dit:


> Comment on peut ne pas aimer la bière quand on habite le Nord?



pourquoi certains se demandent pourquoi certains n'ont pas de goûts ? 

_ (eh vlan, ça c'est une vacherie ! )_


----------



## toys (9 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pourquoi on me parle tout le temps de Clisson ?
> 
> 
> _ (eh vlan, ça c'est une vacherie ! )_



sa s'est simple s'est par ce que j'y habite.:king:


----------



## aCLR (9 Juin 2008)

bcommeberenice a dit:


> Comment on peut ne pas aimer la bière quand on habite le Nord?





alèm a dit:


> pourquoi certains se demandent pourquoi certains n'ont pas de goûts ?
> 
> _ (eh vlan, ça c'est une vacherie ! )_





Mon corps ne peut plus accepter un tel breuvage !!

Ça me cloue au lit pour une semaine !!!

:rose:

Je me rattrape sur le vin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pourquoi certains se demandent pourquoi certains n'ont pas de goûts ?
> 
> _ (eh vlan, ça c'est une vacherie ! )_



Merci Alèm, c'est trop d'honneur venant de toi 



aCLR a dit:


> Mon corps ne peut plus accepter un tel breuvage !!
> 
> Ça me cloue au lit pour une semaine !!!
> 
> ...



Encore un point commun aCLR


----------



## aCLR (10 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi les smileys des piliers du bar n'acceptent plus de nouveaux membres ?

:rose:

Vous plait pas le mien ?


----------



## kasarus (10 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi les smileys des piliers du bar n'acceptent plus de nouveaux membres ?
> 
> :rose:
> 
> Vous plait pas le mien ?



Non, Pourquoi?
(existentielle la question )


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pourquoi FabFab sur son avatar semble Tuné comme une voiture volée ?



Pourquoi Sindanàrië n'a-t-il aucune culture musicale?


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous plait pas le mien ?



C'est pas pour les épileptiques...


----------



## asticotboy (10 Juin 2008)

Combien je vais pouvoir faire de km avec ma voiture quand je suis sur la réserve ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Combien je vais pouvoir faire de km avec ma voiture quand je suis sur la réserve ?



Combien de kilomètres à pied vas-tu faire le jour où tu essayeras?


----------



## asticotboy (10 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Combien de kilomètres à pied vas-tu faire le jour où tu essayeras?


----------



## NED (10 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi les oignons ça pique les yeux ???
c'est vrai ça c'est débile ce truc....


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi quand, au printemps, je pèle des oignons dans mon jardin avec du pollen partout, mes yeux fondent ?  


Et sinon, plus facile, pourquoi l'effet indésirable de l'oignon est il partiellement ( et assez efficacement ) annulé  par le truchement d'allumettes placées dans la bouche ?


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2008)

le souffre ? 

edit : je viens de faire une recherche sur le net, apparemment c'est bien le souffre


----------



## Pierrou (10 Juin 2008)

Merci, Mackie...

Ce soir ,enfin, je dormirai....


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi Sindanàrië n'a-t-il aucune culture musicale?




Pff sa musique et ses chansons n'on servit qu'à illustrer des pubs pour des jeans entre autres...  en plus c'est du tunning musical de vieux


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pff sa musique et ses chansons n'on servit qu'à illustrer des pubs pour des jeans entre autres...  en plus c'est du tunning musical de vieux




Pourquoi Sindanàrië n'a-t-il aucune culture musicale?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi il en est pas resté à Claude François


----------



## kasarus (11 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Combien je vais pouvoir faire de km avec ma voiture quand je suis sur la réserve ?



environ 50 km en plat et en conduite souple.


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi les personnes dont le PC ne fait que planter, lagger, bugger (et autres), rachètent il un PC ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi les personnes dont le PC ne fait que planter, lagger, bugger (et autres), rachètent il un PC ?



Probablement pour les mêmes raisons que ceux qui ont le cul qui crame quand ils abusent de la harissa : Ils aiment ça...


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

pourquoi a bout d'un mois qui tourne autour du pot n'es pas allé au jusqu'au but  ?


----------



## divoli (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi a bout d'un mois qui tourne autour du pot n'es pas allé au jusqu'au but  ?



Constipée ?


----------



## toys (12 Juin 2008)

pour quoi refaire la carosserie d'un camions sa coute si chère


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi a bout d'un mois qui tourne autour du pot n'es pas allé au jusqu'au but  ?


Anelka?


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Constipée ?



pas vraiment non ...je ne travaille pas au wc public


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> pour quoi refaire la carosserie d'un camions sa coute si chère





Faut voir aussi ce que tu lui demandes au carrossier !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Constipée ?





kisbizz a dit:


> pas vraiment non ...je ne travaille pas au wc public



A mon avis, là, c'est elle le pot, reste à savoir quel est le beau mâle qui tourne autour (un timide ?)


----------



## toys (12 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Faut voir aussi ce que tu lui demandes au carrossier !!!



juste d'enlever la petite rayure de 40 cm sur la totaliter du camion de faire que la porte latéral puisse ouvrir et d'autre petite chose.....


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A mon avis, là, c'est elle le pot, reste à savoir quel est le beau mâle qui tourne autour (un timide ?)



bingo 



yep, le beau male a enfin reussi a m'adresser plus que un simple bonjour et un sourire a toute epreuve de caries mais ... zuttttt , moi qui ce soir avais envie de sortir


----------



## Craquounette (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> bingo
> 
> 
> 
> yep, le beau male a enfin reussi a m'adresser plus que un simple bonjour et un sourire a toute epreuve de caries mais ... zuttttt , moi qui ce soir avais envie de sortir



Et pourquoi ce ne serait pas toi qui l'invite à sortir ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> bingo
> 
> 
> 
> yep, le beau male a enfin reussi a m'adresser plus que un simple bonjour et un sourire a toute epreuve de caries mais ... zuttttt , moi qui ce soir avais envie de sortir





Craquounette a dit:


> Et pourquoi ce ne serait pas toi qui l'invite à sortir ?



Ou mieux, invite le à t'inviter à sortir :style:


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et pourquoi ce ne serait pas toi qui l'invite à sortir ?



voilà une question qui me posent tous les jours mes vendeuses (d'ailleur ce sont elle qui on fait tout declencher ) :

aujourd'hui donc ... ma vendeuse vers l'heure dejeuner  me fout dehors de la boutique, m'envoie fumer une clope et me dit "cette fois vous allez fumer et vous assoir et des qu'il repasse devant le magasin je vous telephone :  surtout restez seule" 

meme pas 5 minutes apres  le telephone sonne , enfin , je commencais a geler grave :rateau:
"il vient de passer , 2 fois , il vient de realiser que vous n' etes pas ici et e suis sure qu'il va venir vous chercher  "

bingo , elle a vu juste 





mignon, sympa , tout ce qu'il faut, bref a voir.....mais surement pas a faire le premier pas


----------



## toys (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> bingo
> 
> 
> 
> yep, le beau male a enfin reussi a m'adresser plus que un simple bonjour et un sourire a toute epreuve de caries mais ... zuttttt , moi qui ce soir avais envie de sortir



bonjours mr serais t'ilo possible de sortir boire un café ensemble?

s'est simple non


----------



## prasath (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> "il vient de passer , 2 fois , il vient de realiser que vous n' etes pas ici et e suis sure qu'il va venir vous chercher  "



Assure toi quand même que ce n'est pas un huissier qui cherche ta nouvelle adresse :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> mignon, sympa , tout ce qu'il faut, bref a voir.....mais surement pas a faire le premier pas



MAIS TU VAS ENFIN NOUS DIRE QUI C'EST, BORDEL ?


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> MAIS TU VAS ENFIN NOUS DIRE QUI C'EST, BORDEL ?



C'est pas moi : je ne correspond pas à la description. Sur aucun point.


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas moi : je ne correspond pas à la description. Sur aucun point.


C'est clair, t'es pas du genre à jouer les puceaux qui on peur d'avoir la chtouille au premier battement de cils, les genoux faisant des étincelles, les pieds qui se mélangent donnant l'illusion d'une partouze se lançant dans un tango vertical, chaque fois que tu pourrais te pointer devant  

Toi je t'ai vu à l'&#339;uvre, t'es plus du genre George Clooney (mais avec un Martini sophistiqué-deux olives, pas avec un café  décapsulé), tendant un  Mont-Blanc  en disant : _"Mademoiselle... Mademoiselle ? ... je vous signe un autographe si vous le voulez ?... Excusez m... ...  bon tant pis... ... et Vous... mademoiselle, excusez moi, voudriez vous que je me prés... Mademoiselle ? 

... Aaah madame, je me joins à vous pour...."_

  :love:


----------



## tirhum (12 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas moi : je ne correspond pas à la description. Sur aucun point.


Poil au groin...


=>[] :casse:


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Toi je t'ai vu à l'uvre, t'es plus du genre George Clooney (mais avec un Martini sophistiqué-deux olives, pas avec un café  décapsulé), tendant un  Mont-Blanc  en disant : _"Mademoiselle... Mademoiselle ? ... je vous signe un autographe si vous le voulez ?... Excusez m... ...  bon tant pis... ... et Vous... mademoiselle, excusez moi, voudriez vous que je me prés... Mademoiselle ? _


_

Ah ouais, c'est bien le même que j'ai vu.  _


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais, c'est bien le même que j'ai vu.


T'as vu aussi quand, la honte, une des olives se barre dans le décolleté quand il se penche pour tenter un baise main, bien empêtré des palluches avec son verre tenu par l'assise du pied entre le pouce et l'index, le Mont Banc bavant une mixture épaisse dans l'autre ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> T'as vu aussi quand, la honte, une des olives se barre dans le décolleté quand il se penche pour tenter un baise main, bien empêtré des palluches avec son verre tenu par l'assise du pied entre le pouce et l'index, le Mont Banc bavant une mixture épaisse dans l'autre ?



Bah ouais.  Déjà qu'on a dû l'aider à se lever, avec LeSqual, sa hanche s'était rebloquée. On a voulu l'abandonner dans un _fourré_,  mais ça faisait un peu louche.


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah ouais.  Déjà qu'on a dû l'aider à se lever, avec LeSqual, sa hanche s'était rebloquée. On a voulu l'abandonner dans un _fourré_,  mais ça faisait un peu louche.


J'imagine... quoique tu sais avec la crise du pétrole, les gens n'hésitent plus à se débarrasser de leurs vieux tagazous qui sucent trop au kilomètre


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2008)

Je me disais aussi : le premier post de la Grib' était trop "flatteur"... Ca ne pouvait pas durer !  :love:

Ces verres pris à la terrasse d'un café lyonnais me poursuivront des années... Dis moi, Grib', c'est pas ton mec qui est venu un soir pour voir quel était cet inconnu avec qui tu buvais un pot ?


----------



## Amok (12 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Bah ouais.  Déjà qu'on a dû l'aider à se lever, avec LeSqual, sa hanche s'était rebloquée. On a voulu l'abandonner dans un _fourré_,  mais ça faisait un peu louche.



Entre le Squale qui pissait du houblon tous les dix mètres et toi, vieille suissesse, qui observait avec admiration la patronne du bar sortant des toilettes avec un "oula, ca fait du bien" ravageur, je me faisais l'effet d'un guide qui accompagne des touristes parisiens du XVI eme qui découvrent l'Amazonie.

Mon Dieu.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au groin...
> 
> 
> =>[] :casse:



Tu serais pas Poilophile par hasard ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> je me faisais l'effet d'un guide qui accompagne des touristes parisiens du XVI eme qui découvrent l'Amazonie.
> 
> Mon Dieu.



Ou d'un guide brésilien (du bois deBoulogne, of course) qui accompagne des touristes indiens qui découvrent Barbès !


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi je viens d'entendre encore mon mari dire : "l'accouchement ? Nikel, pas trop souffert, ça c'est super bien passé !" ?
Est-ce que ce serai pas Moi qui aurais expulsé notre fils de MON utérus ? !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi je viens d'entendre encore mon mari dire : "l'accouchement ? Nikel, pas trop souffert, ça c'est super bien passé !" ?
> Est-ce que ce serai pas Moi qui aurais expulsé notre fils de MON utérus ? !



Je ne vois pas en quoi ça se contredirait ? Il est rare que le père souffre beaucoup pendant que sa femme accouche !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi je me suis réveillé en ayant du Kraftwerk dans la tête? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi je me suis réveillé en ayant du Kraftwerk dans la tête? :mouais:



Il y avait de la radioactivité sur l'autoroute ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y avait de la radioactivité sur l'autoroute ?



Ouais, et on vit dans un monde d'ordinateurs aussi...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi je me suis réveillé en ayant du Kraftwerk dans la tête? :mouais:



euh ... c'est bientôt le tour de France ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> euh ... c'est bientôt le tour de France ?



Le cyclisme, tu sais ce que c'est, c'est tous des hommes machine...


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi je viens d'entendre encore mon mari dire : "l'accouchement ? Nikel, pas trop souffert, ça c'est super bien passé !" ?
> Est-ce que ce serai pas Moi qui aurais expulsé notre fils de MON utérus ? !



Ton mari à raison. Moi même, je n'ai rien ressenti pendant ton accouchement. Nous sommes donc déjà deux à penser que tu essaies d'attirer l'attention sur toi en utilisant la soi disant douleur d'un acte parfaitement anodin.

Quant à TON utérus, comme tu l'écris, il serait bien que tu cesses de la jouer perso avec ca. Sommes nous comme ca, nous, les hommes ? Notre sexe est à celui ou celle qui veut le prendre ! On ne passe pas notre temps à crier sur les toits "notre sguègue nous appartient" !


----------



## Lalla (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Quant à TON utérus, comme tu l'écris, il serait bien que tu cesses de la jouer perso avec ca. Sommes nous comme ca, nous, les hommes ? Notre sexe est à celui ou celle qui veut le prendre ! On ne passe pas notre temps à crier sur les toits "notre sguègue nous appartient" !



Question anatomique:

Sauf que l'utérus n'est pas à la femme ce que le sgègue est à l'homme.

En général c'est plutôt le vagin qu'on partage, non ? 
(à part avec son enfant (ou celui d'autres lorsqu'on est mère porteuse), c'est rare qu'on prête son utérus à qui que se soit, il me semble...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Sauf que l'utérus n'est pas à la femme ce que le sgègue est à l'homme.



Oh, tu sais, ut, ou même contre-ut, russe ou pas, ça reste bas* tout ça ! 




(*)Musicalement parlant, s'entend :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Question anatomique:
> 
> Sauf que l'utérus n'est pas à la femme ce que le sgègue est à l'homme.
> 
> ...



Toute la différence est là...
Savoir faire la distinction entre la "salle de jeu" et la "maternité"... 

:rose:


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

Ne me prenez pas la tête avec des détails 

Sinon, on dégage aussi les bras, les oreilles, la tête, alouette, et on vend a la pièce !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> ... c'est rare qu'on prête son utérus à qui que se soit, il me semble...)



Bof... Tu sais, les abats...


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Toute la différence est là...
> Faire la distinction entre "salle de jeu" et "maternité"...
> 
> :rose:



Oui, enfin, souvent, le problème, c'est de condamner la porte de communication entre les deux  :rose:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Toute la différence est là...
> Savoir faire la distinction entre la "salle de jeu" et la "maternité"...
> 
> :rose:



Tout le monde n'est pas monté court, pour certains dont je tairais le nom, l'utérus est aussi la salle de jeu.


Certains prétendent même que les amygdales le seraient aussi.


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Question anatomique:
> 
> Sauf que l'utérus n'est pas à la femme ce que le sgègue est à l'homme.
> 
> ...



C'est bien toi, ca : tout rapporter au sexe ! 
Je parlais du sguègue parce que c'est aussi un peu avec ca que l'on fait les enfants (enfin, il me semble), et que nous parlions ici d'accouchement. Et nous, notre douleur, qui en parle ? Vous ne savez pas ce que c'est que d'assurer après 3 litres d'eau de vie frelatée dans le sang ! Cette douleur immense, ce supplice physique, ces images que l'ont doit faire apparaitre au mental, en parlons nous ? Non ! Alors camembert ! Pourtant, on aimerait bien entendre nos compagnes dire "hier soir il était raide torché, et pourtant, au prix d'une grande douleur il a réussi une érection olympique". Jamais, jamais. C'est normal, quel honte.... Tout est du.
Et quel est ce discours de dissocier une femme en morceaux, hein ? je vous le demande ! "Ca ca appartient a mon mari, ca non, ca à moitié" !


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tout le monde n'est pas monté court, pour certains dont je tairais le nom, l'utérus est aussi la salle de jeu.
> 
> 
> Certains prétendent même que les amygdales le seraient aussi.



je n'osais aborder le sujet par peur d'être taxé de vantardise, mais j'approuve totalement tes propos !  :love:

"Malheureuse est la femme qui ne se reveille pas le matin avec des bleus au foie"


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> je n'osais aborder le sujet par peur d'être taxé de vantardise, mais j'approuve totalement tes propos !  :love:
> 
> "Malheureuse est la femme qui ne se reveille pas le matin avec des bleus au foie"



Toi comme moi on connaît le problème : tout ceci crée des jaloux.


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Hmmm...
Vous n'avez pas une carie, là, au fond ?!... 






=>[] :casse:


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Toi comme moi on connaît le problème : tout ceci crée des jaloux.



Bien sur : c'est notre calvaire.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2008)

En plus, à défaut de repartir la teub sous l'bras comme le tout venant, nous, on repart avec la teub sur l'épaule


----------



## Amok (13 Juin 2008)

Je rêve : avec le prix qu'elles nous coutent, entendre "t'as loué le couloir mais pas la chambre du fond", c'est limite.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je rêve : avec le prix qu'elles nous coutent, entendre "t'as loué le couloir mais pas la chambre du fond", c'est limite.



Alors qu'on peut aisément explorer la remise, tant qu'on y est...


----------



## macinside (13 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Le cyclisme, tu sais ce que c'est, c'est tous des hommes machine...



avec un minimum ils font le maximum, tout est calculé avec leurs calculatrices de poche


----------



## kisbizz (13 Juin 2008)

je vais faire quoi a l'avenir ? 
changer de boulot, de ville ? 
rester, partir ?
en france  , en italie ou alilleur ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je vais faire quoi a l'avenir ?
> changer de boulot, de ville ?
> rester, partir ?
> en france  , en italie ou alilleur ?


En Sibérie orientale...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2008)

J'aurais bien proposé l'antarctique moi...


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

Z'êtes méchants.

Bassman?

c'est normal qu'il y ait deux jeux de boutons dans tes messages?


----------



## tirhum (13 Juin 2008)

Clique dessus...


----------



## aCLR (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ()
> c'est normal qu'il y ait deux jeux de boutons dans tes messages?



*C'est normal !?
*
[DM]xokdt[/DM]



:love:​


----------



## CRISPEACE (13 Juin 2008)

Je suis pas sûre que se soit normal... En tout cas ça prend les tripes...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> c'est normal qu'il y ait deux jeux de boutons dans tes messages?



et toi, c'est normal que tu aies deux appendices ?


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Je suis pas sûre que se soit normal... En tout cas ça prend les tripes...



Pas sûr non plus que le fait que ça soit normal ou pas est simple.
Tout dépend du point de vue.

Pour nos vies de citadins de pays riches (enfin la mienne...) ce n'est pas normal.

Mais le concept de normal doit être (enfin je pense) détaché d'une quelconque connotation de bien ou de mal, pour éviter tout dommage collatéral.

@ Aclr : C'est vrai qu'une piqûre de rappel ne fait pas de mal de temps à autre, mais... :mouais: je pense que le rapport entre mon post (sans blague aucune d'ailleurs (pour une fois)) et le tien est assez faible, non?


@ LHO: Tu en demandes trop.


----------



## alèm (13 Juin 2008)

tiens un Kino&#8230; (alèm, membre d'une asso Kino&#8230; )


----------



## toys (13 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> je vais faire quoi a l'avenir ?
> changer de boulot, de ville ?
> rester, partir ?
> en france  , en italie ou alilleur ?



viens nantes on s'y amuse bien!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2008)

Propos ineptes en chaîne... Vous êtes à vomir... Vivement qu'un régime dur vous dénigre toute liberté d'expression!


----------



## kasarus (14 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Propos ineptes en chaîne... Vous êtes à vomir... Vivement qu'un régime dur vous dénigre toute liberté d'expression!



Merci de continuer la chaîne de propos ineptes.


----------



## kasarus (14 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Clique dessus...



Ah ok, je viens de saisir.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ()
> 
> @ Aclr : C'est vrai qu'une piqûre de rappel ne fait pas de mal de temps à autre, mais... :mouais: je pense que le rapport entre mon post (sans blague aucune d'ailleurs (pour une fois)) et le tien est assez faible, non?
> 
> ...



As-tu écouté les paroles* ? 



kasarus a dit:


> Ah ok, je viens de saisir.



Apparemment oui !



*C'est normal. Fontaine / Areski


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Propos ineptes en chaîne... Vous êtes à vomir... Vivement qu'un régime dur vous dénigre toute liberté d'expression!



Petit joueur !
T'as même pas sorti un grumeau.


----------



## kasarus (14 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> As-tu écouté les paroles* ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai écouté les paroles.

Tiens, d'ailleurs, je suis entièrement d'accord avec le fait que ce soit normal.
(les trucs décrits dans la chanson, bon sauf l'épisode, où il nous parle de la séparation du corps..)


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Sommes nous comme ca, nous, les hommes ? Notre sexe est à celui ou celle qui veut le prendre ! On ne passe pas notre temps à crier sur les toits "notre sguègue nous appartient" !



Ce qui est normal quand on le laisse traîner partout  
J'aime l'Amok pour ça, cette espèce d'introspection sur lui même, cette espèce d'autocritique réaliste et lucide malgré le taux de sucre qui fermente en lui


----------



## toys (17 Juin 2008)

pour quoi les gens ne peuvent pas comprendre que certaine personne sont des merdes en orthographe et que d'autre non ?

donner pour ceux qui pense que s'est inné chez tout le monde et qui se disse que se n'est que de la feniantise je vous dit merde et re-merde et re re merde.

désolé merci.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi je rêve de m'évader au Mexique ?


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi je rêve de m'évader au Mexique ?


 
Parceque Interpol ne viendra pas te chercher la bas, tu pourras passer des jours heureux en dépensant l'argent sale dont tu es maintenant propriétaire, mais que tu ne peux pas utiliser chez nous...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Parceque Interpol ne viendra pas te chercher la bas, tu pourras passer des jours heureux en dépensant l'argent sale dont tu es maintenant propriétaire, mais que tu ne peux pas utiliser chez nous...



... Si seulement !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi je rêve de m'évader au Mexique ?


 
Parce que tu as trop regardé "Prison break" - mais c'est de la télé, tu sais, suffit pas de se tatouer le cadastre pour s'évader.


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parce que tu as trop regardé "Prison break" - mais c'est de la télé, tu sais, suffit pas de se tatouer le cadastre pour s'évader.



De toutes façon, je pourrais pas me faire tatouer : suis trop douillette et j'aime pas les aiguilles :rose: ! 

Pourquoi j'aime pas les aiguilles ?


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2008)

est que .... sera quoi l''etape suivante ?


----------



## aCLR (17 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> est que .... sera quoi l''etape suivante ?





Cela dépendra du résultat des bleus ce soir


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi mes coups de boules donnés sont "neutres" ? :rateau:


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pourquoi mes coups de boules donnés sont "neutres" ? :rateau:


tu les donnes dans le bar ? 

si oui, pas grande chose divisé par deux = rien ou presque


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pourquoi mes coups de boules donnés sont "neutres" ? :rateau:


 
Au bar seulement.
Pour ne pas encourager certains vieux indéracinables à se co-bouler à longueur de temps pour la moindre vanne pas drôle, les points au bar sont divisés par deux.


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juin 2008)

Je savais que je pouvais compter sur vous :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Au bar seulement.
> Pour ne pas encourager certains vieux indéracinables à se co-bouler à longueur de temps pour la moindre vanne pas drôle, les points au bar sont divisés par deux.



Tout faux, là, ponquounet chéri chéri, les plus "vieux indéracinables" boulent à 15, au bar comme ailleurs, c'est "plus t'es nioube, plus le boulage du bar compte pour nib" !


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Juin 2008)

Le mieux est de faire un test. :style:


----------



## Pierrou (18 Juin 2008)

Putaing.... :mouais:

Comment ça marche une cocotte minute, bordeeeelll ?   


:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Putaing.... :mouais:
> 
> Comment ça marche une cocotte minute, bordeeeelll ?
> 
> ...



Facile, tu mets la bouffe dedans, le feu dessous, et la musique sort par en haut ! :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juin 2008)

comme une casserole, sauf que ça ferme...


----------



## Pierrou (18 Juin 2008)

Ah ouais, en fait c'est comme mon casque quoi.... 

 comme quoi hein des fois


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Putaing.... :mouais:
> 
> Comment ça marche une cocotte minute, bordeeeelll ?
> 
> ...



Je crois que Ponk à essayé avec sa femme aussi. Le plus dur à été l'étanchéité. Mais l'introduction de certains objets n'était pas sans problème non plus : si les carottes entières se faufilaient avec rapidité, le kilo de pomme de terre avait du mal, le choux entier se laissait désirer, les viandes laissent trop d'odeurs pour les autres utilisations par la suite.   

Par contre si tu aimes les menus potagers, que ce soit à table ou au lit, c'est tous les soirs la soupe au légumes


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout faux, là, ponquounet chéri chéri, les plus "vieux indéracinables" boulent à 15, au bar comme ailleurs, c'est "plus t'es nioube, plus le boulage du bar compte pour nib" !


 Ah ?

C'est parce que je suis pas à 15 que je ne sais pas, désolé...

'tain, même au bar, ça se voit que je n'entrave que d'alle aux questions techniques, merde !


----------



## alèm (18 Juin 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> Dans des délire égocentriques, il m'arrive de me demander si je suis la seule sur la planète (ou dans l'univers) à faire ce que je fais à un instant précis:
> "Ai-je été la seule l'autre soir, à avoir vu, à l'oeil nu, passer un trombidium holosericeum sur une table de bibliothèque et à avoir joué avec, au moyen de la pointe de mon stylo ?"



non, j'ai joué avec aussi


----------



## toys (19 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, j'ai joué avec aussi



s'est quoi t'es objectif.


----------



## alèm (19 Juin 2008)

toys a dit:


> s'est quoi t'es objectif.



un simple 60mm Micro-Nikkor 



pourquoi ?


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> un simple 60mm Micro-Nikkor
> 
> 
> 
> pourquoi ?



Parce qu'il fait de bonnes images. D'ailleurs je préfère celle* postée dans vos plus belles macros.




*au fait, à part la cuisine, on pourrait avoir un thread qui permettrait de parler des photos postées sans encombrer les portfolio !?


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi les minutes impaires sont beaucoup plus longues que les minutes paires ?:mouais:


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi les minutes impaires sont beaucoup plus longues que les minutes paires ?:mouais:


 
... parcequ'il y a 2 lettres en plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi les minutes impaires sont beaucoup plus longues que les minutes paires ?:mouais:





asticotboy a dit:


> ... parcequ'il y a 2 lettres en plus



PAs du tout, c'est parce que les minutes paires ne font que 60 secondes, alors que les impaires, elles font 60 secondes, ce qui est déjà autre chose


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout faux, là, ponquounet chéri chéri, les plus "vieux indéracinables" boulent à 15, au bar comme ailleurs, c'est "plus t'es nioube, plus le boulage du bar compte pour nib" !




Ouais, parfaitement. Les vieux indéracinables tapent à 15 max.

À part ceux qui ont vraiment la classe, comme moi.


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouais, parfaitement. Les vieux indéracinables tapent à 15 max.
> 
> À part ceux qui ont vraiment la classe, comme moi.



euh moi 28


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi mon portable (qui ne sonne jamais en d'habitude) sonne toujours quand je suis en rendez-vous... ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouais, parfaitement. Les vieux indéracinables tapent à 15 max.
> 
> À part ceux qui ont vraiment la classe, comme moi.



Toi, t'es un nioube. Tu vas pas te comparer à un vieil indéracinable comme  Comme  Ch'sais pas, moi, tiens, au hasard : rezba ! 



macinside a dit:


> euh moi 28



Non, 14 au bar, 15 ailleurs, tu sais bien qu'on ne peut pas taper de toutes nos forces, ça ferait trop mal :rateau:


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, 14 au bar, 15 ailleurs, tu sais bien qu'on ne peut pas taper de toutes nos forces, ça ferait trop mal :rateau:



ta pas 100 balles ? (ben quoi on c'est tous posé la question un jour  )


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ta pas 100 balles ? (ben quoi on c'est tous posé la question un jour  )



Entre nous : vendre ton corps me semble un peu prématuré...  :love:


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juin 2008)

mais qui voudrait d'un vieux corp ?


----------



## asticotboy (23 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> mais qui voudrait d'un vieux corp ?



La science peut être ? Ou Amanda Lear...


----------



## Grug (23 Juin 2008)

C'est quoi ce fil ?


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juin 2008)

ben , c'est ta question du jour


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Entre nous : vendre ton corps me semble un peu prématuré...  :love:



je ne le vend pas, je l'offre a une belle et jolie jeune femme ...

Qui n'en veut ?  (pour pas flooder  )


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je ne le vend pas, je l'offre a une belle et jolie jeune femme ...
> 
> Qui n'en veut ?  (pour pas flooder  )



le problème est donc désormais de trouver qui voudra bien de cette maigre carcasse


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

tout dépend des bonus offerts non?
( murge V4, hic life 08)

hep les filles 
s'il offre VLC ,Audacity OpenOffice et autres opensources gratosses
 fuyez


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> le problème est donc désormais de trouver qui voudra bien de cette maigre carcasse&#8230;



Chaque pot a son couvercle ! 
Perso, je comprends bien qu'une jeune fille apprécie ce petit corps glabre, cette timidité amusante, ce manque d'expérience touchant. Tu me diras : reste le problème des genoux. Il est exact que des genoux pointus comme ceux de Mackie sont un handicap. Cyrano avait un nez, Mackie a les genoux. Qui plus est, une paire complète et en état de marche.
Oublions le short, le bermuda et les pantalons serrés... Mais a son âge le jean 7 tailles au dessus de la normale et la raie à l'air est toujours d'actu, pour peu que le lascar porte un skate sous le bras. Il faut juste lui rappeller de temps en temps de changer de calecon, car il est très étourdi sur les soucis ancillaires !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu me diras : reste le problème des genoux. Il est exact que des genoux pointus comme ceux de Mackie sont un handicap. Cyrano avait un nez, Mackie a les genoux. Qui plus est, une paire complète et en état de marche.



Les hasards de la génétique ont ils fait qu'il tient ce caractère héréditaire de son loup de père, ou du saxophone de sa mère ?


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les hasards de la génétique ont ils fait qu'il tient ce caractère héréditaire de son loup de père, ou du saxophone de sa mère ?



Si tu n'étais pas modo, tu serais surement banni dans la seconde.

Sa mère ne joue aucunement du saxophone, mais de la clarinette. Ce fut d'ailleurs le point principal de sa séduction et -honte sur mon front- l'argument qui me fit basculer. 

Ceci étant, vu la vie dissolue de la musicienne, Mackie doit se ballader les gênes de 20 000 officiers de marine*, au bas mot.


*


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

c'est qui cette marine?
une aieule?
( attention c'est  un _reculer pour mieux sauter_ , pour ainsi dire)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Sa mère ne joue aucunement du saxophone, mais de la clarinette. Ce fut d'ailleurs le point principal de sa séduction et -honte sur mon front- l'argument qui me fit basculer.



C'est toi qui t'es fait basculer?
Décidément, la nature n'aura rien épargné pour la conception de Mackie...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Sa mère ne joue aucunement du saxophone, mais de la clarinette.



Ah ! ça explique le "pointu" des genoux alors, le "coude" du saxo étant somme toute assez arrondi (sauf dans la version "soprano", of course) 



Amok a dit:


> Si tu n'étais pas modo, tu serais surement banni dans la seconde.



Tu ne pense tout de même pas que j'aurais pris le risque de te poser la question dans ce cas


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Chaque pot a son couvercle !
> Perso, je comprends bien qu'une jeune fille apprécie ce petit corps glabre, cette timidité amusante, ce manque d'expérience touchant. Tu me diras : reste le problème des genoux. Il est exact que des genoux pointus comme ceux de Mackie sont un handicap. Cyrano avait un nez, Mackie a les genoux. Qui plus est, une paire complète et en état de marche.
> Oublions le short, le bermuda et les pantalons serrés... Mais a son âge le jean 7 tailles au dessus de la normale et la raie à l'air est toujours d'actu, pour peu que le lascar porte un skate sous le bras. Il faut juste lui rappeller de temps en temps de changer de calecon, car il est très étourdi sur les soucis ancillaires !



bien, selon les plans de benjamin,  je pourrai bannir amok d'ici quelques heures ?


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est toi qui t'es fait basculer?
> Décidément, la nature n'aura rien épargné pour la conception de Mackie...



J'ai déjà a de multiples reprises décrit sa conception, un soir de tempête, couchés dans la nacelle d'un aérostat. Fais une recherche, merde !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'ai déjà a de multiples reprises décrit sa conception



Vi, mais jamais deux fois de la même manière. Alzheimer ?


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Vi, mais jamais deux fois de la même manière. Alzheimer ?



On voit bien que tu n'as jamais procréé dans un ballon, la nuit, avec une clarinette qui te rentre dans les côtes : les détails reviennent peu à peu !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> bien, selon les plans de benjamin,  je pourrai bannir amok d'ici quelques heures ?




Il est cruel de constater que personne n'a encore dit à Mackie que, faute à son incapacité à maitriser sa compulsivité, ses droits au ban ne sont que fictifs. 
Lorsque Mackie appuie sur le bouton, il ne déclenche qu'un système d'alerte qui permet à n'importe quel autre modo de confirmer, ou, le plus souvent, d'ignorer la pulsion de bannitude mackiesque, afin que la paix sociale continue de regner dans nos forums.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> On voit bien que tu n'as jamais procréé dans un ballon, la nuit, avec une clarinette qui te rentre dans les côtes : les détails reviennent peu à peu !



Dans les côtes, hein ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Comment transformer 10 années d'échecs personnels (perçus comme tels par l'alcoolique que je suis à cette heure) en une lettre de motivation pouvant convaincre un corps universitaire de l'intégrer dans son domaine de recherche ?

Madre de dios.


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Ben, la recherche c'est que des échecs personnels sauf coup de génie ou de bol...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ben, la recherche c'est que des échecs personnels sauf coup de génie ou de bol...



Ah bon ?!
Dingue ! T'as fait des recherches en quoi ?


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah bon ?!
> Dingue ! T'as fait des recherches en quoi ?



Des recherches sur meetic


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

Ma mère est prof en info...

Mon père est maître de conf en info.

Je veux faire prof de géophysique. (et prof le titre universitaire, voila )


@ aCLR: Circulez, ya rien à voir (juste rapport au pseudo... )
copyright coluche$


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ()
> Je veux faire prof de géophysique. (et prof le titre universitaire, voila )
> ()





C'est sûr qu'il vaut mieux dire à ses élèves où chercher du pétrole que de le trouver soi-même


----------



## CRISPEACE (24 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi TF1 a ou des programmes pourris, ou nous prend pour des jambons... ?


----------



## benjamin (24 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi j'affiche les messages aux modérateurs en public ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Pourquoi j'affiche les messages aux modérateurs en public ?




Parce  que tu bois !


----------



## divoli (24 Juin 2008)

Oui mais que du bon.


----------



## benjamin (24 Juin 2008)

N'est-ce pas. Cela risque au moins de doucher les ardeurs des quelques aspirants à la modération du Bar. Oui, c'est bénévole et vous devrez trimer.


----------



## Melounette (24 Juin 2008)

Comment tu leur parles comme un patron quand même. Genre "y a réunion les mecs, et vous avez intérêt à avoir plancher sur vos dossiers, je vais revoir la politique de la boite. Y a des sièges éjectables de libre". Les pauvres.:rateau: Restez cool les gars, on s'occupe de lui. Gnark gnark gnark.


----------



## benjamin (24 Juin 2008)

Et encore, tu n'as lu que les titres.  
Pour la peine, je leur ai créé deux sujets supplémentaires, "Les notices" et "Des préfixes pour les sujets".
Vous savez tout.


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

ouais&#8230; à bas le patron !


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ouais à bas le patron !



Aller Jean-Jacques mais relève toi,aller, aller! relève toi Jean-Jacques,aller! aller on va prendre nos mobylettes Jean-Jacques, et on mettra de l'alcool dedans, et, et les limousines des bourgeois on les aura, et qd on les tiendra, on leur f'ra bouffer les pissenlits par les 2 bouts, Jean-Jacques! oui! Jean-Jacques debout! Jean-Jacques!


----------



## kasarus (24 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'il vaut mieux dire à ses élèves où chercher du pétrole que de le trouver soi-même



Tout doux, mon cher...
C'est eux qui font les relèvements, qui triment dur, je supervise (rien que le mot déjà ), et je récolte les fruits du travail de MON équipe, tu as compris toute la subtilité maintenant...


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tout doux, mon cher...
> C'est eux qui font les relèvements, qui triment dur, je supervise (rien que le mot déjà ), et je récolte les fruits du travail de MON équipe, tu as compris toute la subtilité maintenant...



:mouais:

D'où ma question

pourquoi un fils de profs veut-il devenir un ultra libéral sans scrupules pour ses contemporains ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Ohhhhhhhh ! et ma question  ! ?


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ohhhhhhhh ! et ma question  ! ?



ça dépend, on sort ensemble ?


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> D'où ma question
> 
> pourquoi un fils de profs veut-il devenir un ultra libéral sans scrupules pour ses contemporains ?



Car tous les profs ne sont pas de gauche ou sympathisants, et même si, d'ailleurs, contradiction avec les parents oblige ça ne veut rien dire, et puis que je n'aime personne moi, juste moi, et encore que quand il fait beau.

À Odré, dis toi que ce n'est pas en restant dans l'état d'esprit avec lequel tu as posté ton message précédent que tu auras quelque chose de positif.
Il y a toujours un bon côté.
Je ne peux pas t'aider plus que ça.
(enfin, avec ce que tu as dit)
Sinon, sache qu'il y a des glandeurs monstres qui sont prof d'université, j'en connais quelques uns.


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Car tous les profs ne sont pas de gauche ou sympathisants, et même si, d'ailleurs,



Ce n'a pas de rapport avec ma question



kasarus a dit:


> contradiction avec les parents oblige ça ne veut rien dire, et puis que je n'aime personne moi, juste moi, et encore que quand il fait beau.



L'adolescence n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer



kasarus a dit:


> À Odré, dis toi que ce n'est pas en restant dans l'état d'esprit avec lequel tu as posté ton message précédent que tu auras quelque chose de positif.
> Il y a toujours un bon côté.
> Je ne peux pas t'aider plus que ça.
> (enfin, avec ce que tu as dit)
> Sinon, sache qu'il y a des glandeurs monstres qui sont prof d'université, j'en connais quelques uns.



Tu n'as pas assez d'expérience avec l'alcool et trop d'à priori sur tes profs


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Comment transformer 10 années d'échecs personnels (perçus comme tels par l'alcoolique que je suis à cette heure) en une lettre de motivation pouvant convaincre un corps universitaire de l'intégrer dans son domaine de recherche ?
> 
> Madre de dios.



En tout premier lieu, ce serait de trouver un continuum dans ces dix années et surtout le fait qu'il y ai une fin à cette decennie de déboires.

La passion qui te tient malgré tout devrait te permettre de trouver l'élément moteur et voir quelles clefs te feront écrire cette lettre.


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ce n'a pas de rapport avec ma question
> Et alors?






> L'adolescence n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer



Mauvais pour qui?...
Le sujet est vaste...
alors aCLR (trop simple là )

[/QUOTE]



> Tu n'as pas assez d'expérience avec l'alcool et trop d'à priori sur tes profs



pas assez d'expérience avec l'alcool, sûrement, et j'entends garder ce manque d'expérience.
Mais, quelques paroles peuvent faire du bien, non?

Des a priori sur mes profs....
je suis fils de prof.

Des profs, c'est comme partout, il y a des bons et  des mauvais.
Des glandeurs et des bosseurs.

Il faut d'ailleurs les comprendre (sans les excuser), faire pendant 20 ans le même cours, ç'est ennuyeux.

Des a priori...
Une fois, un prof avec qui j'ai failli faire du soutien m'a dit que je n'avais pas le droit de dire qu'un prof était nul.(Il m'a d'ailleurs dit que ma mère était prof, et que des élèves à elle devaient aussi dire qu'elle était nulle. Il m'a dit ça comme si je devais défendre ma mère et donc ne plus juger les profs. Je n'ai pas compris...
Le fait que ce soit ma mère n'implique pas qu'elle soit une bonne prof.
Si, j'ai le droit.
Il faut juste se rappeler qu'il a en moyenne 10 ans d'étude de plus que (moi), mais ce n'est pas une raison pour accepter l'académisme confortable de certains profs, ou la "flemme" latente de se replonger dans des concepts qu'ils maîtrisaient à fond il y a 10 ans, et qu'ils ne maîtrisent plus par relâchement.

Et puis les a priori,....
mon prof de math actuel est un excellent pédagogue, enseigne avec un enthousiasme vivifiant...
Ce ne sont pas des a priori, juste un refus de fermer les yeux.
Voir les défauts.
de tous. (même moi)


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> En tout premier lieu, ce serait de trouver un continuum dans ces dix années et surtout le fait qu'il y ai une fin à cette decennie de déboires.
> 
> La passion qui te tient malgré tout devrait te permettre de trouver l'élément moteur et voir quelles clefs te feront écrire cette lettre.



Vois tu, tu as un peu plus de don que moi.

Ne m'en voulez pas d'avoir essayé...:rose:


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ça dépend, on sort ensemble ?



A ta place odré, je n'hésiterai pas. Mais prépare toi à vivre une expérience hors du commun !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> L'adolescence n'est qu'un mauvais moment à passer


 
Ouais...
Mais c'est pire après, alors autant s'attarder un peu.



kasarus a dit:


> Une fois, un prof avec qui j'ai failli faire du soutien m'a dit que je n'avais pas le droit de dire qu'un prof était nul.


 
Et il avait bien raison.
Les élèves, c'est la chienlit, ils sont tous nuls.






Tiens, on papotte, on papotte joyeusement, moi aussi j'ai une question : qui de l'oeuf ou de la poule ?


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> Mais c'est pire après, alors autant s'attarder un peu.
> 
> 
> ...






Désolé, mais je ne vois pas le rapport entre la nullité des élèves et celle des profs.


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Désolé, mais je ne vois pas le rapport entre la nullité des élèves et celle des profs.



C'est pourtant facile !

Regarde, ici. Les modérateurs sont exceptionnels. Cela n'empêche pas la majorité des posteurs d'être des nazes !


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pourtant facile !
> 
> Regarde, ici. Les modérateurs sont exceptionnels. Cela n'empêche pas la majorité des posteurs d'être des nazes !



Le rapport?


ou le rat port loin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, on papotte, on papotte joyeusement, moi aussi j'ai une question : qui de l'oeuf ou de la poule ?



Pour celle ci, le cercle vicieux n'est qu'apparent, il y a beau temps déjà que Darwin a démontré qu'un jour une poule est sortie d'un uf qui avait été pondu par une gallinacée qui n'était pas encore tout à fait une poule, donc l'uf est bien apparu avant la poule !


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour celle ci, le cercle vicieux n'est qu'apparent, il y a beau temps déjà que Darwin a démontré qu'un jour une poule est sortie d'un uf qui avait été pondu par une gallinacée qui n'était pas encore tout à fait une poule, donc l'uf est bien apparu avant la poule !



et encore on oublie la phase reptilienne dinosaurienne 

(il parait qu'Amok a des photos de cette époque mais qu'il veut pas les montrer le labo avait raté le développement )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Désolé, mais je ne vois pas le rapport entre la nullité des élèves et celle des profs.


 
Les rapports entre élèves et profs sont mal vus par la morale courante !




Oui, d'accord, je ne répond pas à ta question.
J'avais commencé et puis... C'était long.
Et chiant.
Pfffffffffffffff.
Fatigué.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> et encore on oublie la phase reptilienne dinosaurienne


et d'ailleurs c'est ce qui explique qu' à l 'époque , les  premières poules  avaient des dents


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les rapports entre élèves et profs sont mal vus par la morale courante !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je comprends tout à fait.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Hum...

Qui de la poule ou de Leboeuf ?
(car, qui vole un oeuf...)

Leboeuf est né après l'organisation des premiers matchs de poule.

Donc, je dirais la poule - au temps pour ceux qui voudrait voir dans le football comme une allégorie du darwinisme !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> 
> Qui de la poule ou de Leboeuf ?


ca tu pourrais avoir une réponse peut etre chez maggi
( y font les 2 bouillons cubes)

d'ailleurs quelqu'un a t il déjà fait un pot au feu dans un Mac Cube?


----------



## kasarus (25 Juin 2008)

Un pote au feu?



Sûrement, faut demander au modo...


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi l'Amoque s'endort-il toujours...
Sur le bouton _ban_ ?!...


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourquoi *l'Amoque* s'endort-il toujours...
> Sur le bouton _ban_ ?!...



Parce que l'Amok déteste que son nom soit mal orthographié...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ma mère est prof en info...
> 
> Mon père est maître de conf en info.



C'est bon, tu as toutes tes chances la place est réservée depuis ta naissance


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi ai-je raté le podium d'une place ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi ai-je raté le podium d'une place ?



Parce que tu n'es pas blonde à forte poitrine ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que tu n'es pas blonde à forte poitrine ?





Est-ce que je devrais changer d'apparence pour monter sur la première marche ?


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Parce que l'Amok déteste que son nom soit mal orthographié...


A... A.... A... A... Am... Am... Amo... Amo... Amok... Amoque... Am... Amock... 
Gniiiiiiiii... p'tain c'est compliqué !.... :mouais:



=>[] :casse:


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pourtant facile !
> 
> Regarde, ici. Les modérateurs sont exceptionnels. Cela n'empêche pas la majorité des posteurs d'être des nazes !





macinside a dit:


> > Envoyé par cl97
> > en voilà une bonne idée, on va envoyer des spécialités lyonnaises à la place des tee-shirts
> > il y a déjà assez de guignols sur les forums
> 
> ...




des guignols, pas des nazes


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi ai-je raté le podium d'une place ?





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Parce que tu n'es pas blonde à forte poitrine ?





aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que je devrais changer d'apparence pour monter sur la première marche ?



Autre possibilité
Parce que t'as pas assez allumé
sens 1 
alors forcément dans le noir tu te viandes

ou alors
sens 2
bon là tu gères tout seul


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

C'est ma mèèèèèère qui fait les meilleures quenelles aux champignons et à la sauce tomate, et j'ai jamais vendu la recette bandes de guignols !


----------



## kisbizz (25 Juin 2008)

pourquoi les soldes existent  ?


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est bon, tu as toutes tes chances la place est réservée depuis ta naissance




oui, c'est ce que l'on dit.
Mais en info 
pas en géophysique.


tirhum a dit:


> A... A.... A... A... Am... Am... Amo... Amo... Amok... Amoque... Am... Amock...


 À tes souhaits.


kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi les soldes existent  ?



pour faire dépenser de l'argent en faisant croire qu'on en dépense moins.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi cette daube de FLV Encoder ne supporte pas le H264?


----------



## Pierrou (26 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi la broyeuse à déchets et la machine à laver du Macdo sont toujours en panne ?


----------



## Craquounette (26 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi suis-je si naïve ? ...


----------



## Amok (26 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Pourquoi la broyeuse à déchets et la machine à laver du Macdo sont toujours en panne ?



Pour te donner le gout de l'effort, cloporte !


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour te donner *le gout* de l'effort, cloporte !


 
Non ! le goût, c'est quick...


 => []


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Pourquoi la broyeuse à déchets  du Macdo sont toujours en panne ?





Amok a dit:


> Pour te donner le gout de l'effort, cloporte !




Mache bien, hein !


----------



## aCLR (26 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Pourquoi la broyeuse à déchets et la machine à laver du Macdo sont toujours en panne ?





Amok a dit:


> Pour te donner le gout du cloporte !





asticotboy a dit:


> Non ! le goût, c'est quick...





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mache bien, hein !





Pourquoi des cloportes dans les burgers ?


----------



## kisbizz (26 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi suis-je si naïve ? ...





parce que .... et t'es pas la seule


----------



## JPTK (27 Juin 2008)

L'homme stylo-feutre​


----------



## asticotboy (27 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> L'homme stylo-feutre​


 


La dernière fois que je l'ai vu, je crois qu'il venait de s'acheter une nouvelle trousse. Mais attention pas n'importe laquelle hein ! une toutes options, intérieur cuir, fermeture éclair avec antipatinage... la grande classe quoi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Que devient l'homme stylo-feutre ??



La dernière fois que j'en ai entendu parler, il épousait une "femme porte-plume" !


----------



## JPTK (27 Juin 2008)

En tout cas l'homme allumette se porte à merveille


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> La dernière fois que je l'ai vu, je crois qu'il venait de s'acheter une nouvelle trousse. Mais attention pas n'importe laquelle hein ! une toutes options, intérieur cuir, fermeture éclair avec antipatinage... la grande classe quoi !



Tu parles de celle là ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juin 2008)

Mais que devient Thierry Pastor?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais que devient Thierry Pastor?




C'est pas lui, qu'avait écrit une symphonie parce qu'il n'était pas content  : la symphonie Pastor râle ? :rateau:


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas lui, qu'avait écrit une symphonie parce qu'il n'était pas content  : la symphonie Pastor râle ? :rateau:



Au pays qui a vu naitre La Fontaine, Victor Hugo et tant d'autres : je vous laisse juges !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Au pays qui a vu naitre La Fontaine, Victor Hugo et tant d'autres : je vous laisse juges !



Personnellement, ça fait plusieurs mois que je me signe avant de lire un post de P77...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Personnellement, ça fait plusieurs mois que je me signe avant de lire un post de P77...



Ouais, ben tu frais mieux de me signer un chèque !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ouais, ben tu frais mieux de me signer un chèque !



T'as raison, au frais je vais rester... et toi, attention à la déshydratation hein !


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi ? Pourquoi pas ?


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2008)

comment c'est fait du PQ ? 

réponse  

[DM]x59sqr[/DM]


----------



## Craquounette (27 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> comment c'est fait du PQ ?
> 
> réponse
> 
> [DM]x59sqr[/DM]



Et le papier rose, le jaune, le bleu, le orange ?


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et le papier rose, le jaune, le bleu, le orange ?






Et même le noir !


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2008)

La boboïtude s'étend-elle au PQ ? 

_En fait je crois que j'ai la réponse _


----------



## fredintosh (28 Juin 2008)

N'empêche, le PQ noir, c'est pas très pratique pour juger à quel stade de propreté on en est dans le travail d'essuyage...


----------



## kasarus (28 Juin 2008)

Ce fil est vraiment au bout du rouleau, là.


----------



## asticotboy (29 Juin 2008)

Une question de nioube que je ne me pose que depuis aujourd'hui... pourquoi ai-je frôlé le ban pour ça ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (29 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Une question de nioube que je ne me pose que depuis aujourd'hui... pourquoi ai-je frôlé le ban pour ça ?


Parce que ta photo dépasse les 700x700...  Je commence à comprendre les subtilités des règles à mes dépends :rateau: ...


----------



## asticotboy (29 Juin 2008)

Mouais... je voudrais pas être pointilleux, mais entre 700x700 et 800x600, je crois savoir le produit desquels est le plus petit ! :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Une question de nioube que je ne me pose que depuis aujourd'hui... pourquoi ai-je frôlé le ban pour ça ?





CRISPEACE a dit:


> Parce que ta photo dépasse les 700x700...  Je commence à comprendre les subtilités des règles à mes dépends :rateau: ...





asticotboy a dit:


> Mouais... je voudrais pas être pointilleux, mais entre 700x700 et 800x600, je crois savoir le produit desquels est le plus petit ! :rateau:



Les modos du portfolio (et des autres forums de macg, au passage) éditent en tête des listing des annonces et celle du portfolio est là. Vous noterez qu'elle court depuis 2006 et va jusqu'en 2012.

PS : Lisez bien les lignes en vert


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Une question de nioube que je ne me pose que depuis aujourd'hui... pourquoi ai-je frôlé le ban pour ça ?



parce que tu viens de poser la question ici sans avoir pris le temps de te renseigner ans les consignes de Portfolio avant de poster. et que tu insistes.

mauvaise attitude.


pourquoi les nioubes veulent-ils toujours faire des révolutions alors qu'avant eux tout marche tranquillement ?


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pourquoi les nioubes veulent-ils toujours faire des révolutions alors qu'avant eux tout marche tranquillement ?



Parce que ce sont des nioub's.


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Parce que ce sont des nioub's.



et qu'ils le resteront à vie !  



_*CURLING HOOOOOLIGAN !!!*_


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2008)

Ptain c'est vraiment naze un nioub !


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

Tiens à propos
" quand est ce qu'un nioube n'est plus nioube?"

( on ne peut pas se baser sur le critère de nazitude comme  spécifique aux nioubes  , j'en suis un excellent contre-exemple )


----------



## WebOliver (29 Juin 2008)

En plus de huit ans sur ces forums, je n'ai pas souvenir qu'un nioub' ait réussi à dépasser ce statut. Je crois que, fondamentalement et par essence, ça n'existe pas. 

Comme iMax.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

oh je crois que c'est un test pédagogique  





WebOliver a dit:


> En plus de huit ans sur ces forums, je n'ai pas souvenir qu'un nioub' ait réussi à dépasser ce statut. Je crois que, fondamentalement et par essence, ça n'existe pas.
> 
> Comme iMax.


Pas compris=> critère de nazitude 

tu vas m'obliger à ..repasser  => 2 è critère de nazitude
(jeux de mots volontairement  foireux , on est quelques experts dont des véterans...)


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

moi je dis qu'on a atteitn le point où Dieu Gagne&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (...)
> pourquoi les nioubes veulent-ils toujours faire des révolutions alors qu'avant eux tout marche tranquillement ?





WebOliver a dit:


> Parce que ce sont des nioub's.





alèm a dit:


> et qu'ils le resteront à vie !
> (...)





LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain c'est vraiment naze un nioub !





pascalformac a dit:


> Tiens à propos
> " quand est ce qu'un nioube n'est plus nioube?"
> (...)





WebOliver a dit:


> En plus de huit ans sur ces forums, je n'ai pas souvenir qu'un nioub' ait réussi à dépasser ce statut. Je crois que, fondamentalement et par essence, ça n'existe pas.
> 
> Comme iMax.


On naît/est nioube, ou on ne l'est pas...
C'est leur destin... 



alèm a dit:


> moi je dis qu'on a atteint le point où Dieu Gagne&#8230;


Le seul, l'unique ?!...


----------



## CRISPEACE (29 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi n'a-t-on plus le choix "supprimer" dans nos "messages visiteurs" ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Ben si ... on a le choix.


----------



## asticotboy (29 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi *n'ai-je* plus le choix "supprimer" dans nos "messages visiteurs" ?


 
... parceque je l'ai toujours chez moi...


----------



## CRISPEACE (29 Juin 2008)

Alors ça ne concerne que moi ?   Je suis déçue...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Benjamin ! La paix est en crise !


----------



## CRISPEACE (29 Juin 2008)

Une âme charitable m'a donné la solution...   Ce n'est  pas la même présentation qu'avant tout simplement... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Une âme charitable m'a donné la solution...   Ce n'est  pas la même présentation qu'avant tout simplement... :rateau:


voir ca positivement
ca t'a permis de _repasser sans peine_

:rateau:


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

ça va vraiment lui coller à la peau comme une chemise (repassée...)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Juin 2008)

Tous les humours sont des humours de merde pour les autres.

Mais pourquoi ne sont-ils pas intercompatibles ?


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi j'ai dis oui a une copine pour aller voir ce soir un live naze :rateau:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

pourquoi les nioubes se plaignent des avertissements des modérateurs alors qu'on pourrait aussi les bannir illico ?


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

un rejet peut-être? 
ou c'est qu'on se rend pas bien compte...


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

non, un ban bientôt !


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> pourquoi les nioubes se plaignent des avertissements des modérateurs alors qu'on pourrait aussi les bannir illico ?



Un sentiment d'injustice, voire d'attaque personnelle de lego&#8482;



alèm a dit:


> non, un ban bientôt !



C'est sûr que, vu sous cet angle... 

Bientôt les 30000...


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Un sentiment d'injustice, voire d'attaque personnelle de lego




comment t'es au courant de ça ?!


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Tiens, je salue les 30000.

Ben tiens, que celui qui n'a jamais ressenti ça me jette le premier pois... 

(bon après, il y a le: Oh murde, j'ai fait une grosse connerie qui rentre en compte, mais c'est pas clair pour tout le monde... )


----------



## CRISPEACE (29 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> voir ca positivement
> ca t'a permis de _repasser sans peine_
> 
> :rateau:



 

Pourquoi autant de foot à la télé ?


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi autant de foot à la télé ?



pour que je puisse sortir voir mes potes tranquille ya moins de cons dans les rues comme ça


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Juin 2008)

c'est quoi le foot


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

C'est quoi cet avatar ?


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Un sport...


----------



## aCLR (29 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est quoi le foot



*15. The foot*


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2008)

Mais pourquoi les plus gros emmerdeurs sont ceux qui ont le moins de charisme et de personnalité?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (30 Juin 2008)

Parce que les plus nerveux sont les plus petits.

[YOUTUBE]9sM7F4p7HGo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juin 2008)

pourquoi j'ai pas resisté  et perdu mon paris avec sind's ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> C'est quoi cet avatar ?


 
Ben quoi ?
Il est super son avatar !


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi il n'y a que des hommes qui ramassent les poubelles dans les sociétés de ramassages


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

special Fab'Fab
Pourquoi Thierry Pastor fait des tournées concerts special 80's ( avec la clique usuelle de ce genre de revival)?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pourquoi il n'y a que des hommes qui ramassent les poubelles dans les sociétés de ramassages



Chacun son rôle ! Les femmes les remplissent, les hommes les vident !


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Chacun son rôle ! Les femmes les remplissent, les hommes les vident !



oui mais avant tout ils les sortent


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> oui mais avant tout ils les sortent



Que le dimanche


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

oui mais bon ils sont échauffés
 la veille ils ont sorti leur femme 
 alors  le reste vient logiquement non?
non?

j'ai dit un truc qu'il fallait pas?


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

Non non


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

c'est bien ce que je pensais 
D'ailleurs c'est confirmé par la chanson 60's de Vartan

_" Ce soir je serai la poubelle pour aller danser"_


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

je suis désolé de m'être posé cette question ...
Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles,  acceptez mes plus sincères excuses


----------



## kisbizz (30 Juin 2008)

pourquoi je vais encore sortir ce soir quand j'ai a peine dormis 10 h en 3 jours et aujourd'hui seulement  2h30  ?

envie de me faire ramasser a la cuilliere ? :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi je vais encore sortir ce soir quand j'ai a peine dormis 10 h en 3 jours et aujourd'hui seulement  2h30  ?
> 
> envie de me faire ramasser a la cuilliere ? :rateau:


la cueilliere ?
c'est un bar louche dans ton coin?
:rateau:
----
edit
kisbizz 
je vais t'apprendre à dire un mot utile
( tu dois peut être le connaitre , pas sûr) 


tu ouvres la bouche et  tu colles la langue sur derriere les dents du haut et tu dis
>
>
>
NON


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

Parce que c'est l'été que les oiseaux chantent et que tu es la plus belle pour aller danser


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juin 2008)

y a des sadiques quand même !

forcer une femme  à s'amuser  

Quel monde cruel

 et j'espere que les oiseaux qui chantent passent pas au dessus de kisbiss après avoir bouffé n'importe quoi 
( picoré dans les poubelles sorties hier   pour ceux qui suivent pas )


----------



## meskh (30 Juin 2008)

pourquoi quand on s'endort avec le c*l qui gratte, on se réveille avec le doigt qui pue ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Juin 2008)

Trop facile 

C'est: pourquoi quand tu t'endort avec le doigt qui pue, t'as le c*l qui gratte quand tu te réveille


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2008)

et si tout ça n'était qu'une vaste connerie?


----------



## La mouette (1 Juillet 2008)

Tout ça ? 

C'est une certitude  

HS


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et si tout ça n'était qu'une vaste connerie?


Thierry Pastor une connerie?

 il merite pas , il était si mignon avec sa coupe de cheveux 80's  à la Roland Magdane ( son producteur à l'époque )


----------



## benmoss (1 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi, mais pourquoi il faut avoir 35 ans et être bodybuildé pour ouvrir les bouteilles de produits inflammables avec sécurité enfant????

:mouais::mouais:


----------



## kisbizz (1 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi faire croire avoir une grande gueule quand en fait on est timide ? :rateau:


----------



## meskh (1 Juillet 2008)

quand est ce que tout cela va partir en sucette ? :sleep:


----------



## tantoillane (1 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi l'Homme est-il naturellement curieux ?



D18 - R21 - L65​


----------



## kisbizz (1 Juillet 2008)

meskh a dit:


> quand est ce que tout cela va partir en sucette ? :sleep:



tres tres vite si sont des sucette a la reglisse  :love::love::love:


----------



## Craquounette (1 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tres tres vite si sont des sucette a la reglisse  :love::love::love:



à l'anis....


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> pourquoi, mais pourquoi il faut avoir 35 ans et être bodybuildé pour ouvrir les bouteilles de produits inflammables avec sécurité enfant????
> 
> :mouais::mouais:



Ça dépend peut-être dans quel sens tu tournes le bouchon...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Pourquoi l'Homme est-il naturellement curieux ?​



Ah?
Curieusement je ne me suis jamais posé la question, naturellement.


----------



## meskh (1 Juillet 2008)

MAis pourquoi l'Homme a t il inventé la Raison ? le raisonnable


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2008)

meskh a dit:


> MAis pourquoi l'Homme a t il inventé la Raison ? le raisonnable



Pour que tu puisse poser des questions à la con comme celle ci ?


----------



## toys (1 Juillet 2008)

pour quoi quand on a 27 ans on vous demande 2 carte d'identiter quand on veux faire un chèque ?
alors que quand on en n'a 35 on a le droit au payement différé sans même avoir a montré ses papier?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

toys a dit:


> pour quoi quand on a 27 ans on vous demande 2 carte d'identiter quand on veux faire un chèque ?
> alors que quand on en n'a 35 on a le droit au payement différé sans même avoir a montré ses papier?


parce que si c'est toi qui a ecrit le cheque si on juge par ton poste ,  le cheque sera  bourré de fôtes d'orthograves  et... que cela suscite une méfiance 
:rateau:
plus serieusement si tu veux une reponse ( et même si tu veux pas je te la donne)

cheque ;un bout de papier écrit n'importe où ( d'ailleurs légalement on est même pas vraiment obligé d'ecrire ca sur un cheque d'un chequier)   et qu'il faut prouver son identité

payement differé
c'est une décision dépendante de l'offre et politique  globale de la banque
Banque qui, par ailleurs,  controle qui est le détenteur du compte et de la carte 
( pas besoin de piece d'identité, sauf à creation de compte et retrait du bout de plastique rectangulaire)

le commercant lui  ce qui lui importe c'est que  la transaction par carte soit validée, et se fout de l'identité 
Alors qu'un chèque en bois...


----------



## cameleone (2 Juillet 2008)

toys a dit:


> pour quoi quand on a 27 ans on vous demande 2 carte d'identiter quand on veux faire un chèque ?
> alors que quand on en n'a 35 on a le droit au payement différé sans même avoir a montré ses papier?



Parce qu'_on n'est pas sérieux quand on a 27 ans_...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Parce qu'_on n'est pas sérieux quand on a 27 ans_...



L'est-on à 38?


----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'est-on à 38?


Le sérieux c'est après la pinte et le demi non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Le sérieux c'est après la pinte et le demi non ?



Ça dépend de ce qu'il y a eu avant, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

question ,
27 35 , 38
z'etes sur que ce sont  des années?
 ou ne serait pas des centilitres de trucs qui arrachent?
( boisson du Mexicain , vodka shots etc)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'est-on à 38?



J'espère que non - sinon je vais me faire ch... moi dans deux mois !


----------



## cameleone (2 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> L'est-on à 38?



C'était un clin d'oeil au poème de Rimbaud...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Juillet 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> C'était un clin d'oeil au poème de Rimbaud...



Pas mieux


----------



## kisbizz (7 Juillet 2008)

il se passera quoi quand il rentrera de ses vacances ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

Ce que tu veux qu'il se passe ....


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> question ,
> 27 35 , 38
> z'etes sur que ce sont  des années?
> ou ne serait pas des centilitres de trucs qui arrachent?
> ( boisson du Mexicain , vodka shots etc)



Ah, clair que si ca se mesure à ca, je suis tri-centenaire. 



kisbizz a dit:


> il se passera quoi quand il rentrera de ses vacances ?



Bah rien, hormis les coups de soleil. Au mieux il ira au taf la mort dans l'âme, au pire, avec joie. Septembre, avec sa ribambelle de gonzesses bronzées qui se la pètent dans le métro avec des airs d'intouchables alors qu'elles ont passées les mois de soleil sur le dos. Il faut cesser de prendre les mecs pour des cons, non ?


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut cesser de prendre les mecs pour des cons, non ?



une seule phrase suffisant à donner l'essence de ce que j'aime en toi !


----------



## jeromemac (7 Juillet 2008)

mais qu'est ce qu'ils trouvent tous à windows??
:mouais::mouais:


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

ils ont peut-être besoin d'air&#8230; 



certaisn ici feraient bien d'aérer leurs cerveaux en tout cas !


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> une seule phrase suffisant à donner l'essence de ce que j'aime en toi !



Bah oui, mais laisse les le croire ! Laisse les continuer à penser que leur terrain de jeu suffit à nous rendre fous, et que nous sommes là, pauvres ères, en attente, avec la salive aux commissures ! 

Laisse les croire qu'elles n'ont pas de concurrence, pas de meilleurs coups, pas de plus belles. laisse les croire que sur un claquement de doigts elles vont nous laisser dans le caniveau ! Laisse les penser qu'elles sont uniques ! Finalement, tant qu'elles ne changent pas, ca nous arrange, non ? on sait comment faire ! On ne parle pas des points faibles, jamais ! On carresse dans le sens du poil avant d'y glisser la langue ! 

Finalement, c'est bien d'être pris pour des cons : qui s'en méfie ?!


----------



## kisbizz (8 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut cesser de prendre les mecs pour des cons, non ?





Amok a dit:


> Finalement, c'est bien d'être pris pour des cons : qui s'en méfie ?!



tu veux quoi ? etre pris pour un con ou pas  ? 


... et puis quel interet de vous prendre pour des cons ?


----------



## Lila (8 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ... et puis quel interet de vous prendre pour des cons ?




.....puisqu'on l'est c'est ça ??????? 

...c'est quoi le proverbe déjà ? tel est pris qui croyait.......


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2008)

La question du jour
Et vous, ça va ?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ... et puis quel interet de vous prendre pour des cons ?


 etre tentée par Lesbos?


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ... et puis quel interet de vous prendre pour des cons ?



Vuitton, Lacroix... :rateau: Cela dit dans l'autre sens ça existe aussi


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2008)

Comment peut-on faire une différence entre la tendance et l'hyper-tendance ?

:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Comment peut-on faire une différence entre la tendance et l'hyper-tendance ?
> 
> :hein:



Le remède à la première, c'est d'y céder, le remède à la seconde, ce sont des psychotropes


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

la taille  ou l'agencement de la boutique

plus la boutique est vaste avec le moins d'objets à vendre plus c'est hypertendance ( et cher)
et c'est sans parler des nuances 
hyper tendance , méga tendance , giga tendance,  hypra tendance
 et 2 nuances anglosaxonnes jouant sur la prononciation de  hype-hip
("haïpe" et "hip")


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

la mauvaise foi poussée à l'extrême a-t-elle vraiment des vertus hallucinatoires comme il me le semble en t'écoutant?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la mauvaise foi poussée à l'extrême a-t-elle vraiment des vertus hallucinatoires comme il me le semble en t'écoutant?



Ben déjà, elle doit provoquer des acouphènes, vu que là, tu n'écoutes pas, mais lis


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

je n'écrivais pas au sujet de ce que je lis, mais "virtuellement" à la personne avec qui je tente de parler


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je n'écrivais pas au sujet de ce que je lis, mais "virtuellement" à la personne avec qui je tente de parler


et c'est qui?
( car ca s'intercale et tu ne nommes personne)

Dieu?


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2008)

Au fait, c'est vrai,

Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi j'avais ce sourire jubilatoire sur mon visage lorsque mon "pseudo banquier" m'a rappeler pour s'excuser et me rembourser la totalité des frais ? :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jeromemac (9 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi j'avais ce sourire jubilatoire sur mon visage lorsque mon "pseudo banquier" m'a rappeler pour s'excuser et me rembourser la totalité des frais ? :love: :love: :love: :love:



parce que tu le vo bien 

what else


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Au fait, c'est vrai,
> 
> Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?


il chancelle
on lui fait une radioscopie  en ce moment


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Au fait, c'est vrai,
> 
> Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?



Par chez moi, le printemps valait un été. Et ce début d'été ressemble à un printemps.
Il a tout inversé, Machin


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il chancelle



Jacques, c'est toi?






:rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (10 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi on embrasse si on est pas amoureux?


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi on embrasse si on est pas amoureux?



Je dirais même plus,

Pourquoi fait-on tous ces jeux à deux sans être forcément amoureux ?

:love:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je dirais même plus,
> 
> Pourquoi fait-on tous ces jeux à deux sans être forcément amoureux ?
> 
> :love:


Comme c'est étrange  n'est ce pas ?
Toute cette frénésie 
L'être humain aurait il des cotés  animaliers?
Il ne serait pas "pur amûr" etheré?

Y en a même qui lient tellement sentiment et _bisous faisons la brouette javanaise_ que c'est le plan
_Pas avant le mariage !_

 ca revient ca revient


----------



## asticotboy (11 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je dirais même plus,
> 
> Pourquoi fait-on tous ces jeux à deux sans être forcément amoureux ?
> 
> :love:


 

Tu irais jusqu'à interdire le backgammon avant le mariage ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Juillet 2008)

Et si le monopoly avant le mariage été interdit... ! Qu'est-ce qu'on deviendrais... ? :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Tu irais jusqu'à interdire le backgammon avant le mariage ?



Il devait plus penser au jeu de dames, je crois 



CRISPEACE a dit:


> Et si le monopoly avant le mariage été interdit... ! Qu'est-ce qu'on deviendrais... ? :afraid:



il a dit "les jeux à deux", pas les partouzes


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Juillet 2008)

Comment arrêter le filtre anti-spam de Gmail quand celui-ci mange tout ce qu'il ne devrais pas manger ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2008)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Comment arrêter le filtre anti-spam de Gmail quand celui-ci mange tout ce qu'il ne devrais pas manger ?


impossible
c'est même le reproche de pas mal d'utilisateurs
inconvenient mineur par rapport à ses qualités

En l'éduquant régulierement  ca va


----------



## asticotboy (11 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi a-t-on le droit de mettre windows sur mac, et pas l'inverse ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pourquoi a-t-on le droit de mettre windows sur mac, et pas l'inverse ?



Parce que Billou est d'accord pour ça, alors que Steve ne l'est pas pour l'inverse !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que Billou est d'accord pour ça, alors que Steve ne l'est pas pour l'inverse !



Il a raison : on ne jette pas la nourriture par les fenêtres


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pourquoi a-t-on le droit de mettre windows sur mac, et pas l'inverse ?





Qu'une machine puisse supporter n'importe quel OS, soit.
Seulement, pourquoi installe-t-on ce système d'exploitation* sur des unités centrales estampillées &#63743; ?

:hein:

Et de façon plus personnel,

Pourquoi, lorsque j'affiche _Derniers messages_, la moutarde me monte au nez à la vue d'un topic lié à ce M$ ? Pourquoi me retiens-je de répondre une insanité ?






*Non rien


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi, lorsque j'affiche _Derniers messages_, la moutarde me monte au nez à la vue d'un topic lié à ce M$ ? Pourquoi me retiens-je de répondre une insanité ?



Parce que tu es poli... ?


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Parce que tu es poli... ?



Nan ! C'est pas la réponse que j'attends


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan ! C'est pas la réponse que j'attends



Parce que tu es bien élevé alors ? :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Nan ! C'est pas la réponse que j'attends





CRISPEACE a dit:


> Parce que tu es bien élevé alors ? :rateau:



Mais nan, c'est juste parce qu'il pétoche à cause des modos


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais nan, c'est juste parce qu'il pétoche à cause des modos



Ah ! Tout s'explique alors !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais nan, c'est juste parce qu'il pétoche à cause des modos



Et toi* en particulier. 



*Moderaptor du forum Applications


----------



## toys (12 Juillet 2008)

pour quoi? faut toujours que je m'explose un truc quand je fait le con au boulo?


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi une chienne (en chaleur) de 35Kg peut faire tomber sa maîtresse (qui fait 2 fois et demi le poids du chien...) et la traîner sur 5m... Tout ça pour aller fricoter avec un "mini-toutou" ?   :rateau:


_Édit : J'avais oublié le "pourquoi"... :rose:_


----------



## benkenobi (12 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi une chienne (en chaleur) de 35Kg peut faire tomber sa maîtresse et la traîner sur 5m alors qu'elle fait 2 fois et demi son poids... ?   :rateau:



Ben si elle fait 2 fois et demi ton poids, c'est facile pour elle...


----------



## jeromemac (12 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi une chienne (en chaleur) de 35Kg peut faire tomber sa maîtresse (qui fait 2 fois et demi le poids du chien...) et la traîner sur 5m... ?   :rateau:



c'est peut etre pas un chien 
regarde si y'a pas une fermeture eclaire masqué


----------



## macinside (12 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi une chienne (en chaleur) de 35Kg peut faire tomber sa maîtresse (qui fait 2 fois et demi le poids du chien...) et la traîner sur 5m... ?   :rateau:



tu aurai mis 45 kg je me serai poser des questions ...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi une chienne (en chaleur) de 35Kg peut faire tomber sa maîtresse (qui fait 2 fois et demi le poids du chien...) et la traîner sur 5m... ?   :rateau:



Je t'expliquerais bien, mai


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Je t'expliquerais bien, _mai_



Tu peux... On est en juillet...


----------



## kisbizz (12 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi quand je peux sortir le soir sans soucis de reveil le lendemain je reste a la maison ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi quand je peux sortir le soir sans soucis de reveil le lendemain je reste a la maison ?



Je crois que ça restera "L'éternelle Question"....


----------



## benkenobi (12 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi quand je peux sortir le soir sans soucis de reveil le lendemain je reste a la maison ?



Visiblement on est au moins trois à se la poser...



Mais où sont les autres ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (12 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Visiblement on est au moins trois à se la poser...
> 
> 
> 
> _Mais où sont les autres ?_



Ils doivent se lever demain...Du coup, ils sont sortis ce soir...


----------



## benkenobi (12 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Ils doivent se lever demain...Du coup, ils sont sortis ce soir...



Logique...


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2008)

toys a dit:


> pour quoi? faut toujours que je m'explose un truc quand je fait le con au boulo?



Par que c'est le matos du boulot



Pose toi de nouveau cette question s'il en va de même chez toi.


----------



## Grug (13 Juillet 2008)

toys a dit:


> pour quoi? faut toujours que je m'explose un truc quand je fait le con au boulo?


au moins tu t'eclates


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> au moins tu t'eclates


excellent

( typique de ton explosion... créatrice)


----------



## kisbizz (13 Juillet 2008)

vu que ce soir il pleut , est que le feux n'eclateront pas  ? 









ps : quel turnevis il me faut et où le trouver pour demonter mon clavier ?


----------



## Craquounette (13 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> vu que ce soir il pleut , est que le feux n'eclateront pas  ?



Ca sent le pétard mouillé...





kisbizz a dit:


> quel turnevis il me faut et où le trouver pour demonter mon clavier ?



Tout dépend du clavier


----------



## kisbizz (13 Juillet 2008)

un machin pommé sans fil qui a eté arrosé , un matin mal reveillé , d'un grand coup de café :rateau:


----------



## benkenobi (14 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi le 14 juillet est pas férié ici en Angleterre ?


Et surtout pourquoi on se croirait au mois de mars question météo ?  (non celle-là je me la pose plus... :rateau: )


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Pourquoi le 14 juillet est pas férié ici en Angleterre ?


Because




> Et surtout pourquoi on se croirait au mois de mars question météo ?  (non celle-là je me la pose plus... :rateau: )


Oh dear , here we just avoided a typical british conversation piece: the weather
It could have been worse
 gardening ( and/or  B&Q discounts on bulbs) and interior decoration:living room curtains to be changed , grey ou pastel green?
(B&Q has good deals on bathroom tiles , but let's save that for next week questions, shall we?)

Damned I missed East Enders AND Coronation Street because of those froggies celebration


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Comment les gens utilisent le papier toilette ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> grey ou pastel green?



Ça veut dire quoi, "ou", en anglais


----------



## vousti (15 Juillet 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Pourquoi le 14 juillet est pas férié ici en Angleterre ?



pour faire pareil qu en suisse


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça veut dire quoi, "ou", en anglais


over used


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Comment les gens utilisent le papier toilette ?



Avec les mains...du moins en principe, y'a toujours quelques originaux.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Avec les mains...du moins en principe, y'a toujours quelques originaux.



'persuadé que c'était avec les pieds. 

Faut que je reformule... De quelle façon il l'utilise ? En le pliant proprement, en prenant un gros paquet autour de la main, en prenant une feuille pliée en 10, en 2, en 40 ?


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Comment les gens utilisent le papier toilette ?


en infusion.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> en infusion.



Poète !


----------



## Lila (16 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Poète !




...:mouais: toi ...dès que c'est anal et/ou fécal t'es dans le coup !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...:mouais: toi ...dès que c'est anal et/ou fécal t'es dans le coup !!!!!



Mon nom de baptême ça. 

pi', tu peux parler hein...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Comment jeter une poubelle ?
Les enseignants apprennent à apprendre. Les formateurs <IUFM  leur apprennent à apprendre à apprendre. Mais qui apprend à apprendre à apprendre à apprendre ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Comment jeter une poubelle ?


Par la fenêtre...  :mouais:


iPantoufle a dit:


> Les enseignants apprennent à apprendre. Les formateurs <IUFM  leur apprennent à apprendre à apprendre. Mais qui apprend à apprendre à apprendre à apprendre ?


Oula ! J'ai le cerveau qui fume....:rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (16 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Les enseignants apprennent à apprendre. Les formateurs <IUFM  leur apprennent à apprendre à apprendre. Mais qui apprend à apprendre à apprendre à apprendre ?


Ben, c'est pour ça que ça marche pas, leur truc.


----------



## Macuserman (16 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Par la fenêtre...



Non, ce qu'on jette par la fenêtre ce sont les PC...pas les poubelles, même si un PC sous Vista (pas WC) c'est plus dégueu qu'une poubelle...

Maintenant, si tu es chez toi...tu peux _aussi_ lancer une poubelle par le fenêtre...
Mais on sait toujours pas de quelle poubelle on parle...


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi je suis si nul au foot et que je m'en foot complètement?


----------



## bugman (16 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Non, ce qu'on jette par la fenêtre ce sont les PC...


Ouai, mais les poubelles c'est plus pratique... au moins y'a des poignets.


----------



## meskh (16 Juillet 2008)

bugman a dit:


> ... au moins y'a des poignets.



T'es sûr ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

meskh a dit:


> T'es sûr ? :mouais:



Non, il ne doit pas en être bien certain. Ou alors il utilise des poubelles vivantes. Un peu comme les modérateurs, quoi. Il suffit d'un nioub à grande bouche et hop, quelques cales et ca roule. Quand il est plein on le prend par les poignets, et direct à la benne.


----------



## meskh (16 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Quand il est plein on le prend par les poignets, et direct à la benne.



A défaut de poignées ....


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

meskh a dit:


> A défaut de poignées ....



Une poubelle de plastique est bien moins drole : elle ne fait pas "groumpf groumpf" lorsque tu vides ton cendrier dedans. 

Bon, il vient ce BAT que je puisse aller me coucher, bordel ?! Je suis tellement crevé que même debout j'ai les genoux rouges


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Non, il ne doit pas en être bien certain. Ou alors il utilise des poubelles vivantes. Un peu comme les modérateurs, quoi. Il suffit d'un nioub à grande bouche et hop, quelques cales et ca roule. Quand il est plein on le prend par les poignets, et direct à la benne.



Ah, moi, ça, j'ai arrêté dans mes forums, c'est pas étanche, le nioube, ce qui rentre à un bout finit par ressortir à l'autre, et après, faut aérer le forum toute une matinée tellement ça daube le fénec


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah, moi, ça, j'ai arrêté dans mes forums, c'est pas étanche, le nioube, ce qui rentre à un bout finit par ressortir à l'autre, et après, faut aérer le forum toute une matinée tellement ça daube le fénec



J'avais le même problème, et Alem m'a expliqué comment faire : il suffit de tracer à l'aide d'une scie sauteuse un trou dans une plaque de médium qui remplace une fenêtre. Tu insères l'organe de sortie du nioub par le trou ainsi disponible (le fessier complet) et le recyclage est expulsé à l'extérieur. A l'heure où j'écris, j'entends l'affreuse mélodie des intestins surmenés de mon nioub perso à l'oeuvre, et comme Mackie joue de la guitare en bas*, persuadé que Mado fume dans la salle de repos des verts, il va bientôt avoir la surprise de découvrir qu'être écolo, c'est la merde. 


* "Jeux interdits" avec un doigt, sur une guitare dont 5 cordes sont depuis longtemps parties, au bout de 2 heures, ca rend fou, croyez moi.


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

Ah, Mackie est en train de gueuler comme un squonce. Donc, je confirme : ca fonctionne bien.

Une bonne nouvelle n'arrivant jamais seule, la dernière corde vient de claquer, coupant au passage une phalange du musicien.

EDIT : il y a un médecin dans la salle ? C'est la première fois que je vois du sang mousser comme de la bière. Mackie, c'est le fantasme du vampire.


----------



## bugman (16 Juillet 2008)

meskh a dit:


> T'es sûr ? :mouais:


Oups, non. :rose:
C'est pas ma faute je suis un peu poigné 
(_[Québec] [Familier] Personne qui a de gros complexes, de la difficulté à sexprimer à cause de ses inhibitions.)_


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

bugman a dit:


> Oups, non. :rose:
> C'est pas ma faute je suis un peu poigné
> (_[Québec] [Familier] Personne qui a de gros complexes, de la difficulté à sexprimer à cause de ses inhibitions.)_



Ouvre la bouche : mon cendrier est plein.


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2008)

Quid des encombrants*, très cher Amok ?

Puis-je user de votre sympathie afin de vider, moi aussi, ce cendrier plein qui trône sur mon bureau ?

* Toute allusion à des posteurs ayant existé ne serait pas tout à fait fortuite. Liste disponible par MP


----------



## bugman (17 Juillet 2008)

> Ouvre la bouche : mon cendrier est plein.





> Puis-je user de votre sympathie afin de vider, moi aussi, ce cendrier plein qui trône sur mon bureau ?


Continuez comme ça et je vais finir par vous chanter "papillon de lumière" (en EP version Chti de 12 minutes), vous l'aurez bien cherché !


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juillet 2008)

Comment faire pour croquer dans une pêche bien mûre et épluchée, sans que ça dégouline jusqu'au cou et jusqu'au poignet ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

Tu me la donnes.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juillet 2008)

Là où elle se trouve actuellement, ça va être difficile.


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi les etudiantes que j'embauche en eté pour 2 mois de remplacement me repondent irrémédiablement toutes un jour ou l'autre 
"je ne suis pas vendeuse moi , moi je fais des etudes de ...." :mouais:





ps: hier  j'ai craqué malgré le  risque de voir nos congés compromis 
"oki, tu veut etre styliste , tu fais des etudes pour , mais en attendant tu as signé un contrat de vendeuse et pas un contrat d' acte de presence :
 tu vas relire ton contrat , tes obligations et tu arretes de compter les mouches inexistant au plafond "


----------



## benkenobi (17 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi les etudiantes que j'embauche en eté pour 2 mois de remplacement me repondent irrémédiablement toutes un jour ou l'autre
> "je ne suis pas vendeuse moi , moi je fais des etudes de ...." :mouais:




T'as qu'à leur dire que si elles sont pas vendeuses alors elles vont gagner ce que touche un étudiant pendant un stage, autrement dis rien* !!

:rateau: 




* ou le tiers du SMIC si on est chanceux...


----------



## CRISPEACE (17 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ps: hier  j'ai craqué malgré le  risque de voir nos congés compromis
> "oki, tu veut etre styliste , tu fais des etudes pour , mais en attendant tu as signé un contrat de vendeuse et pas un contrat d' acte de presence :
> tu vas relire ton contrat , tes obligations et tu arretes de compter les mouches inexistant au plafond "



T'as bien raison ! Faut pas se laisser emmerder par ces glandouilleurs...


----------



## Vivid (17 Juillet 2008)

Comment décrire a un aveugle de naissance, les couleurs.

L'univers est-il contenu dans quelque chose?

pour ce soir


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> Comment décrire a un aveugle de naissance, les couleurs.


 avec  des mots


> L'univers est-il contenu dans quelque chose?


oui


----------



## Pierrou (18 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de découvrir le site "vie de merde", ou des gens recensent leurs mésaventures... 

Ca me fait marrer, suis je un monstre sans coeur ? 




 


_Oui, je sais que je connais déjà la réponse à la question... _


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir le site "vie de merde", ou des gens recensent leurs mésaventures...
> Ca me fait marrer, suis je un monstre sans coeur ?
> _Oui, je sais que je connais déjà la réponse à la question... _



Je ne dirais pas ça comme ça... Je dirais plutôt que tu es normal... :rateau: 
C'est vrai quoi ! Si on va sur ce site, c'est pas pour raconter nos malheurs.... C'est se moquer de ceux des autres !


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi "belle"-mère, surtout quand c'est pas vrai ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi "belle"-mère, surtout quand c'est pas vrai ?



J'me pose la question tous les jours depuis 1 mois et 3 jours maintenant... 

_Édit : bon anniv'...  (Re)_


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi "belle"-mère, surtout quand c'est pas vrai ?


 
Ce n'est qu'hypocrisie et flatterie ...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi "belle"-mère, surtout quand c'est pas vrai ?


Par contre la belle soeur , hein , adorable et mimi, aaaah si t'avais pas des principes...




CRISPEACE a dit:


> J'me pose la question tous les jours depuis 1 mois et 3 jours maintenant...


elle s'est fait liftée?
hihihi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

C'est comme dans Belle-ville, ça fait oublier une réalité un peu moins rose (encore que).


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ...Elle s'est fait liftée?
> hihihi


Non, je vis chez elle... :afraid: Oui, je sais, mais en échange, elle joue mon propre rôle dans ma propre vie de famille...


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> elle joue mon propre rôle dans ma propre vie de famille...


 

j'aimerais ne jamais avoir pensé ce que j'ai failli comprendre...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> en échange, elle joue mon propre rôle dans ma propre vie de famille...


mode psy on
 huuummmmmm

(pause)

mézenkor?

mode psy off




asticotboy a dit:


> j'aimerais ne jamais avoir pensé ce que j'ai failli comprendre...


hihi
très joliment dit


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2008)

pourquoi on se pose des questions ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas se poser de questions ? 

_Édit: on peut aller loin comme ça... :rateau:_


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2008)

Tu préfères chier ton vomi, ou vomir ta merde ?

C'est une question existentielle que l'on s'est posé avec un pote, un soir de grosse cuite. On a toujours pas réussi à se mettre d'accord sur le moins pire


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu préfères chier ton vomi, ou vomir ta merde ?


 
Ah ! Pour ma part se sera "chier mon vomi" (si y'a pas l'choix)...


----------



## Bassman (18 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Ah ! Pour ma part se sera "chier mon vomi" (si y'a pas l'choix)...



Es-tu bien conscient des implications que cela amène (manger, vomir, réingurgiter tout ça, et laisser la digestion faire son travail) ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Es-tu bien conscient des implications que cela amène (manger, vomir, réingurgiter tout ça, et laisser la digestion faire son travail) ?



Ah bé oui mais t'a parlé de vomir pas de manger...   Évidement, ça change tout ! 
Je vais y réfléchir un peu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2008)

L'alcool fait-il vraiment autant de ravages? :rateau::love:


----------



## meskh (18 Juillet 2008)

[DM]x3wmj0[/DM]


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tu préfères chier ton vomi, ou vomir ta merde ?
> 
> C'est une question existentielle que l'on s'est posé avec un pote, un soir de grosse cuite. On a toujours pas réussi à se mettre d'accord sur le moins pire



Les _YES MEN*_ ont la solution pour nourrir la planète

[YOUTUBE]ZeSp5rwFCSk[/YOUTUBE]

 Eat shit and live. Explications animées à 3.25​




* Site officiel en anglais. Lien wikipédia en français.


----------



## bugman (18 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Ah ! Pour ma part se sera "chier mon vomi" (si y'a pas l'choix)...


Idem. Question de goût (beurk) certainement. :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi donc le forum s'affiche-t-il en version iPhone sur mon ordi depuis ce matin???


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi donc le forum s'affiche-t-il en version iPhone sur mon ordi depuis ce matin???


c'est une requête de Thierry Pastor
On ne peut rien lui refuser

( et hop je sors)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi donc le forum s'affiche-t-il en version iPhone sur mon ordi depuis ce matin???



Parce qu'avec l'iPhone, les macusers sont les premiers baisés (sans jeu de mot).


----------



## benkenobi (18 Juillet 2008)

Pourquoi systématiquement un fil intéressant finit en "caca-vomi-bite ou nichons" sur ce forum ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est une requête de Thierry Pastor
> On ne peut rien lui refuser
> 
> ( et hop je sors)


*T'as rien compris
Quand tu dis qu'c'est une mélodie
Ton coup d'folie, c'est pas fini
Folie, fini
Yeaah
C'est pas Vivaldi
Ni le requiem de Verdi*



:love::love::love:


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> * lyrics lyriques*
> 
> :love::love::love:


oula Fab'Fab fait une crise de patochmanie aigue

Ah tiens sur bide et musique
à venir " toto" de la bande à Basile  , on se planque


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Qu'est donc devenue la famille Chirac ?


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2008)

Pourquoi ce fil est il ouvert ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Pourquoi ce fil est il ouvert ?


A propos de tout vert


un graphiste modo  qui prend pas le vert  macg  es modération ( le même que la couleur de pseudo) pour ses interventions

mais préfère un vert un peu à part , c'est la classe de dizailleneur ?

( sur ce je sors , me mettre au vert bien entendu)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Août 2008)

Pourquoi Grug, il a pas changé la couleur de son avatar ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2008)

ben c'est un zoli poisson rouge pas une espece de Shrek aquatique

(quoique quoique  le casque en signature...)


----------



## Romuald (12 Août 2008)

Pourtant chacun sait que les petits pois sont verts...






oui, bon.



J'ai une semaine difficile :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> J'ai une semaine difficile :rose:


Sois positif ! ca ne t'a pas empeché de contribuer malgré tout !
(en vert et contre tout)

oui bon , moi j'ai eu une décénnie difficile


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> A propos de tout vert
> 
> 
> ()





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi Grug, il a pas changé la couleur de son avatar ?





Romuald a dit:


> Pourtant chacun sait que les petits pois sont verts...()



Voir la pièce jointe 18089


J'ai du mal à croire que c'est le même


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2008)

Fluo  :affraid: et pourquoi pas avec une crête aussi


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2008)

Bah, pour le coup, tu es méconnaissable.

Et il est vraiment bien ton nouvel avatar.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Fluo  :affraid: et pourquoi pas avec une crête aussi



Qu'est-ce qui t'es arrivé? T'as rencontré un pigeon qu'avait la courante?


----------



## La mouette (13 Août 2008)

Pourquoi je suis aussi naze ce soir


----------



## Romuald (14 Août 2008)

As-tu bien dormi cette nuit ?
C'est passé ce matin ?


----------



## Grug (14 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> As-tu bien dormi cette nuit ?
> C'est passé ce matin ?


C'est ça qu'on appelle le floude ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est ça qu'on appelle le floude ?


question interessante
car la définition de floude est subjective
Ce qui est vu comme sympa par certains est vu comme floude par d'autres
voire carrément totalement écrasable

exemple récent


----------



## Grug (14 Août 2008)

Gagnons du temps. 
D'autres questions ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> C'est ça qu'on appelle le floude ?




Tu veux dire que l'administration ne t'as pas renseignée sur ce qu'était le flood


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Gagnons du temps.
> D'autres questions ?




Dis moi pas qu'ils t'ont juste donner cette faq ?



Non, ça c'est ce que vous devez savoir et respecter.


----------



## kisbizz (14 Août 2008)

pourquoi c'est toujours pendant mes vacances que je prends des decisions importantes ... et sachant qui ne me conviennent  pas ? 


ps: le poisson est devenu modo ?  
je dois demander de toute urgence  a mon coach de _nager droit_ ou plus vite ? 
:love:


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/faq.php?faq=conditions#faq_cufm
> D'autres questions ?



non, un expresso, l'addition


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> (&#8230



C'est où le thread Non disponible ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Août 2008)

dtc


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Gagnons du temps.
> D'autres questions ?


oui
*c'était une conversation*  personne n'a insulté qui que ce soit
un peu comme là
http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-m...-vbulletin-3-7-2-a-218695-66.html#post4782425
ou là
http://forums.macg.co/a-propos-de-m...erateurs-et-un-super-moderateur-229737-9.html

oups la question:
Alors....c'est quoi le floude?
je demande car ces 2 fils là....

Tout est défini dans la charte. relis encorehttp://forums.macg.co/faq.php?faq=conditions#faq_cufm


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

[Mode tetesàclaques ON]

oui, c'est quoi le flood, c'est quoi le flood???? 

[Mode tetesàclaques OFF]


----------



## Lalla (14 Août 2008)

Pourquoi les gens comme moi se sentent-ils toujours obligés de parler pour ne rien dire et de brasser de l'air avec leurs bras trop longs ?
Et pourquoi je ne fermerais pas ma gueule ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2008)

Autre point de vue : 

Pourquoi les gens qui n'osent jamais dire ce qu'ils pensent s'acharnent à faire taire ceux qui l'ouvre ?


----------



## aCLR (14 Août 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> dtc



*aCLR vient de se vider et voit pas flotter le thread*


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Tout est défini dans la charte. relis encore



comme s'est bien dit. Légèrement directif, pas trop.
voilà le ton à adopter avec un posteur à 18000 posts.
et puis ce panaché de couleur, du vert, du bleu, du lien html comme si il en pleuvait... un vrai festival...
sinon??? ah oui j'attends toujours mon expresso et l'addition


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *aCLR vient de se vider et voit pas flotter le thread*



Normal, ça gazait plus pour lui.


----------



## estomak (14 Août 2008)

la question que je me suis souvent posé, c'est pourquoi les voitures avaient pas un habitacle plus long, un capot et une coffre plus allongé( du genre cinq ou six metres entre le pare-brise et le bout du capot) pour éviter les chocs trop violents en cas d'accident.
si quelqu'un à la réponse...


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> la question que je me suis souvent posé, c'est pourquoi les voitures avaient pas un habitacle plus long, un capot et une coffre plus allongé( du genre cinq ou six metres entre le pare-brise et le bout du capot) pour éviter les chocs trop violents en cas d'accident.
> si quelqu'un à la réponse...



c'est un camion américain que tu nous décris là.
Problème? Ca tutte un max, alors on préfère fabriquer des cerceuils en sapin
C'est moins cher, c'est bio, et puis ça donne du boulot dans des régions où sinon y aurait rien à foutre


----------



## estomak (14 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> c'est un camion américain que tu nous décris là.
> Problème? Ca tutte un max, alors on préfère fabriquer des cerceuils en sapin
> C'est moins cher, c'est bio, et puis ça donne du boulot dans des régions où sinon y aurait rien à foutre



N'empêche que si toutes les voitures étaient comme ça, y'aurait jamais d'accident mortel, ou tres rarement, vu que le choc serait absorbé par la ferraille, et le cockpit protégé, quitte a mettre un peu plus d'essence.
c'est con quand meme!


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2008)

Pourquoi estomak n'est-il jamais passé par _Questions pour un champion_?


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est con quand meme!



par contre faut pas dire de gros mots (c'est dans la charte)


----------



## estomak (14 Août 2008)

tant que j'y suis, une autre question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi on arrive a trouver une technologie pour envoyer des sondes qui s'alimentent à la lumière solaire a des millions de kilomètres et par contre, pas possible de trouver une sorte de parabole portative pour alimenter un ordinateur portable.
encore une énigme, pour moi.


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tant que j'y suis, une autre question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi on arrive a trouver une technologie pour envoyer des sondes qui s'alimentent à la lumière solaire a des millions de kilomètres et par contre, pas possible de trouver une sorte de parabole portative pour alimenter un ordinateur portable.
> encore une énigme, pour moi.



c'est comme portfolio, une question par jour et pas plus de 150ko
(surtout tes questions  )


----------



## WebOliver (14 Août 2008)

Au _Maillon faible_ plutôt...


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Au _Maillon faible_ plutôt...



Surtout pas malheureux. Avec un gugus pareil, tu trouveras plus d'animateur


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pourquoi estomak n'est-il jamais passé par _Questions pour un champion_?



Peut être parcequ'il est déjà champion, bestOfTheBest, TopOfTheTop...  :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tant que j'y suis, une autre question que je me pose, c'est pourquoi on arrive a trouver une technologie pour envoyer des sondes qui s'alimentent à la lumière solaire a des millions de kilomètres et par contre, pas possible de trouver une sorte de parabole portative pour alimenter un ordinateur portable.
> encore une énigme, pour moi.



Un indice : le coût de production ? 
Un autre indice : le marché ?


----------



## vousti (14 Août 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi c'est toujours pendant mes vacances que je prends des decisions importantes ... et sachant qui ne me conviennent  pas ?
> 
> 
> ps: le poisson est devenu modo ?
> ...



t'es là toi?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> comme s'est bien dit. Légèrement directif, pas trop.
> voilà le ton à adopter avec un posteur à 18000 posts.


n'est ce pas?


----------



## vleroy (14 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> n'est ce pas?



n'est-il pas 

rhoooo le nioube en français celui-là, si tu continues, je vais le signaler


----------



## benkenobi (17 Août 2008)

Comment tient la boule de la Mighty Mouse ??


----------



## CouleurSud (17 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Comment tient la boule de la Mighty Mouse ??



Enfin une vraie question 

A mon sens et d'après mon expérience
Elle tient tellement (à on ne sait quoi) qu'elle ne tourne jamais


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Août 2008)

Comme ça:

Image / Image

Y'en a pleins d'autres ici.


----------



## benkenobi (17 Août 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme ça:
> 
> Image / Image
> 
> Y'en a pleins d'autres ici.



Ça répond pas à ma question...


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Août 2008)

> &#12391;&#12399;&#12289;&#35501;&#32773;&#12398;&#30342;&#12373;&#12414;&#12395;&#12424;&#12426;&#24555;&#36969;&#12391;&#26377;&#29992;&#12394;&#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#25552;&#20379;&#12434;&#30446;&#25351;&#12375;&#12390;&#12362;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12364;&#12289;&#19968;&#37096;&#12398;&#12469;&#12452;&#12488;&#12363;&#12425;&#12398;&#24230;&#37325;&#12394;&#12427;&#22823;&#37327;&#30011;&#20687;&#30452;&#25509;&#12522;&#12531;&#12463;&#12395;&#12424;&#12426;&#12289;&#34920;&#31034;&#12364;&#36933;&#12356;&#12289;&#12388;&#12394;&#12364;&#12426;&#12395;&#12367;&#12356;&#12392;&#12356;&#12387;&#12383;&#12289;&#36890;&#24120;&#12469;&#12540;&#12499;&#12473;&#12398;&#33879;&#12375;&#12356;&#20302;&#19979;&#12434;&#25307;&#12367;&#12395;&#33267;&#12426;&#12289;&#38480;&#12425;&#12428;&#12383;&#12522;&#12477;&#12540;&#12473;&#29872;&#22659;&#19979;&#12391;&#12398;&#23550;&#31574;&#12392;&#12375;&#12390;&#12289;2004&#24180;2&#26376;24&#26085;&#12424;&#12426;&#12289;&#12469;&#12452;&#12488;&#22806;&#12363;&#12425;&#12398;&#35480;&#23566;&#12395;&#12424;&#12427;&#30011;&#20687;&#12398;&#12480;&#12454;&#12531;&#12525;&#12540;&#12489;&#12395;&#21046;&#38480;&#12434;&#35373;&#12369;&#12289;&#36890;&#24120;&#38322;&#35239;&#36895;&#24230;&#12398;&#22238;&#24489;&#12434;&#23455;&#26045;&#12373;&#12379;&#12390;&#12356;&#12383;&#12384;&#12356;&#12390;&#12362;&#12426;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;
> 
> &#20309;&#21330;&#12289;&#20107;&#24773;&#12372;&#36066;&#23519;&#12398;&#12358;&#12360;&#12289;&#12372;


Effectivement... A moi non plus. :rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Ça répond pas à ma question...



Quoi, les photos ne sont pas assez claires?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Août 2008)

Pourquoi Mackie est-il normand ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (17 Août 2008)

Est-ce que ma colocataire a sablé ma bouteille martigneraine pour la finir aussi vite ? :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (18 Août 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Comment tient la boule de la Mighty Mouse ??



C'est pour un nettoyage


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Août 2008)

pourquoi quand on rentre de vacances on trouve 1090 spams?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> pourquoi quand on rentre de vacances on trouve 1090 spams?



1090 ? :affraid: Mézalor  t'as pas reçu les 18000 que je t'avais envoyé ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Est-ce que ma colocataire a sablé ma bouteille martigneraine pour la finir aussi vite ? :mouais:




Quoi ça martigneraine ? :mouais:


----------



## vousti (18 Août 2008)

habitante ou originaire de Martigny en Suisse...........pff quel fainéant t'connais pas google?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Août 2008)

Ah... Moi j'pensais que c'était un alcool, pas une région 
Et j'ai pas trouvé comme alcool sur google


----------



## vousti (18 Août 2008)

ahh

OUi je vois, on a pas les même priorités


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

Suite à un post de P77 qui m'expliquait les pouvoirs des verts dans leur forum respectif, une question* se pose :


Pourquoi tous les verts peuvent vider le mini-chat alors qu'ils ne peuvent, apparement pas, intervenir sur un forum autre que celui qu'ils modèrent ?


*qui peut rester sans réponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Suite à un post de P77 qui m'expliquait les pouvoirs des verts dans leur forum respectif, une question* se pose :
> 
> 
> Pourquoi tous les verts peuvent vider le mini-chat alors qu'ils ne peuvent, apparement pas, intervenir sur un forum autre que celui qu'ils modèrent ?
> ...



Parce que tous les verts sont modos du minichat !


----------



## aCLR (23 Août 2008)

Moins d'un quart d'heure pour avoir une réponse à ma question&#8230;
C'est quasiment du chat.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parce que tous les verts sont modos du minichat !



et aussi des PA, et aussi de Saint Etienne :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> et aussi des PA, et aussi de Saint Etienne :rateau:



Tandis qu'au bar, ce sont les verres qui sont modos


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tandis qu'au bar, ce sont les verres qui sont modos



Ouais, et ils abusent bien trop souvent de leur pouvoir.


----------



## macinside (23 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tandis qu'au bar, ce sont les verres qui sont modos



non tu confond avec le slogan ... A consommer avec LA modération :siffle  :rateau:



WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, et ils abusent bien trop souvent de leur pouvoir.



non de substance illicite


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Août 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ah... Moi j'pensais que c'était un alcool, pas une région
> Et j'ai pas trouvé comme alcool sur google


ouh non, je bois pas d'alcool avant 17h30


----------



## tantoillane (24 Août 2008)

Elle est surement déjà tombée, mais je l'aime bien celle-ci :

Qui a planté au beau milieu de la pelouse le panneau "interdiction de marcher sur la pelouse" ?


----------



## giga64 (24 Août 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Elle est surement déjà tombée, mais je l'aime bien celle-ci :
> 
> Qui a planté au beau milieu de la pelouse le panneau "interdiction de marcher sur la pelouse" ?



Planté avant de semer la pelouse, voyons !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Elle est surement déjà tombée, mais je l'aime bien celle-ci :
> 
> Qui a planté au beau milieu de la pelouse le panneau "interdiction de marcher sur la pelouse" ?





giga64 a dit:


> Planté avant de semer la pelouse, voyons !!!!



Pas du tout, il y a une graine de panneau dans chaque paquet de semence de pelouse !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pas du tout, il y a une graine de panneau dans chaque paquet de semence de pelouse !


ne pas oublier l'autre cas
le service " panneau "  des eaux et forets 
c'est une brigade speciale ( anciens trapezistes de cirque, fumambules ,  paras , GIGN etc) specialement équipée et entrainée  pour le dépot de panneau
soit via cordages  et montages divers ( milieu urbain dense)
ou par hélitreuillage du panneau  et tir au but
( ca c'est reservé aux lanceurs d'elite, des années d'entrainement)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ne pas oublier l'autre cas
> le service " panneau "  des eaux et forets
> c'est une brigade speciale ( anciens trapezistes de cirque, fumambules ,  paras , GIGN etc) specialement équipée et entrainée  pour le dépot de panneau
> soit via cordages  et montages divers ( milieu urbain dense)
> ...



Et t'y a cru, à ça ?  Encore un qui est tombé dans le panneau


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et t'y a cru, à ça ?


mais bien sûr 
voici pourquoi



> Encore un qui est tombé dans le panneau


c'est presque ca
Car pour les operations délicates , je sers de viseur-guide de tir
c'est une operation assez compliquée
depuis l'hélicoptère, 2 paras me tiennent par les pieds  tête en bas, moi équipé  de viseur optique haute précision et de retrofusées, je tiens le panneau piquet en avant
En theorie je suis ensuite laché en piqué puis une fois la cible acquise je lache  le panneau et je dégage grace aux retro fusées

Le problème est que le systeme de guidage des rétrofusées  est sous windows Vista.

Aussi entre deux missions je passe pas mal de temps au Val de Grace...


----------



## tantoillane (24 Août 2008)

@giga64 / @Pascal / @pascalformac 

  

Après avoir posté ma question à une heure du mat, j'ai quand même réfléchi à la réponse,

En fait je pense que c'est encore plus complexe, car tant que le planteur de panneau n'a pas planté son panneau, il peut se déplacer jusqu'au centre de la pelouse, mais c'est ensuite, une fois perché sur le panneau, en essayant de ne pas poser pied à terre, que le planteur de panneau se trouve face au problème de comment revenir.

Et c'est parce qu'il n'est jamais revenu que l'on connait toujours pas la solution.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Août 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> @giga64 / @Pascal / @pascalformac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shhhht , secret defense ( de marcher sur...)

il y a un labo ultra secret qui a developpé un robot bio dégradable  ( avec  composants en terreau aggloméré que même les russes et americains y zont pas)

il va planter le panneau et ensuite se dissout ( et 10 sous c'est pas cher)

résultat , pas de trace


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Août 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Après avoir posté ma question à une heure du mat, j'ai quand même réfléchi à la réponse



Antoine, t'es pas raisonnable : réfléchir à cette heure là ! Tu cherches à te péter un neurone, ou quoi ?


----------



## tantoillane (24 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> shhhht , secret defense ( de marcher sur...)
> 
> il y a un labo ultra secret qui a developpé un robot bio dégradable  ( avec  composants en terreau aggloméré que même les russes et americains y zont pas)
> 
> ...



Le pauvre, depuis 93 il déconne complètement, 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Antoine, t'es pas raisonnable : réfléchir à cette heure là ! Tu cherches à te péter un neurone, ou quoi ?




Je connais les risques, et c'est pour ça que je voulais bien le faire remarquer, car au cas où je grille mes pauv' neurones, au moins ce serait en héros sur des questions universelles et dignes d'un maitre de la pensée.


----------



## asticotboy (25 Août 2008)

tantoillane a dit:


> Elle est surement déjà tombée, mais je l'aime bien celle-ci :
> 
> Qui a planté au beau milieu de la pelouse le panneau "interdiction de marcher sur la pelouse" ?


 

On peut parfois voir aussi des panneaux "pelouse interdite" au beau milieu d'un parc vert ou d'un terrain de foot... si c'est pas un comble...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> On peut parfois voir aussi des panneaux "pelouse interdite" au beau milieu d'un parc vert ou d'un terrain de foot... si c'est pas un comble...


au milieu d'un terrain de foot?

c'est un test d'ophtalmologie


----------



## asticotboy (25 Août 2008)

Pelouse interdite


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Août 2008)

pourquoi parce que ??


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pelouse interdite


ca me rappelle la vieille blague  du panneau d'avertissement grec...
( je ne la raconte pas)


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> pourquoi parce que ??



tres intéréssante question.
Ca pourrait etre un sujet de philosophie.
pourquoi explique t'on les choses par la causalité.
perso, j'ai pas de réponses.


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tres intéréssante question.
> Ca pourrait etre un sujet de philosophie.
> pourquoi explique t'on les choses par la causalité.
> perso, j'ai pas de réponses.



t'es le premier que je vois avec deux discos rouges 

pourquoi? 

_(c'est ma question)_


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2008)

il s'appelle déjà comment l'animateur TV qu'on aime détester ?? ;-)


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> t'es le premier que je vois avec deux discos rouges
> 
> pourquoi?
> 
> _(c'est ma question)_



c'est un jeu entre quelques posteurs d'ici.
t'as meme des gens, je leur ai jamais parlé, ils viennent soit baver sur mon TDB soit ils me filent du rouge, sans commentaires ni rien. Gratuit.
je cherche pas trop à comprendre. ca doit etre ce qu'on apelle de la psychologie de masse.
enfin bon, ca c'est un peu calmé.
heureusement.


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ca doit etre ce qu'on apelle de la psychologie de masse.



tout au plus l'effet "mouton de Panurge" : quite à être bête et méchant, autant s'y mettre à plusieurs ; on se sent moins seul.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> tout au plus l'effet "mouton de Panurge" : quite à être bête et méchant, autant s'y mettre à plusieurs ; on se sent moins seul.



Qu'est ce que t'es fort. T'as parfaitement cerné une partie des membres de ce forum...:sleep:


----------



## da capo (25 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Qu'est ce que t'es fort. T'as parfaitement cerné une partie des membres de ce forum...:sleep:



Et puis alors ? 
c'est ma question


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> tres intéréssante question.
> Ca pourrait etre un sujet de philosophie.
> pourquoi explique t'on les choses par la causalité.
> perso, j'ai pas de réponses.



Ah ça oui 

Mais on n'explique pas toujours les choses par la causalité

Et lorsqu'on les explique de cette manière, il y a plusieurs façons de le faire (par exemple, l'explication aristotélicienne par les 4 causes est très différente de l'explication galiléenne par la seule cause efficiente et mécanique)


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est un jeu entre quelques posteurs d'ici.
> t'as meme des gens, je leur ai jamais parlé, ils viennent soit baver sur mon TDB soit ils me filent du rouge, sans commentaires ni rien. Gratuit.
> je cherche pas trop à comprendre. ca doit etre ce qu'on apelle de la psychologie de masse.
> enfin bon, ca c'est un peu calmé.
> heureusement.



C'est vrai que j'ai été jeté un oeil à ton profil, et que tu sembles avoir plein d'amis, prompts à te laisser des messages. Le problème, on en parle pas assez ici car c'est tabou, c'est l'alcoolisme de certains membres (sans compter que certains se droguent en sus et en cachette). Et là, t'as récupéré la fine fleur...

M'est avis qu'à ta prochaine connerie, une partie de rouge pourrait encore se jouer 
Ne désespère donc pas. Tes nouveaux amis ne te laisseront pas tomber :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Août 2008)

d'autant que t'es encore loin du record de DVDB et de ses quatres points rouges en seulement 60 posts...


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> d'autant que t'es encore loin du record de DVDB et de ses quatres points rouges en seulement 60 posts...



j'ai pas connu, je le regrette déjà


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2008)

on a des points de force disco quand on est en rouge ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> on a des points de force disco quand on est en rouge ?


tu veux tester?


----------



## giga64 (25 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> on a des points de force disco quand on est en rouge ?



Pourvu que personne ne te prenne au mot 



Edit : j'suis pas l'seul a avoir mauvais esprit


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

J'aurais jamais du parler de ça!
résultats, encore plus de coups de boules rouges.
encore un!

25/08/2008 17h54	benkenobi	C'est juste pour faire augmenter tes carrés rouges... 
_-Ce benkénobi, je sais meme pas si je l'ai déja croisé sur un fil..._
Lol quoi!
c'est rempli de petit saligauds ici!

On va pas en faire un fromage, et pour pas etre Hs, ma question ça sera, pourquoi certaines personnes aiment-elles dégrader ce qui est déjà dégradé, qu'elle ne dégraderait pas si c'était pas déja abimé.
A'ton poussé des études sur cet étrange phénomène?


----------



## Rastapopoulos (25 Août 2008)

Dommage que j'ai plus mes 9 points disco pour t'en enlever plus 

Mais le vainqueur si vous faites un concours, c'est Rennesman sous ses différents pseudos, à 2-3 carrés par pseudo, va y'avoir du boulot pour le rattraper 



_
Signé : Un échappé de l'univers de Tintin. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Pourquoi des "gros c**" s'amusent à taguer une collection d'oeuvres dans un centre d'art!!!

Désolé mais franchement, ça me sidère!!

(Je dois évacuer, merci)


----------



## giga64 (25 Août 2008)

Tu dois avoir une force disco négative, non ?

Ce qui fait que, même quand tu boules vert, ça enlève des points au destinataire ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Pourquoi des "gros c**" s'amusent à taguer une collection d'oeuvres dans un centre d'art!!!
> 
> Désolé mais franchement, ça me sidère!!
> 
> (Je dois évacuer, merci)


tu penses à l'affaire Cy Twombly-Lambert et le baiser?
ou d'autres?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu penses à l'affaire Cy Twombly-Lambert et le baiser?
> ou d'autres?



Je pense aux connards anonymes qui ont tagués un travail de collection de plus de 5ans de mon frère il y a de ça 2 jours à peine dans un centre d'art


----------



## WebOliver (25 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je pense aux connards anonymes qui ont tagués un travail de collection de plus de 5ans de mon frère il y a de ça 2 jours à peine dans un centre d'art


 
Il avait qu'à faire une sauvegarde.


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'aurais jamais du parler de ça!
> résultats, encore plus de coups de boules rouges.
> encore un!
> 
> ...



Oui, bien sûr 

Ce n'est pas si étrange

Dans les sociétés dites primitives, étudiées notamment par Levi-Strauss, Margaret Mead, et Ruth Benenict

Il y a aussi des rites d'initiation

Et si tu rates les épreuves

Ben, t'es battu 

Cuit :rose:

Autrement dit, si tu ne t'intègres pas, tu seras désintégré








Rastapopoulos a dit:


> Dommage que j'ai plus mes 9 points disco pour t'en enlever plus
> 
> Mais le vainqueur si vous faites un concours, c'est *Rennesman *sous ses différents pseudos, à 2-3 carrés par pseudo, va y'avoir du boulot pour le rattraper
> 
> ...



Alors là, certes,

C'est le plus fort

Inégalable

Hors-concours

Un athlète qui défiait les codes

Qui défaisait les codes

Un Grand

Un poète de la destruction

Un métaphysicien du vide

Un théoricien du désert, mais en acte
L'homme des cailloux et des chauds climats
Lui qui venait pourtant de l'Ouest humide

Mais nous avons tous du chemin à faire avant de sauter aussi haut que lui


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je pense aux connards anonymes qui ont tagués un travail de collection de plus de 5ans de mon frère il y a de ça 2 jours à peine dans un centre d'art



si c'est juste des tags, faut faire appel à une entreprise spécialisée. Ca doit etre pris en charge par une assurance quelconque j'espère.


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il avait qu'à faire une sauvegarde.



 Qu'est-ce qu'on ne lit pas ici....


@ Antoine59: Il y a plein de cons partout..., et des enfoirés aussi, quand tu mixes, ça donne de sacrés résultats, mais c'est tout de même navrant. Désolé pour ton frère. 

@ estomak: Murdre....

ça m'apprendra à parler de trucs que je ne connais pas.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> si c'est juste des tags, faut faire appel à une entreprise spécialisée. Ca doit etre pris en charge par une assurance quelconque j'espère.



Je peux te dire que de la bombe jaune sur des gravures de Chapman sont assez difficile à restaurer (impossible)
Pour l'assurance, je vais pas rentrer dans les détails mais ça risque d'être tendu (ne pas épiloguer sur ce détail, le sang est déjà assez remonté...)

Et pour les sauvegardes, j'aimerais tant que ça soit si simple 
Merci pour les ptits messages..(Kasarus )


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> @ estomak: Ne cherche plus, et demande toi si, en ayant posté autant de messages pour t'interroger sur le fait que des gens te boulent rouge, tu n'as pas attiré l'attention?
> Et puis, il ne faut pas oublier que, pour certains, les points disco ne servent à rien.



Tu fais dans l'humanitaire ou quoi ?

Ou alors, dans la psychologie de bazar
Mais là, tu as de la concurrence, à moins d'être dans une filière d'excellence


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je peux te dire que de la bombe jaune sur des gravures de Chapman sont assez difficile à restaurer (impossible)
> Pour l'assurance, je vais pas rentrer dans les détails mais ça risque d'être tendu (ne pas épiloguer sur ce détail, le sang est déjà assez remonté...)
> 
> Et pour les sauvegardes, j'aimerais tant que ça soit si simple
> Merci pour les ptits messages..(Kasarus )



ah oui en effet.
sur des gravures ça doit être difficilement rattrapable, désolé. je pensais plus à un mobilier ou objet d'art urbain.


----------



## twinworld (25 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu veux tester?


bah.. si personne sait répondre, si c'est pour la science, je veux bien me sacrifier. ;-)

[Edit :] too late ! on m'a répondu. Vous pouvez ranger vos boules rouges !


----------



## benkenobi (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'aurais jamais du parler de ça!
> résultats, encore plus de coups de boules rouges.
> encore un!
> 
> ...



Si, si on s'est déjà croisés. Mais t'inquiètes on se recroisera...

Le temps de recharger...  

En fait, je t'avais boulé vert en voulant te bouler rouge alors il faut que je te boule trois fois rouge pour rattraper le coup !


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

Tu es du mauvais côté de la force.

Tu es à tribord normalement:

Rapport à l'alcoolisme de certains membres: Je tiens mon verre (vide) à tribord et la bouteille (pleine) à bâbord


Tiens, ces histoires de boules, normalement c'est en Décembre non?


----------



## benkenobi (25 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu es du mauvais côté de la force.
> 
> Tu es à tribord normalement:
> 
> ...



On me dit à l'oreillette que les boules c'est toute l'année...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tiens, ces histoires de boules, normalement c'est en Décembre non?



Chez moi, c'est toute l'année... 

EDIT: Bon, je me suis fait grillé pour la blague foireuse par un sage...avec son jolie laser...


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'aurais jamais du parler de ça!
> résultats, encore plus de coups de boules rouges.
> o)


Tu veux du répit ?


pascalformac a dit:


> tu veux tester?


Je me souviens avoir posé la question des carrés disco dans le thread de la dernière mise à jour de Vbull. Résultat, P77 et Mackie m'ont fait découvrir DVDB. Lorsque je suis arrivé sur le message à bouler rouge (histoire de faire le test de la multiplication des carrés rouges), j'ai vu ce brave gars passer de trois à quatre carrés. Une franche partie de rigolade sur le dos d'un pauvre posteur. 


Edit : défoulez-vous, c'est ma tournée


----------



## kasarus (25 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Chez moi, c'est toute l'année...
> 
> EDIT: Bon, je me suis fait grillé pour la blague foireuse par un sage...avec son jolie laser...





benkenobi a dit:


> On me dit à l'oreillette que les boules c'est toute l'année...



et pour antoine aussi: 


5 minutes pour la blague foireuse... Toujours en forme  à ce que je vois. 

Bon, je suis allé faire un tour sur son profil, je sens que je vais éditer mon message....


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu veux du répit ?
> Une franche partie de rigolade sur le dos d'un pauvre posteur.



je viens de lire ça. ca fout les boules quand même.
Le pauvre. Pour une parole malheureuse, Paf, tout le monde qui lui tombe dessus.
aie aie aie!


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je viens de lire ça. ca fout les boules quand même.
> Le pauvre. Pour une parole malheureuse, Paf, tout le monde qui lui tombe dessus.
> aie aie aie!



C'est plus qu'une parole malheureuse. Pour avoir lu quelqu'uns de ses posts, je dois dire qu'il méritait sa médaille d'argent des disco rouges.


----------



## giga64 (25 Août 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Tu dois avoir une force disco négative, non ?
> 
> Ce qui fait que, même quand tu boules vert, ça enlève des points au destinataire ?



*Pas beaucoup de réponses...*


----------



## aCLR (25 Août 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> *Pas beaucoup de réponses...*



Ça boule gris, donc nul :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (25 Août 2008)

La vrai question, si vous entrez dans ce sujet, c'est pourquoi lui est en positif dans son boulage ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Pourquoi les femmes sont ce qu'elles sont ?












Amoooooooooooook ?!


----------



## Rastapopoulos (25 Août 2008)

Tu veux une leçon de psychologie féminine par le loup ? 






_D-T_


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

T'y vas fort. Psychologie, psychologie, c'est pas dit.


----------



## vleroy (25 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> T'y vas fort. Psychologie, psychologie, c'est pas dit.



Il me semble que t'es encore jeune (moi même...)
Laisse la vie te montrer ce dont elles sont capables


----------



## estomak (25 Août 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pourquoi les femmes sont ce qu'elles sont ?
> :



à quel point de vue?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Laisse la vie te montrer ce dont elles sont capables


oh il sait déjà...

 Khyu te laisse pas impressionner  par les conseils de vleroy
 ( quasi aussi foireux que les miens , hihihi)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

Si on se prend au sérieux, ça marche pas.


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh il sait déjà...
> 
> Khyu te laisse pas impressionner  par les conseils de vleroy
> ( quasi aussi foireux que les miens , hihihi)





Khyu a dit:


> Si on se prend au sérieux, ça marche pas.



bon j'aurai essayé


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Août 2008)

Rastapopoulos a dit:


> _D-T_



-C ?


----------



## fredintosh (26 Août 2008)

Question : qu'est-ce qu'il a bien pu faire, ce Dark Tintin, pour ne plus avoir accès à son pseudo ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

Suffit d'écouter de la musique de merde.


----------



## twinworld (26 Août 2008)

je viens de voir le teaser pour la prochaine émission de la Carte aux Trésors sur France 3. Pas très bon bilan écologique, non ? Peut-on continuer à produire des émissions comme ça juste pour divertir ?


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> je viens de voir le teaser pour la prochaine émission de la Carte aux Trésors sur France 3. Pas très bon bilan écologique, non ? Peut-on continuer à produire des émissions comme ça juste pour divertir ?



je passe mon tour 

_(quoi??? j'avais un joker)_


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

POurquoi vleroy hisse et des binets?


----------



## twinworld (26 Août 2008)

dans ta manche, ça compte pas !!


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> POurquoi vleroy hisse et des binets?



hisse et fait des minettes surtout


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

c'est pas plutot
_  glisse et gros minet?_
ou
_ gifle et robinets?_
( vleroy est le plombier de pas mal de fils reseau quand même, et parfois il recadre sec )

ou alors
_ Gif et débiné?_

les possibilités sont infinies


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> hisse et fait des minettes surtout



J'ai comme des envies de justice (enfin de balance plutôt... )


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est pas plutot
> _  glisse et gros minet?_
> ou
> _ gifle et robinets?_
> ...



Mais qu'est ce Pascalformac prend pour être comme ça?


----------



## twinworld (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est pas plutot
> _  glisse et gros minet?_
> ou
> _ gifle et robinets?_
> ...


oui... Des Chiffres et des Lettres, voilà une émission avec un bilan écologique sympa ! ;-)


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

ya pharmacos qui l'a payé en pilules d'un service rendu...


Edit: Ben, en tout cas, le télé-achat a aussi un bon bilan escrologique.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais qu'est ce Pascalformac prend pour être comme ça?


déjà expliqué sur quelques fils
RIEN

c'est naturel 

( ma famille ne s'en remet toujours pas )


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2008)

Poil au...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2008)

tirhum (ici et un peu partout dans les topics du bar) a dit:


> Poil au...



Ça y est, il nous refait une crise de pilomanie aigüe. Saloperie de pollution !


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2008)

Poil au croupion...


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( vleroy est le plombier de pas mal de fils reseau quand même, et parfois il recadre sec )



légende tout ça 



kasarus a dit:


> J'ai comme des envies de justice (enfin de balance plutôt... )



18 mois en moyenne 
Et encore si t'as pensé à prendre le ticket à l'entrée, sinon, comme à la sécu, retour à l'accueil


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> légende tout ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oué, le ticket, tu vas voir...: Modérateur?

Retour à la case départ GARANTI


----------



## vleroy (26 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Oué, le ticket, tu vas voir...: Modérateur?
> 
> Retour à la case départ GARANTI



j'ai un peu du mal à te suivre, mais bon, on peut continuer en mp


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> j'ai un peu du mal à te suivre, mais bon, on peut continuer en mp



.... Pas besoin de mp... c'est juste une "blague" (un bien grand mot) pourrite sur le ticket modérateur (vu que tu avais parlé sécu... :love 

partir sur du second degré à d'autres que moi 
Je m'essaye à l'absence de smileys dans les messages... ya des ratés.


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Je m'essaye à l'absence de smileys dans les messages... ya des ratés.



N'est pas Pascalformac qui veut !  Il maîtrise relativement bien même s'il lui arrive de perdre quelques nioubs en route.    Rien de grave en somme


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> .
> Je m'essaye à l'absence de smileys dans les messages... ya des ratés.



La sobriété (ou plutôt tempérance) n'est donnée qu'au terme d'un parcours ascétique, de ces pratiques de soi des Sages anciens qui savaient que les énigmes du moi n'étaient que des pièges à touristes


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La sobriété (ou plutôt tempérance) n'est donnée qu'au terme d'un parcours ascétique, de ces pratiques de soi des Sages anciens qui savaient que* les énigmes du moi* n'étaient que des pièges à touristes



Alors ceci est un véritable coup bas, surtout à six (anachronisme... diabolique, c'est le mot) jours de la reprise...


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Alors ceci est un véritable coup bas, surtout à six (anachronisme... diabolique, c'est le mot) jours de la reprise...



Du tout, c'est pour t'aider à trouver le fil d'Ariane dans le labyrinthe des affects poisseux de l'identité


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Du tout, c'est pour t'aider à trouver le fil d'Ariane dans le labyrinthe des affects poisseux de l'identité



louable intention, surtout vu ma prof... le fil d'Ariane est bienvenu (en d'autres temps, Ariane aussi... )


----------



## pascalformac (26 Août 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> louable intention, surtout vu ma prof... le fil d'Ariane est bienvenu (en d'autres temps, Ariane aussi... )


qu'est ce qu'elle a ta prof? Des poils aux jambes?
c'est une fouineuse?
( une détecteuse de vase comme disait C à propos ....)



> Alors ceci est un véritable coup bas, surtout à six (anachronisme... diabolique, c'est le mot) jours de la reprise...


t'es  à six jours? Prêt?
Faire un bilan avant de refoncer
( dit le six bilan)

( inside joke  capilotractée grave)


----------



## kasarus (26 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> qu'est ce qu'elle a ta prof? Des poils aux jambes?
> c'est une fouineuse?
> ( une détecteuse de vase comme disait C à propos ....)
> 
> ...



oui, je suis assis, jour prévu, devant le bilan, au sixième rang.


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (26 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pour un nettoyage



Ca, ça réponds ENFIN à la question et en plus ça explique comment la démonter pour nettoyage. Merci merci


----------



## tirhum (26 Août 2008)

Poil au...






=>[]


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Ca, ça réponds ENFIN à la question et en plus ça explique comment la démonter pour nettoyage. Merci merci





tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Poil à la souris*&#8230; hihihi** 




*Ravi de voir que cette méthode de grand nettoyage de printemps, été, automne, hiver, printemps puisse être utile 
**copyright pascalformac ​


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi les parisiens et les français en tout genre veulent toujours dire quel l'Auvergne et Clermont en particulier c'est pourri ?

Comprends pas.


----------



## asticotboy (1 Septembre 2008)

Sûrement parcequ'ils ne connaissent pas ce trou perdu...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

Attends, un gros point au milieu de la France...


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

il y a mieux comme argument:

Par exemple,

"Un gros poing au milieu de la frange..."


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

... Oh, puis m*rde. Je suis né en Normandie !


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pourquoi les parisiens et les français en tout genre veulent toujours dire quel l'Auvergne et Clermont en particulier c'est pourri ?
> 
> Comprends pas.



Je sais pas ou tu as entendu ça...:mouais:
c'est une tres jolie ville clermont et l'auvergne est une région magnifique.


----------



## asticotboy (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Attends, un gros point au milieu de la France...


 
d'interrogation...


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je sais pas ou tu as entendu ça...:mouais:
> c'est une tres jolie ville clermont et l'auvergne est une région magnifique.



...wééé c vrai !!!!! ya des routes viroleuses avec du grip à mort ? ....p'tain c' vachement beau ...(quand il pleut pas ) :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ... Oh, puis m*rde. Je suis né en Normandie !



Personne n'est parfait


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je sais pas ou tu as entendu ça...:mouais:
> c'est une tres jolie ville clermont et l'auvergne est une région magnifique.


J'y habite.


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> ... Oh, puis m*rde. Je suis né en Normandie !



wééé c beau la normandie ...et puis ya plein de plages sablonneuses ...et c'est beau (quand il pleut pas) :love:


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> wééé c beau la normandie ...et puis ya plein de plages sablonneuses ...et c'est beau (quand il pleut pas) :love:



y a aussi des coins sans flotte et sans plage ravitaillés par les corbeaux 
je sais j'y vis 

par contre, on a une belle campagne pleine de chevaux


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

On avait eu 52 jours consécutifs de pluie...  Mais ça vaut évidemment le détour... Surtout les falaises entre la Hague et Cherbourg.


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

moi j'aime bien la pluie, je trouve ça romantique.


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> moi j'aime bien la pluie, je trouve ça romantique.



parfait, tu porteras le pébroque, et moi je serai dessous à l'abri

vendu


----------



## WebOliver (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pourquoi les parisiens et les français en tout genre veulent toujours dire quel l'Auvergne et Clermont en particulier c'est pour



Heu... parce que c'est vrai non?  

La bise à Finn si tu lis... :love:​


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> parfait, tu porteras le pébroque, et moi je serai dessous à l'abri
> 
> vendu



Je ne vois dans quelles circonstances nous pourrions être amenés à cheminer ensemble.

-Plus sérieusement!je trouve ça mesquin de cheminer avec un parapluie. C'est méprisant pour le ciel. C'est très beau la pluie, ça redessine une ville, un paysage avec le pinceau de l'éphémère. Il faut savoir goûter le spectacle que nous offre la nature.


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2008)

Défense de critiquer un plateau de fromage !


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Ah bah ça dépend quel fromage...

Il y en a des bons, des pas bons, des qui pues du cul, d'autres pas...
Alors franchement, on peut parfis critiquer un plateau de fromage...

PS: la pluie c'est beau, ça oui, mais en ville elle est dégueulasse, sisi, j'ai déjà goûté, bon, pas par terre, mais celle qui ruisselle sur les capuches...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Défense de critiquer un plateau de fromage !


oh la vache ( pardon mille vaches)
un giscardien !
:rateau:


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ah bah ça dépend quel fromage...
> 
> Il y en a des bons, des pas bons, des qui pues du cul, d'autres pas...
> Alors franchement, on peut parfis critiquer un plateau de fromage...
> ...



Mais elle te laisse le ciel propre et après tu peux respirer un petit peu.


----------



## Macuserman (1 Septembre 2008)

Ah là ouai, c'est bien la pluie, mais qu'est-ce que ça mouille quand même!

Et puis si jamais quelqu'un a déjà essayé, ya des trésors aux pieds des arc-en-ciel ??


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh la vache ( pardon mille vaches)
> un giscardien !
> :rateau:


pas compris quoi qu'tas voulu dire!
pourquoi mille vache?


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2008)

plateau... de...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Mais elle te laisse le ciel propre et après tu peux respirer un petit peu.


légende

si la region est polluée , pluie ou pas pluie elle reste polluée
la pluie fait temporairement "tomber au sol" certaines pollutions, simple deplacement

faites le test
 pendre un linge blanc  à secher dehors
dans une région polluée
dans une région "propre"
comparez


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> plateau... des...



mille plateau?
le bouquin de Filozophie?
ah d'accord!
c'était un jeu de mot de philosophe! faut s'accrocher!
:love:


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2008)

Plateau de Millevaches !...

Mille bordels !....


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> légende
> 
> si la region est polluée , pluie ou pas pluie elle reste polluée
> la pluie fait temporairement "tomber au sol" certaines pollutions, simple deplacement
> ...



donc la pluie lave le ciel!..nettoie la vitre qui donne sur les étoiles!


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pas compris quoi qu'tas voulu dire!
> pourquoi mille vache?


ben tant pis 
l'humour ca ne s'explique pas

cherche


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh la vache ( pardon mille vaches)
> un giscardien !
> :rateau:



D'habitude tu me fais rire, mais la, pas du tout 

Je ne suis pas encore mort


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> dans une région "propre"



Ça existe encore, ça ? je pensais que les dernières avaient disparu à la fin du siècle dernier ? 

 (quoi que :mouais


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> D'habitude tu me fais rire, mais la, pas du tout
> 
> Je ne suis pas encore mort


giscardien ET aucune auto derision?
tu cumules?


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> légende
> 
> si la region est polluée , pluie ou pas pluie elle reste polluée
> la pluie fait temporairement "tomber au sol" certaines pollutions, simple deplacement
> ...



Oui... n'empêche que les grosses particules sont plaquées quelque temps au sol...

Puis, même si ce n'est pas vrai, l'air est plus frais, un vent de nouveau...
Enfin, tu ne vas pas me dire que avant la pluie en ville, c'est pareil qu'après... 
Et je crois que les jours où il pleut, on ne voit plus le brouillard marron au dessus des villes

Puis, la pluie sur le visage est ce qu'il y a de mieux, avec les cheveux trempés, de nuit...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> je trouve ça mesquin de cheminer avec un parapluie. C'est méprisant pour le ciel. C'est très beau la pluie, ça redessine une ville, un paysage avec le pinceau de l'éphémère. Il faut savoir goûter le spectacle que nous offre la nature.



Fous-toi à poil!

Avec tes fringues, tu méprises le vent qui te redessine les poils sur la peau, tu méprises l'éventuel soleil qui jouerais bien au coloriste avec, tu méprise la nature dont les manifestations feraient sinon de ton corps le théâtre vivant où se joue le spectacle sans cesse renouvelé de l'apparence humaine.

Allez, hop!
Un peu d'humilité, beaucoup de nudité!


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> les
> 
> Puis, la pluie sur le visage est ce qu'il y a de mieux, avec les cheveux trempés, de nuit...



c'est beau comme du joe dassin ca!
[YOUTUBE]
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QucojDPQbbw&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QucojDPQbbw&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Fous-toi à poil!
> Un peu d'humilité, beaucoup de nudité!



Dans pas mal de cas, l'humilité vient avec la nudité...


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> mille plateau?
> le bouquin de Filozophie?
> ah d'accord!
> c'était un jeu de mot de philosophe! faut s'accrocher!
> :love:



Pourquoi tu écris "Filo*z*ophie" ?
C'est parce que c'est Deleu*z*e qui l'a écrit ?


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Non, il zozote.


Et puis, le coup du crooner moustachu, je dois le prendre comment?


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Non, il zozote.
> 
> 
> Et puis, le coup du crooner moustachu, je dois le prendre comment?



Peut-être qu'il veut dire que tu ressembles à une aquarelle de Marie Laurencin


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Fous-toi à poil!
> 
> Avec tes fringues, tu méprises le vent qui te redessine les poils sur la peau, tu méprises l'éventuel soleil qui jouerais bien au coloriste avec, tu méprise la nature dont les manifestations feraient sinon de ton corps le théâtre vivant où se joue le spectacle sans cesse renouvelé de l'apparence humaine.
> 
> ...



Faut penser à la notion du sublime, en peinture, en littérature (romantique surtout).
Le sublime. Par définition, Ce qui te sublime.
Le vent dans la ville, le courant d'air, ça n'est pas sublime, mais une tornade, un typhon si. Le soleil d'été, ça n'est pas sublime, mais une éruption solaire si. un jet d'eau dans un jardin, ça n'est pas sublime, mais la pluie qui tombe a torrent sur une ville, si.
C'est à ça que je songeais , dans l'iconographie 'romantique' , en disant que je trouve la pluie 'romantique'.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Le vent dans la ville, le courant d'air, ça n'est pas sublime,



Tout dépend de ce qu'il fait frémir, agite ou soulève.
Non ?



Sinon, t'es un pote à Barbelivien ?


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Faut penser à la notion du sublime, en peinture, en littérature (romantique surtout).
> Le sublime. Par définition, Ce qui te sublime.
> Le vent dans la ville, le courant d'air, ça n'est pas sublime, mais une tornade, un typhon si. Le soleil d'été, ça n'est pas sublime, mais une éruption solaire si. un jet d'eau dans un jardin, ça n'est pas sublime, mais la pluie qui tombe a torrent sur une ville, si.
> C'est à ça que je songeais.



La notion du sublime...


ah, c'est sûr que, tout de suite, c'est mieux là, voire sublime.

un courant d'air, pas sublime? un rayon de soleil d'été, pas sublime? Trouve un contexte, et tu verras.
le chant des arbres quand la forêt est parcourue d'un timide frisson (le courant d'air...)


Tu oublies l'art de sublimer les choses, ou de voir le sublime. Tout de même mieux de sublimer quelque chose, puisqu'en passant tu te sublimes et, selon ta définition, c'est donc du sublime.

Essayes-tu de prouver quelque chose?

Il n'y a rien à prouver.


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tout dépend de ce qu'il fait frémir, agite ou soulève.
> Non ?
> 
> 
> ...



-Non, de michael Vendetta.


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> -Non, de michael Vendetta.



*Mais, tout s'explique....*


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> La notion du sublime...
> 
> 
> ah, c'est sûr que, tout de suite, c'est mieux là, voire sublime.
> ...



non, je parlais du sublime en tant que romantique, c'est à dire le sublime kantien.
mais bref, passons.


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Ah... le sublime dynamique...

Pffff.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Faut penser à la notion du sublime, en peinture, en littérature (romantique surtout).
> Le sublime. Par définition, Ce qui te sublime.
> Le vent dans la ville, le courant d'air, ça n'est pas sublime, mais une tornade, un typhon si. Le soleil d'été, ça n'est pas sublime, mais une éruption solaire si. un jet d'eau dans un jardin, ça n'est pas sublime, mais la pluie qui tombe a torrent sur une ville, si.
> C'est à ça que je songeais , dans l'iconographie 'romantique' , en disant que je trouve la pluie 'romantique'.



Eh ben, tu es passé de Deleuze à Kant à l'allure du concept censé être "la pensée opérant à vitesse infinie"


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Et tout ça parce que Kant a dit Truc, alors le reste ne sert à rien?
> 
> Argument d'autorité, toussa?....



si tu regardes l'iconogaphie romantique, le sublime, c'est toujours quelque chose de grandiose, le plus souvent un homme en tout petit qui contemple le grandiose de la nature, de l'infini, que kant distingue du beau, pour faire simple.
Mais bref.
On est légèrement hs Là.
la question de départ, c'était l'auvergne je crois.

pour être concis, j'aime la pluie en Auvergne, car je trouve ça sublime.
Je vois pas là matière à polémique.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Dans pas mal de cas, l'humilité vient avec la nudité...


et parfois l'humidité aussi



kasarus a dit:


> * le chant des arbres* quand la forêt est parcourue d'un timide frisson (le courant d'air...


le chant des arbres...il delire... une certaine fievre romantique sans doute
( à la rigueur le bruissement du vent dans les feuiiles...)


> La notion du sublime...
> .... Trouve un contexte, et tu verras


Ah tiens...
le sublime étant contextuel , tout peut être sublime  , y compris un même phénomene mais percu differemment

prenons un exemple au hasard
 une glace  du meiilleur glacier de la ville ( préparation de grande qualité incontestée ) peut ne pas etre sublime du tout si le contexte ne s'y prête pas
alors qu'une banale glace industrielle premier prix peut, si le contexte s'y prête, devenir un truc sublime ( ou le moment associé )


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et parfois l'humidité aussi
> 
> le chant des arbres...il delire... une certaine fievre romantique sans doute
> ( à la rigueur le bruissement du vent dans les feuiiles...)
> ...




Kant se souvient certainement de cet essai dans la Critique du jugement (1790) où lon trouve une analyse plus organique et plus profonde du sublime défini comme « ce qui est absolument grand », cest à dire dune grandeur qui ne supporte aucune comparaison. Pour le philosophe, ces choses terribles contemplées en toute sécurité sont sublimes car elles grandissent l'énergie de l'âme. Ces manifestations climatiques confrontent l'homme à la nature et cétéra...
bref . Un écrit que se réapproprieront les romantiques.
mais c'est une autre histoire.
On est légerement Hs là.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Kant se souvient certainement de cet essai dans la Critique du jugement (1790) où lon trouve une analyse plus organique et plus profonde du sublime défini comme « ce qui est absolument grand », cest à dire dune grandeur qui ne supporte aucune comparaison. Pour le philosophe, ces choses terribles contemplées en toute sécurité sont sublimes car elles grandissent l'énergie de l'âme. Ces manifestations climatiques confrontent l'homme à la nature et cétéra...
> bref . Un écrit que se réapproprieront les romantiques.
> mais c'est une autre histoire.
> *On est légerement Hs là*.



Non 

Pendant qu'on y est, on pourrait aussi parler du génie


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Eh ben, tu es passé de Deleuze à Kant à l'allure du concept censé être "la pensée opérant à vitesse infinie"



Attention, tu ne sais pas à qui tu parles... Il connaît son Kant sur le bout du doigt (sauf que Kant distingue deux sublimes: le mathématique et le dynamique (dont l'un se rapproche du beau (et réduit l'homme dans sa dimension imaginaire) et l'autre se rapproche de tout ce qui est hors du commun (et réduit l'homme dans sa dimension physique) 


estomak a dit:


> si tu regardes l'iconogaphie romantique, le sublime, c'est toujours quelque chose de grandiose, le plus souvent un homme en tout petit qui contemple le grandiose de la nature, de l'infini, que kant distingue du beau, *pour faire simple*.
> Mais bref.
> On est légèrement hs Là.
> la question de départ, c'était l'auvergne je crois.
> ...



Je ne pense pas que j'ai vraiment besoin de, pour faire simple... (désolé de le prendre comme ça)


pascalformac a dit:


> et parfois l'humidité aussi
> 
> le chant des arbres...il delire... une certaine fievre romantique sans doute
> ( à la rigueur le bruissement du vent dans les feuiiles...)
> ...


Tu étais d'accord avec moi, ou tu t'opposes? (j'ai du mal à voir, vu que l'exemple que tu as pris fait plutôt pencher la balance de mon côté... glace du meilleur glacier mangée dans le métro... glace premier prix un soir d'été aux caraïbes en compagnie de ta douce, les pieds dans le sable)


CouleurSud a dit:


> Non
> 
> Pendant qu'on y est, on pourrait aussi parler du génie


 
....  Pensée allant à une vitesse proche de l'infini.. (et hop le génie, c'est fait... )

On discute relativité restreinte maintenant?


----------



## tirhum (1 Septembre 2008)

Et ta s&#339;ur ?!...


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Elle est morte en voulant tester la notion de dualité onde-corpuscule sur elle-même.

Elle a essayé de passer en même temps des deux côtés d'une voiture, et SBLAM...

Mais, on a respecté sa mémoire, on a fait un mémoire sur la résistance des matériaux.


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Attention, tu ne sais pas à qui tu parles... Il connaît son Kant sur le bout du doigt (sauf que Kant distingue deux sublimes: le mathématique et le dynamique (dont l'un se rapproche du beau (et réduit l'homme dans sa dimension imaginaire) et l'autre se rapproche de tout ce qui est hors du commun (et réduit l'homme dans sa dimension physique)



Tu confondrais pas Kant et schopenhauer, par hasard?
Et je vois pas pourquoi tu dis 'sauf que'. Ca ne contredit en rien ce que j'ai dit précédemment sur le sublime.
après, je suis pas là pour faire une thèse moi. Je dis juste que la pluie je trouve ça sublime et romantique.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Elle est morte en voulant tester la notion de dualité onde-corpuscule sur elle-même.
> 
> Elle a essayé de passer en même temps des deux côtés d'une voiture, et SBLAM...
> 
> Mais, on a respecté sa mémoire, on a fait un mémoire sur la résistance des matériaux.



Tu aurais du la prévenir qu'à de très rares exceptions près, la théorie des quantas ne se vérifie qu'à l'échelle sub-atomique, et qu'à la notre, c'est encore la relativité générale qui décrit le mieux les phénomènes, et qu'en faisant ça, elle ne pouvais vérifier que le fameux E = MV^2/2


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu confondrais pas Kant et schopenhauer, par hasard?



Ah?

Peut-être...

Mais bon... c'est quand même mieux de faire la différence...
parce que quelque chose de laid peut être sublime aussi (fascination...)


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu aurais du la prévenir qu'à de très rares exceptions près, la théorie des quantas ne se vérifie qu'à l'échelle sub-atomique, et qu'à la notre, c'est encore la relativité générale qui décrit le mieux les phénomènes, et qu'en faisant ça, elle ne pouvais vérifier que le fameux E = MV^2/2



En fait, il y a des chercheurs qui ont réussi à faire ce tour de force pour une molécule de footballérene (enfin un truc comme ça, tout rond comme un ballon de football, mais impulsé au laser...) et elle s'était dit qu'en sortant très vite d'une serre, elle allait réussir à être partout à la fois comme l'onde... 
Ben, j'ai envie de dire que, d'une certaine manière, elle a réussi.


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et ta sur ?!...



pourquoi ma soeur?
c'est une question que je me suis souvent posé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> En fait, il y a des chercheurs qui ont réussi à faire ce tour de force pour une molécule de footballérene (enfin un truc comme ça, tout rond comme un ballon de football, mais impulsé au laser...)



Vi, un "super diamant", c'est du carbone, mais bon, ne raye pas le diamant (ordinaire) qui veut


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pourquoi les parisiens et les français en tout genre veulent toujours dire quel l'Auvergne et Clermont en particulier c'est pourri ?
> 
> Comprends pas.



En même temps, c'est vrai qu'à Clermont, ya le Gormen's...  Ça aide pas...


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pourquoi les parisiens et les français en tout genre veulent toujours dire quel l'Auvergne et Clermont en particulier c'est pourri ?
> 
> Comprends pas.



La densité de béton au mètre carré

Et tant qu'ils croient cela, vous êtes tranquille.

C'est un beau _pays_*




*moins que la Bretagne, il n'y a pas la mer et sa ligne d'horizon


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> La densité de béton au mètre carré
> 
> Et tant qu'ils croient cela, vous êtes tranquille.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'un jumelage Clermont/Ajaccio avec exportation de touristes en short/chaussettes blanches dans chaussures ouvertes ça pourrait sans doute arranger les Corses


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> La densité de béton au mètre carré
> 
> Et tant qu'ils croient cela, vous êtes tranquille.
> 
> ...



oui enfin sans critiquer cette douce partie de la France, c'est quand même pas nous qui avons choisi clermont pour en faire le hub aérien des lignes intérieures... Tout est dit. On passe à clermont pour aller ailleurs 

pour la bretagne, je suis d'accord avec toi :love:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

Aïe Aïe que dire, c'est vrai que Clermont voit à quelques kilomètres le croisement de pas mal d'autoroutes... Mais pour les touristes corses, ils peuvent les garder.


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Mais pour les touristes corses, ils peuvent les garder.



oulala, injure 
(bon onc patoch est en repos dans le maquis, prendrait des nouvelles du sonnyboy...)
Mais sois prudent à l'avenir, la montagne n'est pas assez haute par chez toi pour te protéger des représailles


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

Si si j'irais dans le cratère. En espèrant que le PDD se réveillera pas à ce moment là (ça vaut pas les corses en furie).


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Non
> 
> Pendant qu'on y est, on pourrait aussi parler du génie


oui mais sans bouillir 
( pardon sans s'énerver)

( je sors )

mais pas avant avoir remarqué une sorte de montée de niveau dans les interventions estomakiennes
quelques grands ecarts interessants
( Mais Kant est il au fond?  il se choppe une Hauer pour faire blingbling?)

( oui j'ai osé)


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *moins que la Bretagne, il n'y a pas la mer et sa ligne d'horizon



Oui, mais les fromages bretons, c'est pas top





C'est un breton qui vous le dit, donc tout à fait objectif, vous en conviendrez. Et ceci explique  cela 

A ce sujet, pourquoi ne pas créer un fil 'A moi Auvergne (voici l'ennemi)*' pour continuer cette intéressante discussion ? 
(ce qui nous ramène au sujet 'les questions que l'ont s'est posées un jour')



* Mot fameux injustement attribué au chevalier d'Assas, en fait du au sergent Dubois. Mais on ne prête qu'aux riches, et aux gradés en l'occurrence


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais pas avant avoir remarqué une sorte de montée de niveau dans les interventions estomakiennes
> quelques grands ecarts interessants
> ( Mais Kant est il au fond?  il se choppe une Hauer pour faire blingbling?)
> 
> ( oui j'ai osé)



J'ai remarqué la même chose
Même si je ne partage pas son interprétation nietzschenne de la fin du sublime chez Kant (le sublime conçu en termes d'énergie de l'âme)

Mais, bon, par ailleurs, Kant a reconstruit le noyau du moi que Hume avait désintégré
Donc, je suis comme toi, je m'interroge
Qui a réveillé estomak de son sommeil dogmatique ?
Pour quel moi ?
Et pourquoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pour quel moi ?
> Et pourquoi ?


et pour qui?
hein? Pour qui donc?
( tout ca pour une bande de freluquets geeks?)


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pour qui?
> hein? Pour qui donc?
> ( tout ca pour une bande de freluquets geeks?)



Tu sais, il y a des jours où je relis Spinoza
La _fluctuatio anim_i et tout ça
Les affects sans suite repérable
Leur mouvement erratique
Leur objet incertain
Les cibles du désir jamais atteintes

Les archers qui ne savent pas où ils doivent tirer
(m****, ça c'est les Stoïciens, mais ça veut dire la même chose)


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pourquoi ma soeur?
> c'est une question que je me suis souvent posé.



Parce que ça rime avec beurre.

_-Et ta sur?!
-Elle bat l'beurre! _

Plus sérieusement:



> 1859 Formule abrégée de : et ta soeur, est-elle malade qui signifie : et ta maîtresse, comment va-t-elle ? ; se lance à Paris à propos de tout et les trois quarts de ceux qui la formulent ne se doutent pas de ce qu'elle signifie (LAR cité par GIR) / Refrain d'une chanson de café-concert (GR) /
> -Via-


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu sais, il y a des jours où je relis Spinoza
> La _fluctuatio anim_i et tout ça
> Les affects sans suite repérable
> Leur mouvement erratique
> ...



Très bonne lecture spinoza! Les passions tristes, tout ça...
"Les hommes ne se croient libres que parce qu'il ignorent les causes qui les déterminent"
Hume, Kant, spinoza!
on peut savoir ce que tu fais dans la vie?
T'es quelqu'un qui m'es tout à fait sympatique en tout cas.


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Très bonne lecture spinoza! Les passions tristes, tout ça...
> "Les hommes ne se croient libres que parce qu'il ignorent les causes qui les déterminent"
> Hume, Kant, spinoza!
> on peut savoir ce que tu fais dans la vie?
> T'es quelqu'un qui m'es tout à fait sympatique en tout cas.



Dans *quelle* vie ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans *quelle* vie ?



Peu importe. Cela dit, depuis que tu adoptes une attitude plus féline avec une patte sur Kant, une sur Freud, une sur Deleuze, une sur Spinoza et la queue négligemment posée sur Lacan ; tu frises le sublime


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> T
> Les affects sans suite repérable
> Leur mouvement erratique
> Leur objet incertain
> Les cibles du désir jamais atteintes


Ah les sensibles sans cibles , un certain désir incertain à tirer ( à l'arc cupidonesque , hein) sur tout ce qui fait écho



estomak a dit:


> on peut savoir ce que tu fais dans la vie?
> T'es quelqu'un qui m'es tout à fait sympatique en tout cas.


tiens qu'est ce que je disais....


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans *quelle* vie ?



OK. Tout de suite t'emballes sur la métaphysique.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

1- Question qui a rythmée l'enfance de ma grand-mère. Merci pour elle. Qu'est ce qui a d'abord existé : le sucre en poudre qui a donné le sucre en morceau ou le sucre en morceau qui a donné le sucre en poudre.

2- Comme tout le monde le sait, chaque chose de ce bas monde est constituée d'atomes, donc la colle est constituée d'atomes... qui sont eux mêmes collés entre eux avec de la colle... qui est constituée d'atomes... 

Bon courage et merci pour vos éclaircissements...


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> OK. Tout de suite t'emballes sur la métaphysique.


et je vous l'emballe ou c'est pour tout de suite?
( en mode mets ta physique où j'ai ma physique)

ca devient _tournez manège_ ce fil


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui mais sans bouillir
> ( pardon sans s'énerver)
> 
> ( je sors )
> ...



Notons aussi une certaine propension à laisser entendre qu'il est le seul à comprendre, et que ce sont des sphères nébuleuses peu accessibles.
Ah, sublime ce pascalformac... 



CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai remarqué la même chose
> Même si je ne partage pas son interprétation nietzschenne de la fin du sublime chez Kant (le sublime conçu en termes d'énergie de l'âme)


 On pourrait dire manichéenne aussi?


CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais, bon, par ailleurs, Kant a reconstruit le noyau du moi que Hume avait désintégré
> Donc, je suis comme toi, je m'interroge
> Qui a réveillé estomak de son sommeil dogmatique ?
> Pour quel moi ?
> Et pourquoi ?




Merci pour ce fil (d'Ariane...) 
(Hume est-il une lecture correcte dans le cadre de mon programme? (si oui, quel bouquin?) )


----------



## estomak (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> 1- Question qui a rythmée l'enfance de ma grand-mère. Merci pour elle. Qu'est ce qui a d'abord existé : le sucre en poudre qui a donné le sucre en morceau ou le sucre en morceau qui a donné le sucre en poudre.
> 
> 2- Comme tout le monde le sait, chaque chose de ce bas monde est constituée d'atomes, donc la colle est constituée d'atomes... qui sont eux mêmes collés entre eux avec de la colle... qui est constituée d'atomes...
> 
> Bon courage et merci pour vos éclaircissements...




par ordre de constitution de la matière, je dirais d'abord le sucre en poudre!
mais y'a sûrement un piège.


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2008)

Le sucre a d'abord été utilisé en jus, puis en cristaux. Gros, petits, mais agglomérés. Donc d'abord le sucre "en morceau".

Quant au reste...


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Quant au reste...



bah oui, alors tes vacances?


----------



## Flash Gordon (1 Septembre 2008)

[NOOB] Pour revenir au vif du sujet, je me suis posé plusieurs questions assez frustrantes : 

Si la terre s'est formée par le "big bang", qui serait en fait une sorte d'explosion, d'où il sort ce big bang ? Et l'espace d'où il sort ? Et pourquoi y'a pas de fin a l'espace  ? [/NOOB]


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bah oui, alors tes vacances?



C'tait cool. J'ai sniffé des atomes d'iode. Mais pas de colle.


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> [NOOB] bla bla bla je fayote
> 
> Et l'espace d'où il sort ? *Et pourquoi y'a pas de fin a l'espace*  ? [/NOOB]




c'est une question de choix au départ 

maintenant que la saga starwars est presqu'achevée, on va pas dire que l'espace est fini. Ca n'aurait pas de sens 

puis je te dis pas le nombre de mathématiciens et de physiciens (au rang desquels notre très cher Pascal77) qui seraient obligés de revoir tous leurs postulats... Le chaos de nouveau 

L'espace est infini car ça arrange trop de monde 

_(quoi?)_


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> Et pourquoi y'a pas de fin a l'espace  ?



Parce qu'il y a pas de début non plus. 

(ça marche aussi dans l'autre sens)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Flash Gordon a dit:


> [NOOB]t l'espace d'où il sort ?


 Des cartons de chez Renault
d'où


> Et pourquoi y'a pas de fin a l'espace  ?


si si t'inquiete pas , y a une fin 
Quand l'essence sera épuisée Renault arrêtera la production de cette ode à la famille nombreuse


----------



## vleroy (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> si si t'inquiete pas , y a une fin
> Quand l'essence sera épuisée Renault arrêtera la production de cette ode à la famille nombreuse



ce n'est pas une ode à la famille nombreuse
C'est une réponse de renault à la souffrance masculine devant chaque départ en vacances, avant de charger les effets de Madame


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ce n'est pas une ode à la famille nombreuse
> C'est une réponse de renault à la souffrance masculine devant chaque départ en vacances, avant de charger les effets de Madame


l'avait qu'à partir avec  une remorque tirée  par sa swatch de pouffe*

edit
( *ce qui induit des vacances tranquilles pour monsieur , car elle est pas rendue avec cet attelage là)


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2008)

Si c'est Ranault qui fait l'espace, c'est parce que Pijo avait refusé le concept (authentique).

[Mode Jacques Chancel]
Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?
[/Mode]


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2008)

Qu'est-ce qu'un concept authentique ?


----------



## kasarus (1 Septembre 2008)

un concept vrai... 

Pour Deleuze... D)... (les concepts c'est la philo)


j'ai du mal à intégrer le concept de concept vrai, sur le coup.


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2008)

Demandez à LHO ou CouleurSud, 






ou Estomak, qui est  Deleuzio-Kantien tendance Spinoziste, si j'ai bien suivi.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> [Mode Jacques Chancel]
> Et Dieu, dans tout ça ?
> [/Mode]


Facile , il roule en DS...


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Facile , il roule en DS...



Quelle ID....


----------



## pascalformac (1 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Quelle ID....


comme quoi on poste en 20


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> un concept vrai...
> 
> Pour Deleuze... D)... (les concepts c'est la philo)
> 
> ...



Le problème (ce pourquoi aCLR semble poser cette question), c'est qu'il y a toute une bande d'aigrefins qui se sont appropriés le concept : "enfin, le fond de la honte fut atteint quand l'informatique, le marketing, le design, la publicité, toutes les disciplines de la communication, s'emparèrent du mot concept lui-même, et dirent : c'est notre affaire, c'est nous les créatifs, nous sommes les _concepteurs_ !" (Deleuze, _Qu'est-ce que la philosophie ?_)

Les philosophes, ces gros nazes, se sont fait piquer leur concept 



Romuald a dit:


> Quelle ID....



Ah ben oui, du concept à l'ID, normal 
Cela dit, il devait bien y avoir un concept de l'ID : "le simulacre, la simulation d'un paquet de nouilles est devenu le vrai concept, et le présentateur-exposant du produit est devenu le philosophe" (le même)


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2008)

_Mais pourquoi n&#8217;ai-je pas réagi plus tôt à la faute d&#8217;accord présente dans le titre de ce fil ? 

_« Ces questions que l'on s'est posées un jour... »_

edit haa ! ça fait du bien
_


----------



## meskh (2 Septembre 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> _Mais pourquoi n&#8217;ai-je pas réagi plus tôt à la faute d&#8217;accord présente dans le titre de ce fil ?
> 
> _« Ces questions que l'on s'est posées un jour... »_
> 
> ...



pourquoi se battre avec la grammaire ?


----------



## kasarus (2 Septembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> pourquoi se battre avec la grammaire ?



C'est une vieille lutte... Surtout quand on parle de morceaux de sucre...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Septembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> pourquoi se battre avec la grammaire ?



Pour payer les profs de français...


----------



## kasarus (2 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Pour payer les profs de français...



Chut... il y en a quelques uns (ou assimilés) ici...  coucou: aux concernés)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Septembre 2008)

Oui, je sais, ma mère en fait partie, mais je doute qu'elle aille se balader sur MacGé...:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> pourquoi se battre avec la grammaire ?



Parcequ'elle est moins balaise que le grandpère...


----------



## meskh (2 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est une vieille lutte...



Une vieille dame quelque peu rigide


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

pourquoi faire des fautes d'accord?

petit rappel
les verbes pronominaux ont des accords particuliers
y compris avec le verbe être

exemple les pronominaux réfléchis ( comme c'est le cas dans le titre)
s''accordent selon les régles de  l'auxiliaire avoir
c'est à dire en fonction de l'emplacement  du complement d'objet direct
qui ici est placé avant le verbe  (que= questions  feminin pluriel)

c'est donc bien 
questions que l'on s'est posé*es

* exemple là
http://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-18381.php
 : La fleur qu'elle s'est achetée parfume le salon. ---> *qu'*, complément d'objet direct, *est placé avant le* *verbe : le participe passé s'accorde* (qu' ayant pour antécédent la fleur).

--
Edit 2

et afin de faciliter la compréhension  et d'éviter à des modos de dire des bêtises  ( et en plus d'utiliser leur "pouvoir" pour les imposer  , ce qui serait souhaitable d'eviter  n'est ce pas?)

petit tableau clair




source accord des verbes pronominaux


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ce qui serait souhaitable d'eviter  n'est ce pas?



Ou _Ce qu'il serait souhaitable d'éviter_ ?

Le doute m'habite


----------



## estomak (2 Septembre 2008)

les 2 peuvent se dire.
Demandez à mackie!


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Ou _Ce qu'il serait souhaitable d'éviter_ ?
> 
> Le doute m'habite


j'ai ecrit ca rapido et je pense que tu as raison

A propos
Le doute m'habite

t'es sûr de la syntaxe?
( euh non rien, déjà on parle trop de  la crise du mâle... )


----------



## estomak (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai ecris ca rapido et je pense que tu as raison
> 
> A propos
> Le doute m'habite
> ...



Non je pense pas.
Moi j'écris les deux et jamais on m'a fait remarquer une faute d'orthographe. Voici ce qui m'est arrivé ou voici ce qu'il m'est arrivé.
Pour que tu sois bien aise, je t'ai trouvé un petit lien.
http://66.46.185.79/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=1103

Ca sent la rentrée des classes.


----------



## Nephou (2 Septembre 2008)

1) au temps pour moi 
2) ça m&#8217;apprendra à ne pas lire le _bof_ jusqu&#8217;au bout 
3) les modos n&#8217;ont pas à éviter de de dire des bêtises : ils les assument&#8230; 
4) &#8230;ce qui est facile car ils ont toujours raison re- 
5) Où ai-je mis le _user-zapper_ d&#8217;Amok


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> (&#8230
> 5) Où ai-je mis le _user-zapper_ d&#8217;Amok



Celui qui fait la lessive le retrouvera dans une poche de jeans.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

Ah y a un mystere éclairci
estomak EST romuald 




estomak a dit:


> > Envoyé par *pascalformac*
> > _j'ai..... mâle... )_
> 
> 
> ...


----------------------


Nephou a dit:


> 1) au temps pour moi
> 2) ça m&#8217;apprendra à ne pas lire le _bof_ jusqu&#8217;au bout
> 3) les modos n&#8217;ont pas à éviter de de dire des bêtises : ils les assument&#8230;
> 4) &#8230;ce qui est facile car ils ont toujours raison re-
> 5) Où ai-je mis le _user-zapper_ d&#8217;Amok



le bof non content de s'étaler sur les écrans TV sur les plages etc est à present dispo sur mac


mode serieux:
voir  la niouze sur le logiciel BOF Mac
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/131509/pour-ne-plus-faire-de-fautes-d-orthographe/


----------



## meskh (2 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas chercher à comprendre ce que l'on écrit, la bonne orthographe viendra d'elle-même


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> 1) *au temps pour moi*
> .....





.....t'es sûr là ........












..c'est la rentrée ...ça sent les révisions


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas chercher à comprendre ce que l'on écrit, la bonne orthographe viendra d'elle-même


pas comprite

et_ Elle -même_ c'est quel département?


ceci dit  dans le même genre  , la lecture aussi ca aide
( le cerveau enregistre autre chose que les  _lv U C u   )_


----------



## estomak (2 Septembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas chercher à comprendre ce que l'on écrit, la bonne orthographe viendra d'elle-même



Quand tu fais une faute d'orthographe, la parade, c'est de dire que tu parles le Français comme Montaigne le parlait, c'est à dire, un Français truffé de ce qui passerait aujourd'hui pour de grossières fautes d'orthographes. Et qui oserait dire à Montaigne qu'il ne sait pas écrire?
Ainsi tu sauves la face.


----------



## estomak (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas comprite
> 
> et_ Elle -même_ c'est quel département?
> 
> ...



Monsieur Formac, vos interventions sont de plus en plus absconses et labyrinthiques!


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

Là je dois dire que je suis bien d'accord.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....t'es sûr là ........



Il ne peut pas être sûr parce que le seul à être sûr était BackCat :love: Le "au temps" pour lui n'avait plus aucun secret. Nephou, lui, maîtrise parfaitement le bisou virtuel avec un goût de serpillière mouillée


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Monsieur Formac, vos interventions sont de plus en plus absconses et labyrinthiques!



parfaitement 

qu'on le mette en cellule de dégrisement, l'absynthe suinte


----------



## Lila (2 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne peut pas être sûr parce que le seul à être sûr était BackCat :love: Le "au temps" pour lui n'avait plus aucun secret. Nephou, lui, maîtrise parfaitement le *bisou virtuel avec un goût de serpillière mouillée*




...c'est parce qu'avec toi il met la langue


----------



## estomak (2 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> parfaitement
> 
> qu'on le mette en cellule de dégrisement, l'absynthe suinte




mais le vin vainc
car l'alcool colle.

-Ah pascalformac! sors de mon corps!


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...c'est parce qu'*avec toi* il met la langue



Votre vie privée ne nous regarde pas


----------



## aCLR (2 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Monsieur Formac, vos interventions sont de plus en plus absconses et labyrinthiques!



Est-ce une forme de juron montaignesque ?


----------



## asticotboy (2 Septembre 2008)

.. ou une contrepetrie ?


----------



## Romuald (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah y a un mystere éclairci
> estomak EST romuald



C'est pas un peu fini de profiter de ce que je travaille  pour écrire des bêtises ? 

Estomak est Deleuzio-Kantien tendance Spinoziste (je n'ai pas été contredit sur ce fait), alors que je suis amateur de fromages qui puent . Il y a incompatibilité entre les deux, je ne peux donc pas être estomak.


Ou alors serait-ce que  'Je' est un autre ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas un peu fini de profiter de ce que je travaille  pour écrire des bêtises ?





> Estomak est Deleuzio-Kantien tendance Spinoziste (je n'ai pas été contredit sur ce fait), alors que je suis amateur de fromages qui puent .


les spinozistes se sont des fromagers portuguais tentant de faire du hollandais


> Il y a incompatibilité entre les deux,


pas forcement


> je ne peux donc pas être estomak&#8482;.


Absolument  , mais lui peut etre toi
remonte vers le truc et tu comprendras mieux  ce koan


> Ou alors serait-ce que  'Je' est un autre ?


ca ca depend  de ce qui reste sur la table
 oui :S'il y a beaucoup de frometon , sois genereux et partage

non : si c'est nopas beaucoup,  tu gardes pour ta survie

- note technique
il y a une exception notable  pour lequel la réponse est oui
un certain presentateur de jeu TV qui n'arrete pas de dire_ "je suis je suis" _en parlant d'Autre  (chose, être, entité)
D'ailleurs il est si allumé que des gens se precipitent sur un buzzer pour prevenir le samu
Pour semble t-il des traitements courts , il est toujours là , les cheveux de plus plus teints et des tenues délicieusement ringardissimes
( pour plaire à mémé sans doute)


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne peut pas être sûr parce que le seul à être sûr était BackCat :love: Le "au temps" pour lui n'avait plus aucun secret.



Je me rappelle de cette époque bénie (par des dieux aux choix lexicaux fragiles et titubants)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je me rappelle de cette époque bénie (par des dieux aux choix lexicaux fragiles et titubants)




Rezba, y a CouleurSud qui dit du mal de toi


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rezba, y a CouleurSud qui dit du mal de toi



M**** alors, mais comment t'as deviné :mouais:

(ça m'apprendra à écrire des trucs mal cryptés:rose

(je ferai mieux la prochaine fois)


----------



## kasarus (2 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Et qui oserait dire à Montaigne qu'il ne sait pas écrire?



MOI. 



Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas un peu fini de profiter de ce que je travaille  pour écrire des bêtises ?
> 
> Estomak est Deleuzio-Kantien tendance Spinoziste (je n'ai pas été contredit sur ce fait)
> 
> Ou alors serait-ce que  'Je' est un autre ?



AH.... mais vous êtes tous bon pour les cours...  Vous invite à disserter du moi avec moi dans 1 semaine dans mon lycée...


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> MOI.
> AH.... mais vous êtes tous bon pour les cours...  Vous invite à disserter du moi avec moi dans 1 semaine dans mon lycée...



Bof, tu sais, Hume a dit "l'idée du moi n'existe pas"

Tu commences comme ça et tu finis comme ça

Et au milieu tu mets un grand vide

Et tout baigne


----------



## twinworld (2 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bof, tu sais, Hume a dit "l'idée du moi n'existe pas"


ah ah !! et dans les magazines de bricolage et jardinage, les idées du mois pullulent ! le philosophe écossais aurait dû aller humer l'herbe coupée et les copeaux de bois !


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pourquoi faire des fautes d'accord?
> bla bla bla...



Ouch... :affraid: On s'en fout ; non ?!


----------



## kasarus (2 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bof, tu sais, Hume a dit "l'idée du moi n'existe pas"
> 
> Tu commences comme ça et tu finis comme ça
> 
> ...



Je sentais dans l'air que Hume avait dit ça... (joke inside)
mais bon.
Les profs seront-ils tous d'accord?

(dis, tu veux pas corriger les copies de l'X de français?)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> et dans les magazines de bricolage et jardinage, les idées du mois pullulent ! *le philosophe écossais aurait dû aller humer l'herbe coupée et les copeaux de bois* !



et pour échapper au sublime kantien qui est désordre et mouvement, finir sa matinée de courses chez Truffaut, pour y constater que le beau n'est pas fini, mais tangible, fragile et incertain...

.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> tu sais, Hume a dit "l'idée du moi n'existe pas"





kasarus a dit:


> Je sentais dans l'air que Hume avait dit ça... (joke inside)




t'inquiète, Hume avait des problèmes de perception et de mémoire, il avait du mal à s'apercevoir (lui-même), d'où son "bricolage" sur le moi comme entité fictive.  

.


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2008)

Pleuvra t-il cette année a la fête de l'huma ?  :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et pour échapper au sublime kantien qui est désordre et mouvement, finir sa matinée de courses chez Truffaut, pour y constater que le beau n'est pas fini, mais tangible, fragile et incertain...
> 
> .



et surtout que les plantes que tu convoitais ont encore grimpé en prix 

Alors hume ce que tu veux, corrige toutes les copies de l'X et de l'Y (c'est un peu plus loin sur la 118 si si), on s'en tape


----------



## vleroy (2 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Pleuvra t-il cette année a la fête de l'huma ?  :rateau:



ben c'est pas marqué sur le programme? :rateau:


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ben c'est pas marqué sur le programme? :rateau:



Mais parfois, elles sont au programme mais ne viennent pas ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2008)

Ca existe encore la fête de l'Huma?


----------



## vleroy (3 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca existe encore la fête de l'Huma?



au même titre que la foire du trône et la fête à neuneu 

quoi, ça existe la fête à neuneu !!!!!! pfffffff


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ça existe la fête à neuneu !!!!!! pfffffff



Chaque jour ....


----------



## usurp (3 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi, au travail, quand ils rentrent de vacances, les utilisateurs ont perdu la moitié de leurs cerveaux ?(informatiquement parlant)


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Pourquoi, au travail, quand ils rentrent de vacances, les utilisateurs ont perdu la moitié de leurs cerveaux ?(informatiquement parlant)


parce qu'ils ont pas fait de sauvegarde avant et  pendant le séjour des neurones ont cramé
( surtout les soirs de paris idiots genre  -  t'es cap d'en prendre 10 cul sec de p''tits jaunes sans eau?)


----------



## meskh (3 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> parce qu'ils ont pas fait de sauvegarde avant et  pendant le séjour des neurones ont cramé
> ( surtout les soirs de paris idiots genre  -  t'es cap d'en prendre 10 cul sec de p''tits jaunes sans eau?)



Ca sent le vécu et l'anis


----------



## pascalformac (3 Septembre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Ca sent le vécu et l'anis


non non 
par contre j'ai  vu faire
Affligeant de bêtise


----------



## Grug (3 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> parce qu'ils ont pas fait de sauvegarde avant et  pendant le séjour des neurones ont cramé
> ( surtout les soirs de paris idiots genre  -  t'es cap d'en prendre 10 cul sec de p''tits jaunes sans eau?)


ça n'a jamais empêché de faire de l'informatique, bien au contraire !


----------



## manulemafatais (3 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi est-ce-que j'ai déjà plus de pastis ?


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Septembre 2008)

C'est qui estomak ?


----------



## xao85 (3 Septembre 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Pourquoi est-ce-que j'ai déjà plus de pastis ?



Parceque tu as tout bu!


----------



## manulemafatais (3 Septembre 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Parceque tu as tout bu!







Haaa...?!


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Haaa...?!


ben vi 
regarde l'étagère ( plan de travail cuisine)
 , ta cafetiere , elle est pas complete
normal, t'as tout bu et elle est dans l'evier


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

c'est beau l'hédonisme!


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est beau l'hédonisme!



reculer dans la bonne ?


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> reculer dans la bonne ?



eau et gaz à tous les étages dis moi!


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> eau et gaz à tous les étages dis moi!








*Marcel Duchamp* - _Étant donnés_ - 1946-1966​


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

désolé, je suis pas fortiche en peinture!
faut comprendre quoi la dedans? 
Pour moi, c'est une femme à poil qui tient un candélabre mais j'imagine qu'un spécialiste de la peinture va me dire un truc du genre 'c'est la figure anthropomorphique  transcendantale du libéralisme sauvage '...
et je passerais pour un cake....


----------



## twinworld (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> et je passerais pour un cake....


un cake à quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

un cake aux fruits rouges


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> désolé, je suis pas fortiche en peinture!
> faut comprendre quoi la dedans?
> Pour moi, c'est une femme à poil qui tient un candélabre mais j'imagine qu'un spécialiste de la peinture va me dire un truc du genre '*c'est la figure anthropomorphique  transcendantale du libéralisme sauvage* '...
> et je passerais pour un cake....



........fais pas semblant ......on voit de suite que tu t'y connais en peinture !!!!!


----------



## Craquounette (4 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi hier pour avoir 23°C dans ma voiture j'allumais la clim' à fond et là faut que j'appuie sur le bouton chauffage ?? :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi hier pour avoir 23°C dans ma voiture j'allumais la clim' à fond et là faut que j'appuie sur le bouton chauffage ?? :mouais:


parce que c'est une Skoda?


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> parce que c'est une Skoda?



y a la clim dans une skoda?

ah oui je dois confondre avec traban


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi hier pour avoir 23°C dans ma voiture j'allumais la clim' à fond et là faut que j'appuie sur le bouton chauffage ?? :mouais:




...ménopause ?   
:love:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> y a la clim dans une skoda?
> 
> ah oui je dois confondre avec traban


ou la Traban*t
*
Et oui , il y avait la clim dans la Trabant , en mode RDA
chauffage branché par défaut , et réglages  modulables par ouvertures des fenetres

 à condition que la poignée ne restât point dans la main


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou la Traban*t
> *




j'avais jeté un oeil sur google pour l'orthographe et j'ai trouvé les deux, donc... ouais, j'ai pas approfondi, pas bien >>> allez piquet


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ménopause ?
> :love:



Roooooooooh 






    :love:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

> j'avais jeté un oeil sur google pour l'orthographe et j'ai trouvé les deux, donc... ouais, j'ai pas approfondi, pas bien >>


c'est ca qui est chouette avec le matosse RDA , de la souplesse et de la tolérance...


----------



## asticotboy (4 Septembre 2008)

A noter qu'un modèle ancien, l'Aronde, avait déjà un système de "clim" puisque on avait 2 positions de chauffage été ou hiver (bon ok la manette était sous le capot, mais bon...)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> A noter qu'un modèle ancien, l'Aronde, avait déjà un système de "clim" puisque on avait 2 positions de chauffage été ou hiver (bon ok la manette était sous le capot, mais bon...)


sans doute un simple "calibreur" de ce qui venait du moteur
hiver : gros calibre
été : petit

( avec les odeurs aussi)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> A noter qu'un modèle ancien, l'Aronde, avait déjà un système de "clim" puisque on avait 2 positions de chauffage été ou hiver (bon ok la manette était sous le capot, mais bon...)





pascalformac a dit:


> sans doute un simple "calibreur" de ce qui venait du moteur
> hiver : gros calibre
> été : petit
> 
> ( avec les odeurs aussi)



Non, sans les odeurs, il y avait un échangeur (à noter que la manette n'était sous le capot que pour les premiers modèles, elle est ensuite passé dans l'habitacle, et aussi que la 2CV disposait d'un système similaire, mais avec les odeurs, là ) !


----------



## Craquounette (4 Septembre 2008)

Et voilà comment passer en quelques post de "ménopause" _(tu ne perds rien pour attendre soit dit en passant)_ à une histoire de piston et de calibre...


----------



## asticotboy (4 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> piston et de calibre...


 
Nostalgie, quand tu nous tiens ...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> aussi que la 2CV disposait d'un système similaire, mais avec les odeurs, là ) !


ouep , je me souviens
La "2 pattes": Quelle sacrée  bagnole quand même .Conception simple , avec pieces  bien concues , et un atout : ca la rendait  "bonne bagnole pour baroudeur " car  réparable quasi partout.
Celle dans la famille a aussi bien traversé des déserts que démarrer en plein hiver glacial, quasi increvable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> hiver : gros calibre
> été : petit



Et là, je comprends pourquoi elles me disent que je tiens chaud l'hiver...


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y viennent d'où les os que la femme elle perd avant d'accoucher ?
> 
> Oui oui j'ai cru ça jusqu'à 17 ans au moins :love:


Moi aussi je m'était poser la meême question il y a un an mais en fait ce sont les eaux !


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et là, je comprends pourquoi elles me disent que je tiens chaud l'hiver...



parce que 'tes 'fat'?


----------



## asticotboy (4 Septembre 2008)

@ lanceloth : Merde alors ! Bienvenue sur terre !


----------



## lanceloth (4 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> @ lanceloth : Merde alors ! Bienvenue sur terre !



Pourquoi ?


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

...bon  alors ...c'est cul, bagnole ou philo ici ???????


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

les 3?

 Ahhh  faire l'amour avec philosophie dans une bagnole

ou TP en bagnole avec une agrégée. de Philo ... sur le sujet  " le sexe chez Descartes "


----------



## Bassman (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> les 3?
> 
> Ahhh  faire l'amour avec philosophie dans une bagnole
> 
> ou TP en bagnole avec une agrégée. de Philo ... sur le sujet  " le sexe chez Descartes "



Et réviser sa philo dans une camionnette de péripatéticienne ça marche ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon  alors ...c'est cul, bagnole ou philo ici ???????



*mécanique*

celle des corps
celle des cylindres et des moteurs
celle de la pensée




pascalformac a dit:


> Ahhh  faire l'amour avec philosophie dans une bagnole



cela me fait penser à _Crash_... 

.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Et réviser sa philo dans une camionnette de péripatéticienne ça marche ?


non , ca c'est  apprentissage des langues ( brésilen)


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> non , ca c'est  apprentissage des langues ( brésilen)



euh... sur la N10 depuis Rambouillet jusque petzouille les oies, c'est plutôt l'Afrique. D'ailleurs la beauceronne lui résiste mal et se fait rare


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> euh... sur la N10 depuis Rambouillet jusque petzouille les oies, c'est plutôt l'Afrique. D'ailleurs la beauceronne lui résiste mal et se fait rare



et c'était quoi sa spécialité à la beauceronne ?

...là j'ai peur


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> et c'était quoi sa spécialité à la beauceronne ?



je sais pas, j'étais trop petit à l'époque
Mais je demanderai à papa


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...bon  alors ...c'est cul, bagnole ou philo ici ???????




en général, la philo et le sexe font pas bon ménage. C'est deleuze qui remarque ça. Les grands philosophes sont des gens incomparablement chastes ( spinoza, kant, schopenhauer, hegel..pascal, la liste est étonnamment longue.
Nietzsche a eu un seul rapport sexuel dans sa vie. Celui au cours duquel il a chopé la syphilis...


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> en général, la philo et le sexe font pas bon ménage. C'est deleuze qui remarque ça. Les grands philosophes sont des gens incomparablement chastes ( spinoza, kant, schopenhauer, hegel..pascal, la liste est étonnamment longue.
> Nietzsche a eu un seul rapport sexuel dans sa vie. Celui au cours duquel il a chopé la syphilis...



C'est malheureusement vrai 
En philo, il n'y a que les concepts qui s'accouplent entre eux
Hegel avait raison quand il parlait de la philo "peignant sa grisaille sur la grisaille"
Quelle tristesse !


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est malheureusement vrai
> En philo, il n'y a que les concepts qui s'accouplent entre eux
> Hegel avait raison quand il parlait de la philo "peignant sa grisaille sur la grisaille"
> Quelle tristesse !



ou quelle libération!

Hégel lui, était un très grand dépressif, mais dans le grand oui à la vie nietzschéen, dans la 'santé', il y'a a peut etre une jouissance supérieure aux misérables petites démangeaisons électriques de la sexualité.


----------



## kasarus (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> en général, la philo et le sexe font pas bon ménage. C'est deleuze qui remarque ça. Les grands philosophes sont des gens incomparablement chastes ( spinoza, kant, schopenhauer, hegel..pascal, la liste est étonnamment longue.
> Nietzsche a eu un seul rapport sexuel dans sa vie. Celui au cours duquel il a chopé la syphilis...



Oui, en tout cas, c'est vrai pour les "philosophes" (i.e ceux reconnus comme tels...)

Mais, si la philo et le sexe ne font pas bon ménage, dans l'autre sens, ça marche très bien...


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Mais, si la philo et le sexe ne font pas bon ménage, dans l'autre sens, ça marche très bien...




avant ou après l'orgasme ? :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2008)

Mens on avait réussi à quitter la philo pour parler cul et bagnole, et vla que par un post malencontreux, bing, on s'en reprend pour vingt posts de _ "hegel y faisait ça, et pi y pensait ça, mais machin non..."_ 

mais y a pas un fil pour ça???? >>> Recherche


----------



## kasarus (4 Septembre 2008)

Pfff... enfin le sexe, pas dans ce sens là. :hein: Bon, pour mieux expliquer, et pour contenter tout le monde: AVANT...

On peut parler philosophie du cul et de la bagnole?


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> avant ou après l'orgasme ? :mouais:



Pendant.


----------



## kasarus (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Pendant.



Quelle précision!


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Mens on avait réussi à quitter la philo pour parler cul et bagnole, et vla que par un post malencontreux, bing, on s'en reprend pour vingt posts de _ "hegel y faisait ça, et pi y pensait ça, mais machin non..."_
> 
> mais y a pas un fil pour ça???? >>> Recherche



mea maxima culpa.


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Pfff... enfin le sexe, pas dans ce sens là. :hein: Bon, pour mieux expliquer, et pour contenter tout le monde: AVANT...
> 
> On peut parler philosophie du cul *et* de la bagnole?



vire le et qui est en trop et on est d'accord, encore que ça dépend des modèles


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi me propose-t-on d'aller expertiser un mac sous un pommier ? :love:


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

Et le concept-car ?


----------



## Lila (4 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Et le concept-car ?



une hypocrisie philosophique sur une sexualité refoulée ....


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est malheureusement vrai
> En philo, il n'y a que les concepts qui s'accouplent entre eux



contre exemple
BHL

sa liste de conquêtes est longue longue mais longue

remarquez qu'Arielle D  soit un " concept" ca devrait lui plaire , à l'Arielle


----------



## kasarus (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> contre exemple
> BHL
> 
> sa liste de conquêtes est longue longue mais longue
> ...



Peut-être que BHL n'est après tout pas un philosophe... (sérieusement)


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> contre exemple
> BHL
> 
> sa liste de conquêtes est longue longue mais longue
> ...



Bhl n'est pas un philosophe.
un philosophe est un créateur de concept. BHL est au mieux un historien de la philosophie, au pire, une imposture. Bhl n'a jamais crée de 'concept'.


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Peut-être que BHL n'est après tout pas un philosophe... (sérieusement)



Mais alors, qui est BHL ?

Edit : la réponse du dessus est pertinente.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> une hypocrisie philosophique sur une sexualité refoulée ....



Jusqu'à la banquette arrière seulement


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bhl n'est pas un philosophe.
> un philosophe est un créateur de concept.


Ah ouais?
Quelle definition étroite!

et même à ce titre BHL est un philosophe 

Sans doute un des premiers philosophes pipeule mediatique ""cineaste""  et...  entarté


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Et le concept-car ?


une voiture ne peut pas être un concept.
c'est ce que nous disait pertinemment couleusud plus haut, c'est un abus de langage.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ouais?
> Quelle definition étroite!
> 
> et même à ce titre BHL est un philosophe
> ...



Là, à mon avis, tu confonds "*une* philosophie" avec "*la* philosophie"


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> une voiture ne peut pas être un concept.
> c'est ce que nous disait pertinemment couleusud plus haut, c'est un abus de langage.



Elle est bien bonne


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ouais?
> Quelle definition étroite!
> 
> et même à ce titre BHL est un philosophe
> ...



Ne pas confondre étroitesse et justesse. Dans une acception large, certes, on pourrait dire que Bhl est philosophe, mais ma nourrice et mon voisin qui est garagiste  aussi. Donc c'est quoi un philosophe?
ça ne nous renseigne pas plus. 
-D'ailleurs, Bhl, que je sache n'a jamais produit en philosophie.
Un prof de philo c'est pas un philosophe, c'est un historien de la philosophie. Le philosophe crée de la philosophie, l'historien la raconte. Y'a une sacrée nuance tu trouves pas?


----------



## aCLR (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> une voiture ne peut pas être un concept.
> c'est ce que nous disait pertinemment couleusud plus haut, c'est un abus de langage.



D'accord pour la voiture.

Et l'immaculée conception ?


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Septembre 2008)

On est tous des philosophes. 

Si.Si.

Et en particulier les pilliers du BarMacG.
C'est bien connu, on y croise que des amoureux de la sagesse (voyez jugnin, bobby ou même l'écrieur, et j'en passe ), des gens qui cherchent à comprendre la vie, l'homme, la femme, les ours, les voitures,_ l'univers et pas forcément le mac_.


EDIT : j'tiens à préciser que y'a quand même des exceptions, d'un coup là, en pensant à certains, ça m'a paru évident.
Alors nuançons : certains sont plus philosophes que d'autres hein. Quand même.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Peut-être que BHL n'est après tout pas un philosophe... (sérieusement)





estomak a dit:


> Bhl n'est pas un philosophe.
> un philosophe est un créateur de concept. BHL est au mieux un historien de la philosophie, au pire, une imposture. Bhl n'a jamais crée de 'concept'.



Heu, là, si on en revenait à la 2CV

C'est parce que j'ai connu une agrégée de philo normalienne qui avait un faible pour la barre du milieu

Et donc je dis merci à Pierre-Jules Boulanger

Pour son uvre


----------



## kasarus (4 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Heu, là, si on en revenait à la 2CV
> 
> C'est parce que j'ai connu une agrégée de philo normalienne qui avait un faible pour la barre du milieu
> 
> ...




Une histoire de forceps.


----------



## Grug (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bhl n'est pas un philosophe.
> un philosophe est un créateur de concept. BHL est au mieux un historien de la philosophie, au pire, une imposture. Bhl n'a jamais crée de 'concept'.


Ben dejà le concept du BHL, c'est pas rien


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Une histoire de forceps.



Ton ignorance me navre
La barre du milieu était un argument érotique imparable
La Normalienne y rencontrait les confins du cosmos
Et les profondeurs insoupçonnées de l'être
Et la révélation joyeuse des sous-sols de son corps 
Elle qui n'avait connu que de tristes rez-de chaussée


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Bhl n'est pas un philosophe.
> un philosophe est un créateur de concept. BHL est au mieux un historien de la philosophie, au pire, une imposture. Bhl n'a jamais crée de 'concept'.





estomak a dit:


> Ne pas confondre étroitesse et justesse. Dans une acception large, certes, on pourrait dire que Bhl est philosophe, mais ma nourrice et mon voisin qui est garagiste  aussi. Donc c'est quoi un philosophe?


un concept....

-





> D'ailleurs, Bhl, que je sache n'a jamais produit en philosophie.


donc un philosophe est un producteur specialisé

ce qui, je te l'accorde ( en Do)  est un concept



Grug a dit:


> Ben dejà le concept du BHL, c'est pas rien


Voilà


----------



## twinworld (4 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> D'accord pour la voiture.
> 
> Et l'immaculée conception ?


tu voulais dire l'immatriculée conception ?? ;-)


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> un concept....
> 
> -
> donc un philosophe est un producteur specialisé
> ...



Non visiblement, pour toi le 'concept philosophique' c'est une abstraction, quelle qu'elle soit.
je dis un vélo avec des roues rectangulaire. Pour toi ça semble être un concept. Pour la philosophie, ca n'en est pas un. Mais la vitesse, oui, c est un concept, comme la justice, l'etre, le devenir, le vouloir vivre, le temps et le mouvement, chez Kant et ctra...
Idem pour Bhl, ça ne peut pas être un concept et même dans une terminologie deleuzienne, ca ne peut pas non plus être un 'personnage conceptuel'( c'est à dire un personnage qui sert à expliquer un concept philosophique)  comme par exemple le zarathoustra, l'androgyne de platon.
Enfin si on parle du concept en philosophie...


----------



## estomak (4 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ton ignorance me navre
> La barre du milieu était un argument érotique imparable
> La Normalienne y rencontrait les confins du cosmos
> Et les profondeurs insoupçonnées de l'être
> ...



quel poète! C'est joliment troussé, camarade.
Dommage que mes capacités coudeboulistiques soient limitées au gris souris!...


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Peut-être que BHL n'est après tout pas un philosophe... (sérieusement)



Ya du vrai...

BHL est un putain de gangster, un point c'est tout !


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Non visiblement, pour toi le 'concept philosophique' c'est une abstraction, quelle qu'elle soit.
> je dis un vélo avec des roues rectangulaire. Pour toi ça semble être un concept. Pour la philosophie, ca n'en est pas un. Mais la vitesse, oui, c est un concept, comme la justice, l'etre, le devenir, le vouloir vivre, le temps et le mouvement, chez Kant et ctra...
> Idem pour Bhl, ça ne peut pas être un concept et même dans une terminologie deleuzienne, ca ne peut pas non plus être un 'personnage conceptuel'  comme par exemple le zarathoustra, l'androgyne de platon.
> Enfin si on parle du concept en philosophie...



Eh oui, le concept ne dit pas la lourde et pesante essence, mais l'évènement
Et encore, dans l'évènement, le concept ne dit pas les variables, mais les variations
"Le concept d'un oiseau n'est pas dans son genre ou son espèce, mais dans la composition de ses postures, de ses couleurs et de ses chants : quelque chose d'indiscernable qui est moins une synesthésie qu'une syneidésie" (Deleuze, encore)


----------



## Pierrou (4 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Eh oui, le concept ne dit pas la lourde et pesante essence, mais l'évènement
> Et encore, dans l'évènement, le concept ne dit pas les variables, mais les variations
> "Le concept d'un oiseau n'est pas dans son genre ou son espèce, mais dans la composition de ses postures, de ses couleurs et de ses chants : quelque chose d'indiscernable qui est moins une synesthésie qu'une syneidésie" (Deleuze, encore)




C'est beau ça 


Ca fait du bien de vous lire, décidément, les gars 


Je m'excuse par contre, Frédéric, mais le terme syneidésie m'est inconnu ( ainsi qu'à mon dico sur le mac ), pourrais-tu me faire l'aumône d'une essplication ?  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Eh oui, le concept ne dit pas la lourde et pesante essence, mais l'évènement
> Et encore, dans l'évènement, le concept ne dit pas les variables, mais les variations
> "Le concept d'un oiseau n'est pas dans son genre ou son espèce, mais dans la composition de ses postures, de ses couleurs et de ses chants : quelque chose d'indiscernable qui est moins une synesthésie qu'une syneidésie" (Deleuze, encore)




En gros, il y a du concept dans l'événement parce que le concept est lui-même événementiel dans le sens où il n'est pas possible de restreindre l'événement à un instant T. Dans ce cas et à bien y réfléchir, la voiture en tant qu'objet à redéfinir aujourd'hui, demain, dans 30 ans peut être un concept tout comme le concept lui-même


----------



## Romuald (4 Septembre 2008)

Gné ??


----------



## vleroy (4 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En gros, il y a du concept dans l'événement parce que le concept est lui-même événementiel dans le sens où il n'est pas possible de restreindre l'événement à un instant *T*. Dans ce cas et à bien y réfléchir, la voiture en tant qu'objet à redéfinir aujourd'hui, demain, dans 30 ans peut être un concept tout comme le concept lui-même



le philosophe dit T. Le scientifique dit t+dt. Il y ajoute selon son degré de connaissance parenthèses et indices (n étant commun) et se plait à faire tendre tout ce petit monde vers l'infini. Pour autant, il parle de formule... pas de concept :mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (4 Septembre 2008)

Quelqu'un a du Doliprane ?


----------



## kasarus (4 Septembre 2008)

Nous y sommes:
(oui Pharmacos)
Autre question: 

Pourquoi, en physique, les profs ajoutent des lois à celles du calcul?  (genre, division par 0, Supposons A, on vérifie que A vraie, etc...)


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Pourquoi, en physique, les profs ajoutent des lois à celles du calcul?  (genre, division par 0, Supposons A, on vérifie que A vraie, etc...)



tu devais pas être un aigle en maths et physique, je me trompe? 

_(ta question n'a scientifiquement pas de sens. Le calcul tel que la plupart d'entre nous le connaisse n'est pour un scientifique qu'une fonction dans un espace normé. Et tu opposes un constat à un mode de raisonnement, issu de la logique, elle même anti-chambre des mathématiques)
_


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

petit probleme de philosophie!

2 pommes+ 2 vélos, ça fait quatre quoi?


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> petit probleme de philosophie!
> 
> 2 pommes+ 2 vélos, ça fait quatre quoi?



ce n'est ni des mathématiques ni de la philosophie, c'est la bête application de la phrase de mémé: on additionne pas les torchons avec les serviettes


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ce n'est ni des mathématiques ni de la philosophie, c'est la bête application de la phrase de mémé: on additionne pas les torchons avec les serviettes



Il faut relire Wittgenstein mon ami!
Pourquoi dis tu que ca n'est pas de la mathématique?
Au contraire. C'est de la mathématique transcendantale.

si je te donne 2 pommes+ 2 vélos, ca fait bien 4 objets, non?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> _(ta question n'a scientifiquement pas de sens. Le calcul tel que la plupart d'entre nous le connaisse n'est pour un scientifique qu'une fonction dans un espace normé. Et tu opposes un constat à un mode de raisonnement, issu de la logique, elle même anti-chambre des mathématiques)
> _


et la question du jour 
cette antichambre :
 papier peint  ou crépis?


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Il faut relire Wittgenstein mon ami!



Avant de relire, il faut commencer par le lire. Connais pas mais vais me documenter.



estomak a dit:


> Pourquoi dis tu que ca n'est pas de la mathématique?
> Au contraire. C'est de la *mathématique transcendantale.*
> 
> si je te donne 2 pommes+ 2 vélos, ca fait bien 4 objets, non?



non de la bête théorie des ensembles, niveau ce2


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Avant de relire, il faut commencer par le lire. Connais pas mais vais me documenter.
> 
> 
> 
> non de la bête théorie des ensembles, niveau ce2



ca veut rien dire en l'espèce.
Si je te donne 2 vélos et 2 pommes, t'es bien détenteur de quatre objets, oui ou non?


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Avant de relire, il faut commencer par le lire. Connais pas mais vais me documenter.
> 
> 
> 
> non de la bête théorie des ensembles, niveau ce2




Si je te donne 2 vélos et 2 pommes, t'es bien détenteur de quatre objets, oui ou non?
C'est pas une question con , je t'assure.
est ce que la mathématique peut dire le vrai? est que le réel peut se traduire en langage mathématique, avec une base décimale,?
pas si simple...


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ca veut rien dire en l'espèce.
> Si je te donne 2 vélos et 2 pommes, t'es bien détenteur de quatre objets, oui ou non?



oui tu as deux sous ensembles (l'ensemble vélo et l'ensemble pomme)
si tu considères l'ensemble objet, il est lui même constitué de deux sous ensembles et contient donc 4 objets.

Mais je ne vois pas où tu veux en venir? Et surtout, y a rien de transcendantal là dedans...

Si t'essaies de nous montrer qu'il existe de l'absurde dans la loi d'addition telle que le grand public la connait (un nombre + un nombre), c'est que tu n'as pas compris que cette fonction d'addition est retreinte à un espace particulier. 
En prenant ton exemple, tu utilises la fonction d'addition à un autre type d'ensemble. Fonction qui ajoute le nombre d'éléments d'ensembles disjoints.

Il n'y a rien d'absurde là dedans...


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Si je te donne 2 vélos et 2 pommes, t'es bien détenteur de quatre objets, oui ou non?





estomak a dit:


> ca veut rien dire en l'espèce.
> Si je te donne 2 vélos et 2 pommes, t'es bien détenteur de quatre objets, oui ou non?



Et si on regardait K2000...
Et si on...


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si on regardait K2000...
> Et si on...



ça passe encore?


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oui tu as deux sous ensembles (l'ensemble vélo et l'ensemble pomme)
> si tu considères l'ensemble objet, il est lui même constitué de deux sous ensembles et contient donc 4 objets.
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas où tu veux en venir? Et surtout, y a rien de transcendantal là dedans...
> ...


Visiblement t'as pas compris.
je sous entendais pas l'absurde, mais plutot le dire vrai.
Jean pierre le goff ,mathématicien et historien des sciences , qui enseigne la philosophie des mathématiques à Caen, avec cet exemple que je te cite, lui te dirait que 2 et 2 font quatre, c'est pas du tout évident que ca soit une vérité, un dire 'vrai' et que si c'est vrai dans notre base décimale, si l'on se pose en base 10 c'est pas du tout évident que 2 et 2 fasse quatre. Je vais tenter de retrouver l'article.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Pierre_Le_Goff_(historien)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si on regardait K2000...
> Et si on...


Bah tant qu'à faire autant passer à Love Boat ( la croisiere s'amuse) 
ou pour etre dans une certiane logique de philosophie productrice : les Shadoks


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si on regardait K2000...
> Et si on...





vleroy a dit:


> ça passe encore?



Tu sais, certaines chaînes passent encore "Ma sorcière bien aimée"  les joies de la TNT


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> En gros, il y a du concept dans l'événement parce que le concept est lui-même événementiel dans le sens où il n'est pas possible de restreindre l'événement à un instant T. Dans ce cas et à bien y réfléchir, la voiture en tant qu'objet à redéfinir aujourd'hui, demain, dans 30 ans peut être un concept tout comme le concept lui-même




.......alors là Tibo ...vraiment là .....:style:..waow .......c'est.....comment dire ....je me demande encore comment ......ahhh ...les mots me manquent....non vraiment ....il y a tout là ....en un post .....si si, je t'assure ......




vleroy a dit:


> le philosophe dit T. Le scientifique dit t+dt. Il y ajoute selon son degré de connaissance parenthèses et indices (n étant commun) et se plait à faire tendre tout ce petit monde vers l'infini. Pour autant, il parle de formule... pas de concept :mouais:



.....et D+T+C ça marche aussi ...


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Visiblement t'as pas compris.
> je sous entendais pas l'absurde, mais plutot le dire vrai.
> Jean pierre le goff ,mathématicien et historien, avec cet exemple que je te cite, lui te dirait que 2 et 2 font quatre, c'est pas du tout évident que ca soit une vérité, un dire 'vrai' et que si c'est vrai dans notre base décimale, si l'on se pose en base 10 c'est pas du tout évident que 2 et 2 fasse quatre. Je vais tenter de retrouver l'article.
> 
> ...



1/ ton lien ne donne rien  wikipédia n'a rien sur ton mathématicien de génie.

2/  tu t'évertues à vouloir comparer des choses qui n'ont rien à voir entre elles.
L'ensemble des nombres entiers peut se définir comme une suite par une fonction fn=n+1. 4 étant défini comme la suite de 3, lui même défini comme le suivant de 2.
Ta base 10 sous entend elle une décomposition d'un nombre. A savoir que chaque nombre entier n, il existe a, b  tel que n=a^10+b
deux choses qui n'ont rien à voir sur le plan mathématiques.


3/ je vois toujours pas où tu veux en venir et ça devient de plus en plus abracadabrantesque ta sortie d'explication.. Tu m'en veux pas, je suis un peu c...


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> 1/ ton lien ne donne rien  wikipédia n'a rien sur ton mathématicien de génie.



.... m'enfin voyons ...il est super connu .....c'est luiiiiiii ! Jean Pierre Le goffe !



Il additionne des patates et des endives et tu as une soupe aux potirons ....c'est un génie


----------



## fredintosh (5 Septembre 2008)

Et vous voudriez pas faire un fil "Deux et deux font-ils quatre ?", qu'on puisse un peu parler d'autre chose ?


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .... m'enfin voyons ...il est super connu .....c'est luiiiiiii ! Jean Pierre Le goffe !



ah bah oui, je suis vraiment c... et pourtant, j'aurai dû me douter car on ne cuisine pas les pommes avec des vélos... *C'est de la merde les vélos, c'est de la merde* (c) JPC


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Et vous voudriez pas faire un fil "Deux et deux font-ils quatre ?", qu'on puisse un peu parler d'autre chose ?



Mais on en est pas encore là, on essaye de comprendre sa question


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais on en est pas encore là, on essaye de comprendre sa question



...mais...:mouais:.......euhhh...en fait je crois qu'il n'y avait pas de question...

...:rose: si ?


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...mais...:mouais:.......euhhh...en fait je crois qu'il n'y avait pas de question...
> 
> ...:rose: si ?



Sais pas, j'ai pas lu


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Sais pas, j'ai pas lu



dis bassou, ça fait combien pour toi, 2+2?

et après on change de sujet


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Sais pas, j'ai pas lu



 tu sais lire ???????

putainnnnnn !!!!

*CHAMPAGNE !​*
..


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> 1/ ton lien ne donne rien  wikipédia n'a rien sur ton mathématicien de génie.
> 
> 2/  tu t'évertues à vouloir comparer des choses qui n'ont rien à voir entre elles.
> L'ensemble des nombres entiers peut se définir comme une suite par une fonction fn=n+1. 4 étant défini comme la suite de 3, lui même défini comme le suivant de 2.
> ...



1/ si mais mon lien fonctionne pas. cherche par le nom dans wikepedia
Y'a même son Cv.
chercheur à lIREM de B.-N., au sein de la Commission inter-IREM 
dÉpistémologie et dHistoire des Mathématiques,  
tu vois c'est pas un génie, mais pas un plaisantin non plus.
http://www.caen.iufm.fr/skel/html/recherche/cv/legoff.pdf

ce qu'il y a de drôle dans ta réaction, c'est que tu comprends pas le problème induit par la question posée. est ce que la mathématique rend compte du réel, du vrai. Est ce que deux et deux font quatre c'est vrai? C'est le problème que s'est posé wittgenstein, toute sa vie...bref.
Tiens wittgenstein au passage, ça pourra t'intéresser aussi.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludwig_Josef_Johann_Wittgenstein
Les lois logiques sont des tautologies, elles ne disent rien sur le monde (comme la loi A = A).

J'y reviendrais plus tard là j'ai pas le temps.


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> dis bassou, ça fait combien pour toi, 2+2?
> 
> et après on change de sujet


2 paires de...


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'y reviendrais plus tard là j'ai pas le temps.



 ...on l'a échappé belle


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

Mais les mathématiques ne sont jamais qu'une vue de l'esprit... et puis 2+2=4 peut être considéré comme une conséquence ou comme un postulat. A toi de démontrer que le postulat colle pas.

(allez je t'aide, une simple démonstration par l'absurde en utilisation la fonction inverse de l'exponentielle te donne une contradiction  mais me demande pas de la refaire, c'est loin tout ça  )


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> dis bassou, ça fait combien pour toi, 2+2?
> 
> et après on change de sujet



Euh... alors ca fait.... Si ! si ! attends je sais... Enfin j'l'ai su... merd'merd'merd'... 



Vert ?


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Euh... alors ca fait.... Si ! si ! attends je sais... Enfin j'l'ai su... merd'merd'merd'...
> 
> 
> 
> Vert ?



 oui.. oui... vous m'amenerez votre carnet de correspondance monsieur Bassou...


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Euh... alors ca fait.... Si ! si ! attends je sais... Enfin j'l'ai su... merd'merd'merd'...
> 
> 
> 
> Vert ?



...en plus il coipie 
 !


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

_Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Lila._


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Mais les mathématiques ne sont jamais qu'une vue de l'esprit... et puis 2+2=4 peut être considéré comme une conséquence ou comme un postulat. A toi de démontrer que le postulat colle pas.


Moi non, c'est hors de ma portée, et de la tienne j'imagine, sans vouloir te froisser.
Mais voilà. Tu le dis toi même.
D'ou perspectivisme.
Tu vois qu'il faut pas trop se rigoler. C'est une vraie question philosophique.


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi non, c'est hors de ma portée, et de la tienne j'imagine, sans vouloir te froisser.



là, tu vas me froisser  
_c'est une démo de spé M' très classique... elle se trouve dans les bouqins de maths associés _



estomak a dit:


> Tu vois qu'il faut pas trop se rigoler. C'est une vraie question philosophique.



Je me rigole. Je me rigole...

Ta question est peut être philosophique mais prend un exemple approprié, ou change ta façon de l'exprimer... Je sais pas


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...en plus il coipie
> !


c'est connu
exemple

( inside joke /ON)

j'ai encorrrr rêvééé d''ailes

( inside joke /OFF)


j'en ai peut etre trop dit , c'est que ca peut donner des crises cardiaques


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> là, tu vas me froisser


bah si besoin  t'as toujours WebO *le* specialiste du repassage...



> Ta question est peut être philosophique mais prend un exemple approprié, ou change ta façon de l'exprimer... Je sais pas


t'as  pas se compris

la philosophie , la vraie , pas bhl et ton voisin donc , c'est un concept réfléchi
de l'auto création démiurgique , facon " au commencement était le verbe réfléchi"  si tu te le veux.
Et  ca se pédale  sur 2 vélos  en se mangeant  2 pommes 
 voire dans de la semoule , conceptuelle forcement conceptuelle

( voir plus haut pour les détails sur vraititude et tout le bouzin)


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> là, tu vas me froisser
> _c'est une démo de spé M' très classique... elle se trouve dans les bouqins de maths associés _
> 
> 
> ...



Désolé.
C'est pourtant un énoncé type de question philosophique. je sais pas ce qu'il te faut...
" Deux et deux font quatre, commentez cette assertion'.
Vous avez quatre heures pour répondre.

Mais je crains que tu ne nous fasses un beau hors sujet...


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Mais je crains que tu ne nous fasses un beau hors sujet...



Aucune chance, j'ai autre chose à foutre que me masturber l'esprit sur ce genre de questions. si encore c'était un problème de mathématique, je te dirai pas 

Mais à minima, on commence à comprendre ta question... qui est à ranger sur la même étagère que les précédentes que tu as postées.


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Aucune chance, j'ai autre chose à foutre que me masturber l'esprit sur ce genre de questions. si encore c'était un problème de mathématique, je te dirai pas
> 
> Mais à minima, on commence à comprendre ta question... qui est à ranger sur la même étagère que les précédentes que tu as postées.



Merci mais c'est trop de compliments. Tu sais, je fais ce que je peux, humblement, pour essayer de donner du sens à ce fil. Je ne mérite pas un tel éloge.


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Merci mais c'est trop de compliments. Tu sais, je fais ce que je peux, humblement, pour *essayer de donner du sens à ce fil*. Je ne mérite pas un tel éloge.



.....ça c'est mal ...très beaucoup !  

qu'on l'empaleeeee !


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je ne mérite pas un tel éloge.



C'est vrai. :rateau:


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Un problème de maths ?

1 = &#8734;

Mais au fait, c'est quoi l'infini ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Septembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Un problème de maths ?
> 
> 1 = &#8734;
> 
> Mais au fait, c'est quoi l'infini ?



La réponse est dans ta signature


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Pas faux...
Ceci dit il y a des moyens (plus ou moins orthodoxes) de prouver cette équation !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

selon Bertrand Russell: 

2 + 2 = 5




*******
supposons que 2 + 2 = 5.
on soustrait 2 de chaque membre de lidentité. 
on obtient: 2 = 3.
par symétrie: 3 = 2.
on soustrait 1 de chaque côté, cela donne: 2 = 1.

maintenant, le Pape et moi sommes deux.
puisque 2 = 1, le Pape et moi sommes un.
donc, je suis le Pape.

.


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Votre Sainteté  



Werber s'est aussi amusé à dire que 1+1=3 (enfin il l'a pas inventé, mais je sais pas qui l'a fait en revanche)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La réponse est dans ta signature



d'autant, qu'il en manque une, de catégorie... 

.


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

LHO

c'est parfaitement observé.
Et dans la génération, 1+1=3


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> LHO



oui mais non

Comme il n'est pas le pape, alors 2+2 ne fait pas 5
Et ça se sont des mathématiques


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais non
> 
> Comme il n'est pas le pape, alors 2+2 ne fait pas 5
> Et ça se sont des mathématiques



Tu continues à mépriser la quadruple racine du principe de raison suffisante. T'es un vrai délinquant philosophique toi, décidément.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> maintenant, le Pape et moi sommes deux.
> puisque 2 = 1, le Pape et moi sommes un.
> donc, je suis le Pape.
> .


ce qui laisse présager le pire
je parle de ca





> on soustrait 2 de chaque membre de l&#8217;identité.
> ......
> on soustrait 1 de chaque côté,


On démantèle les  membres 


c'est le retour de la torture !!
*
Ze return of ze spanish Inquisition!!


*






Si c'est celle là on va se marrer


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> d'autant, qu'il en manque une, de catégorie...
> 
> .



La réponse est, là aussi, dans ma signature


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> La réponse est, là aussi, dans ma signature



Ne cherche pas à leur expliquer, tu vas leur péter un neurone !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

Dans le même genre
une connue

Quelle est la difference entre un train électrique?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Dans le même genre
> une connue
> 
> Quelle est la difference entre un train électrique?



Y en a pas, la fumée va toujours dans le même sens ! 

non, juré, je la connaissais pas


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu continues à mépriser la quadruple racine du principe de raison suffisante.



tu noteras que je me suis abstenu de dire que cela faisait 4. Par contre, sa démonstration nous permet d'affirmer que cela ne fait pas 5 

ce qui t'enlève donc déjà une solution envisagée et donc te permet de te rapprocher un peu plus de la solution finale 



estomak a dit:


> T'es un vrai *délinquant* philosophique toi, décidément.



allez va je vais m'assoir au fond de la classe, à côté de...

 ben, ils sont tous au fond


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tu noteras que je me suis abstenu de dire que cela faisait 4. Par contre, sa démonstration nous permet d'affirmer que cela ne fait pas 5



Par contre, on peut démontrer que deux plus deux ça fait trois (avec deux pères, et deux fils et (en option) un ascenseur )


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Dans le même genre
> une connue
> 
> Quelle est la difference entre un train électrique?



soit c'est un énoncé captieux, soit c'est un jeu de mot pascalformaquien, dans la plus pure tradition, du genre, quelle est la différence entre un train et les triques...avec une réponse qui se situe au bas de l'abdomen.
j'hésite.


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> soit c'est un énoncé captieux, soit c'est un jeu de mot pascalformaquien, dans la plus pure tradition, du genre, quelle est la différence entre un train et les triques...avec une réponse qui se situe au bas de l'abdomen.
> j'hésite.



@Pascal : tu vois ce que je te disais ce matin? 

bah l'essentiel est que l'on retrouve notre estomak comme on l'aime, boulable rouge à souhait


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> soit c'est un énoncé captieux, soit c'est un jeu de mot pascalformaquien, dans la plus pure tradition, du genre, quelle est la différence entre un train et les triques...avec une réponse qui se situe au bas de l'abdomen.
> j'hésite.



Pas du tout, ce sont les questions absurde dont il a une étagère complère de sa bibliothèque remplie de recueils, comme par exemple :

- Quelle différence entre un oiseau : y en a pas, les deux ailes sont pareilles &#8230; Surtout la gauche.

- Quelle différence entre un vieux pneu et une enclume : y en a pas, ils sont tous deux en caoutchouc &#8230; Sauf l'enclume !

Et dire que certains critiquent mon abonnement à l'almanach vermot !


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et dire que certains critiquent mon abonnement à l'almanach vermot !



oui bah au lieu de lire tes bouquins corrosifs et subversifs, j'attendais de l'aide sur 2+2=4

euh... quand tu l'as fini ton almanach, tu le passes? :love:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> @Pascal : tu vois ce que je te disais ce matin?[ /quote]
> toutafé
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> La réponse est, là aussi, dans ma signature





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ne cherche pas à leur expliquer, tu vas leur péter un neurone !



la variante Bedos:

il y a trois catégories de personnes, celles qui ont la maladie d'Alzheimer et celles qui n'ont pas la maladie d'Alzheimer.



.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oui bah au lieu de lire tes bouquins corrosifs et subversifs, j'attendais de l'aide sur 2+2=4



Ben, je t'ai déjà fourni les éléments pour 2+2=3, les trois quarts du boulot sont faits, tu peux participer un peu pour le dernier quart nan ! 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, on peut démontrer que deux plus deux ça fait trois (avec deux pères, et deux fils et (en option) un ascenseur )


----------



## vleroy (5 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, je t'ai déjà fourni les éléments pour 2+2=3, les trois quarts du boulot sont faits, tu peux participer un peu pour le dernier quart nan !



hé ho attends, il a fallu que je termine la démonstration de LHO qu'avait fait le boulot à moitié 

je ne commente pas la fin de ton post, tu sais le deuxième alinéa  par respect


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi les enfants chahutent-ils plus fort quand les parents sont malades ? :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi les enfants chahutent-ils plus fort quand les parents sont malades ? :rateau:


mal élévés?

:rateau:


----------



## CRISPEACE (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mal élévés?
> 
> :rateau:



Et pourtant ! Comme dirait mon mari : "Mais t'es un vrai bourreau à côté des autres mamans..." :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (5 Septembre 2008)

Qui ne veut pas que je lise "Dora Bruder" ????? 

2ème fois que je me fais voler ce bouquin en 3 semaines!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Et pourtant ! Comme dirait mon mari : "Mais t'es un vrai bourreau à côté des autres mamans..." :rateau:


Qu'est ce que je disais..
parents mal éléves
----------

 ton mari.....comment dire?...son enfance..... t'as fouillé un peu?

ou encore
Qu'est ce qui lui fait dire ca à propos de toi?

ou encore
..comment dire? Ton enfance à toi...... t'as fouillé un peu?

y a une piste là , y a une piste

:rateau:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (5 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Qui ne veut pas que je lise "Dora Bruder" ?????
> 
> 2ème fois que je me fais voler ce bouquin en 3 semaines!



Il a disparu ?


----------



## aCLR (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ()Ton enfance à toi...... t'as fouillé un peu?
> 
> y a une piste là , y a une piste
> 
> :rateau:



Pour fouiller, j'ai fouillé.
Je dirais même que j'ai suivi ce chemin, _Descends au plus profond de toi même et trouve le noyau insécable, sur lequel tu pourras bâtir une autre personnalité, un homme nouveau*_. Ceci est une interprétation de la célèbre formule des alchimistes,





*Visita Interirem Terrae Rectificando Invenies Operae Lapidem.*
Pièce unique. 1080 x 760 x 40 mm. Fer, papier et encre. 1997. © Tous droits réservés.​
dont on tire l'acronyme V.I.T.R.I.O.L.






*Jean SERVIER, _L'homme et l'invisible, Paris,_ 1964.​


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

@ CRISPEACE:



pascalformac a dit:


> ..comment dire? Ton enfance à toi...... t'as fouillé un peu?
> 
> y a une piste là , y a une piste
> 
> :rateau:




[youtube]v/H-riuyeq3TU&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]

.​


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Pourquoi les enfants chahutent-ils plus fort quand les parents sont malades ? :rateau:



pour exorciser leurs angoisses? leur stress?


----------



## Craquounette (5 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Il a disparu ?



Heureusement que j'ai eu le temps de lire les 40 premières pages


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Septembre 2008)

Si les cadeaux pouvaient parler, que diraient-ils ?


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si les cadeaux pouvaient parler, que diraient-ils ?



que l'altruisme est une forme d'égoïsme vertueux.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si les cadeaux pouvaient parler, que diraient-ils ?


combien de jours avant la revente sur un site?


----------



## kasarus (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Si je te donne 2 vélos et 2 pommes, t'es bien détenteur de quatre objets, oui ou non?
> C'est pas une question con , je t'assure.
> est ce que la mathématique peut dire le vrai? est que le réel peut se traduire en langage mathématique, avec une base décimale,?
> pas si simple...





vleroy a dit:


> oui tu as deux sous ensembles (l'ensemble vélo et l'ensemble pomme)
> si tu considères l'ensemble objet, il est lui même constitué de deux sous ensembles et contient donc 4 objets.
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas où tu veux en venir? Et surtout, y a rien de transcendantal là dedans...
> ...





estomak a dit:


> Visiblement t'as pas compris.
> je sous entendais pas l'absurde, mais plutot le dire vrai.
> Jean pierre le goff ,mathématicien et historien des sciences , qui enseigne la philosophie des mathématiques à Caen, avec cet exemple que je te cite, lui te dirait que 2 et 2 font quatre, c'est pas du tout évident que ca soit une vérité, un dire 'vrai' et que si c'est vrai dans notre base décimale, si l'on se pose en base 10 c'est pas du tout évident que 2 et 2 fasse quatre. Je vais tenter de retrouver l'article.
> 
> ...





vleroy a dit:


> 1/ ton lien ne donne rien  wikipédia n'a rien sur ton mathématicien de génie.
> 
> 2/  tu t'évertues à vouloir comparer des choses qui n'ont rien à voir entre elles.
> L'ensemble des nombres entiers peut se définir comme une suite par une fonction fn=n+1. 4 étant défini comme la suite de 3, lui même défini comme le suivant de 2.
> ...





estomak a dit:


> 1/ si mais mon lien fonctionne pas. cherche par le nom dans wikepedia
> Y'a même son Cv.
> chercheur à l&#8217;IREM de B.-N., au sein de la Commission inter-IREM
> d&#8217;Épistémologie et d&#8217;Histoire des Mathématiques,
> ...





vleroy a dit:


> Mais les mathématiques ne sont jamais qu'une vue de l'esprit... et puis 2+2=4 peut être considéré comme une conséquence ou comme un postulat. A toi de démontrer que le postulat colle pas.
> 
> (allez je t'aide, une simple démonstration par l'absurde en utilisation la fonction inverse de l'exponentielle te donne une contradiction  mais me demande pas de la refaire, c'est loin tout ça  )





estomak a dit:


> Moi non, c'est hors de ma portée, et de la tienne j'imagine, sans vouloir te froisser.
> Mais voilà. Tu le dis toi même.
> D'ou perspectivisme.
> Tu vois qu'il faut pas trop se rigoler. C'est une vraie question philosophique.





vleroy a dit:


> là, tu vas me froisser
> _c'est une démo de spé M' très classique... elle se trouve dans les bouqins de maths associés _
> 
> 
> ...





estomak a dit:


> Désolé.
> C'est pourtant un énoncé type de question philosophique. je sais pas ce qu'il te faut...
> " Deux et deux font quatre, commentez cette assertion'.
> Vous avez quatre heures pour répondre.
> ...





Psycho_fls a dit:


> Votre Sainteté
> 
> 
> 
> Werber s'est aussi amusé à dire que 1+1=3 (enfin il l'a pas inventé, mais je sais pas qui l'a fait en revanche)





vleroy a dit:


> tu noteras que je me suis abstenu de dire que cela faisait 4. Par contre, sa démonstration nous permet d'affirmer que cela ne fait pas 5
> 
> ce qui t'enlève donc déjà une solution envisagée et donc te permet de te rapprocher un peu plus de la solution finale
> 
> ...






Bon.

Estomak et vleroy:  

je détiens LA solution à vos problèmes: (ou pas, j'ai réfléchi le temps d'écrire...  )

On crée l'ensemble A = [Pomme1; Pomme2; Vélo1; Vélo2] on le munit de la loi (notée *) d'estomak... (bon on essaye de se débrouiller pour qu'elle soit interne  et on a donc que pour e,f appartenant à A x A, e*f = Velo ou Pomme...) Et voilà.

Donc réponse à la question Deux vélos + Deux Pommes = Velo ou Pomme (la flemme de définir mieux que ça pour savoir si c'est un velo ou une pomme)



Sinon, la fonction inverse de l'exponentielle, tu parlais de ln? ou de F: x -> exp( -x) ? (vais essayer de redémontrer le truc que t'as dit (c'était quoi déjà? (Sisi je suis en Spéciale, c'est donc censé être de mon niveau...  ) )


Quand au 2 + 2 = 4....
C'est vrai en maths.
En maths, il y a vrai ouX faux (ou exclusif).
Ensuite, ça peut changer à cause des prémisses sous-entendues (et non explicitées ) dans l'utilisation courante.


Ah.... On finit avec ce blaireau de Weber:

(soit dit en passant, je me suis fait conseiller un de ces bouquins sur les fourmis par quelqu'un de mon entourage, il y a quelques idées correctes, le style littéraire, je ne peux en juger d'après une traduction, mais c'est vraiment quelque chose qui ne m'a pas emballé)


A un endroit, après avoir embrouillé avec quelques lignes de calcul, il divise allègrement par 1-1 ... qui vaut 0... CQFD.


----------



## kasarus (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> que l'altruisme est une forme d'égoïsme vertueux.



Oui... le fait d'être vertueux est aussi égoïste alors?

Je m'explique:être vertueux, c'est s'élever.
S'élever, c'est égoïste, non?
Voilà.

Je t'ai bien imité non?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bon.
> 
> blablabla
> .


faut y aller mollo avec les glaces

ca te gele le cerveau


----------



## kasarus (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> faut y aller mollo avec les glaces
> 
> ca te gele le cerveau



Pfff....

C'est un coup qui me les glace, ça 

:love: 

(mais, je m'en fous, tu peux faire ce que tu veux, tu as le droit.   :love


----------



## rabisse (5 Septembre 2008)

Juste ma humble contribution:
Si nos genoux pouvaient plier dans l'autre sens...
A quoi ressemblerait une chaise.


----------



## kasarus (5 Septembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Juste ma humble contribution:
> Si nos genoux pouvaient plier dans l'autre sens...
> A quoi ressemblerait une chaise.



Je pense que l'on aurait pas besoin de chaises... ( vu que les jambes seraient en zig zag, c'est plus confortable de trouver une position d'équilibre (et donc moins fatiguant (car on tient avec nos muscles debout) ) )


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Oui... le fait d'être vertueux est aussi égoïste alors?
> 
> Je m'explique:être vertueux, c'est s'élever.
> S'élever, c'est égoïste, non?
> ...



-s'élever vers quoi?

Tu n'as pas compris. 
j'ai pas dit que le fait d'être vertueux procédait de l'égoïsme. Quoique...je sois pas loin de le penser non plus, mais c'était meme pas le sens de mon propos. Relire Hobbes ...et Nietzsche et faire quelques bémols.
Décidément....
Non, tu m'imites comme l'urine imite le champagne.. Plus ou moins la même couleur, mais pas du tout le même Goût.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

> Pfff....
> 
> C'est un coup qui me les glace, ça


nan, 
j'dis ca car je vois une ou 2 erreurs de raisonnements

 ceci dit Korvolov in " annales de mathematiques theoriques  vol IV"( Moscou 1999 réedité chez TF1 editions avec preface de PPD ET de Castro) établit une distinction selon qu'on parle de velo VTT ou de course et pomme reinette ou golden

ce qui a ouvert tout un champ  ( de pommiers  conceptuels)  sillonné de vélos


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est un coup qui me les glace, ça










Magritte. _La reproduction interdite._ 1937.

.​


----------



## kasarus (5 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> -s'élever vers quoi?
> 
> Tu n'as pas compris.
> j'ai pas dit que le fait d'être vertueux procédait de l'égoïsme. Quoique...je sois pas loin de le penser non plus.



Tu vois donc que je n'étais pas loin de ta pensée... preuve que je n'avais pas tort en postant mon précédent message. Ensuite, je suis désolé s'il manque des trucs dans mes raisonnements, mais je ne peux pas passer ma vie à expliquer mes arguments sur un forum...
Pour finir, il y a tout de même chez toi un certain goût pour l'académisme, et la thésaurisation des connaissances. 
Voilà.


> Non, tu m'imites comme l'urine imite le champagne.. Plus ou moins la même couleur, mais pas du tout le même Goût.


J'ai envie de dire: Heureusement.




Bien sûr, l'urine imite le champagne. enfin je ne suis pas loin de le penser non plus. Relire Obs (Santé), et Nitchiasse, et faire quelques bévues...
N'empêche qu'en raisonnant différemment, on peut dire que l'urine a plus de valeur ajoutée que le champagne non? puisqu'elle est passée par un état de transformation de plus, non?


C'est comme 2 + 2 = 5.


----------



## kasarus (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> nan,
> j'dis ca car je vois une ou 2 erreurs de raisonnements
> 
> ceci dit Korvolov in " annales de mathematiques theoriques  vol IV"( Moscou 1999 réedité chez TF1 editions avec preface de PPD ET de Castro) établit une distinction selon qu'on parle de velo VTT ou de course et pomme reinette ou golden
> ...



j'ai le droit à une correction?  

elles sont où? (ok, c'est imprécis, mais je ne les vois pas  )


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2008)

C'est de la "pisse d'âne", vos histoires !...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

le magritte ca ressemble comme deux gouttes d'eau  à la photo de Seinfeld lors de la signature de contrat pour pubs microdoux ( à peine 10millions$ pour ce macuser notoire)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

rabisse a dit:


> Juste ma humble contribution:
> Si nos genoux pouvaient plier dans l'autre sens...
> A quoi ressemblerait une chaise.









.​


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Oui... le fait d'être vertueux est aussi égoïste alors?
> 
> Je m'explique:être vertueux, c'est s'élever.
> S'élever, c'est égoïste, non?
> ...





estomak a dit:


> -s'élever vers quoi?
> 
> Tu n'as pas compris.
> j'ai pas dit que le fait d'être vertueux procédait de l'égoïsme. Quoique...je sois pas loin de le penser non plus, mais c'était meme pas le sens de mon propos. Relire Hobbes ...et Nietzsche et faire quelques bémols.
> ...



Alors ça, pour l'imitation, vous êtes forts, au point que je n'arrive plus à vous distinguer 

Mais pour les cadeaux, y a personne

Rien 

(à part pascalformac qui a dit, je résume, en espérant ne pas trahir sa pensée si pertinente : "ça va faire du bruit dans le vide-ordure")

Mais enfin, bougez-vous quoi, y a Bataille et Mauss à convoquer


----------



## estomak (5 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu vois donc que je n'étais pas loin de ta pensée... preuve que je n'avais pas tort en postant mon précédent message. Ensuite, je suis désolé s'il manque des trucs dans mes raisonnements, mais je ne peux pas passer ma vie à expliquer mes arguments sur un forum...
> Pour finir, il y a tout de même chez toi un certain goût pour l'académisme, et la thésaurisation des connaissances.
> Voilà.
> 
> .



Non justement.
Tu ne comprends toujours pas. J'aurais pas utilisé le terme d'égoïsme, car il est impropre, plutôt celui de puissance, mais l'idée que nous agissions pour nous en agissant pour autrui me parait tout à fait pertinente. C'est l'aller retour.... Don, contre don et cétéra...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors ça, pour l'imitation, vous êtes forts, au point que je n'arrive plus à vous distinguer



arrête le champagne... 




CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais enfin, bougez-vous quoi, y a Bataille et Mauss à convoquer



Bataille pour la notion de dépense et Mauss pour le don... 

.


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi plus je vous lis plus la phrase : « *LIBÉREZ SONNYBOY* » occupe mes pensées


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (à part pascalformac qui a dit, je résume, en espérant ne pas trahir sa pensée si pertinente : "ça va faire du bruit dans le vide-ordure")


Presque
maintenant concernant le bruit , pas de faux espoirs , un transfert electronique ( la majorité des échanges ) est silencieux

Et  un des membres ressortira  toutes les theories sur le Don 
( pas le fleuve , l'autre, le concept qui n'est pas un concept , notion abordée par moultes phlosophes  penseurs et... theoriciens du marketing es- humanitaire)


----------



## kasarus (5 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors ça, pour l'imitation, vous êtes forts, au point que je n'arrive plus à vous distinguer
> 
> Mais pour les cadeaux, y a personne
> 
> ...



 là, j'ai dû faire un truc mauvais....

Et puis, un cadeau qui parle... je me demandais ce qu'ils pourraient dire de plus qu'un objet normal.
Ils parlent déjà, non? (bon, j'arrête la philo, ça me réussit très mal


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Septembre 2008)

Nephou a dit:


> Pourquoi plus je vous lis plus la phrase : « *LIBÉREZ SONNYBOY* » occupe mes pensées



Parce que Sonny avait l'estomac de Mandeville et non pas le côté dyspepsique de La Roche Foucauld

J'ai bon ?


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Presque
> maintenant concernant le bruit , pas de faux espoirs , un transfert electronique ( la majorité des échanges ) est silencieux
> 
> Et  un des membres ressortira  toutes les theories sur le Don
> ( pas le fleuve , *l'autre, le concept qui n'est pas un concept *, notion abordée par moultes phlosophes  penseurs et... theoriciens du marketing es- humanitaire)



Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est celui qui surfait sur les concepts
Aux amitiés choisies


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2008)

Un peu amphigourique, tout ça...


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Un peu amphigourique, tout ça...



J'hésite 

Et puis non, je ne dirai rien

(sur la terminaison )


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Si je ne me trompe pas, c'est celui qui surfait sur les concepts


impossible


et puis ill n'a pas été le seul 
même les philosophes Gerard Holtz et Michel Drucker , Douillet  Bernie C et  compagnie  surfèrent là dessus
 c'est fou le nombre de gens qui savent surfer sur des concepts, c'est tout une technique, l'important c'est de prendre le trend au bon moment, ni trop tôt( on passe pour dingue ) ni trop tard ( populisme, plagiat)


----------



## kasarus (6 Septembre 2008)

Benjamin ayant fait le ménage....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Ne place pas tes espoirs trop haut&#8230;


----------



## CRISPEACE (6 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Qu'est ce que je disais..
> parents mal éléves
> ----------
> 
> ...



Non, j'ai pas fouillé mais j'y songe... 




LHO a dit:


> @ CRISPEACE:
> 
> 
> [youtube]v/H-riuyeq3TU&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]
> ...



Elle dit qu'elle voit pas de quoi tu parles...


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, mais le miron est revenu... fidèle ces bestioles il parait quand même


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

On dirait que tout va mieux par chez nous&#8230; Plus de problèmes existentiels, relationnels, professionnels et générationnels.

Qu'est-ce qui est à l'origine d'une telle quiétude ?


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> On dirait que tout va mieux par chez nous&#8230; Plus de problèmes existentiels, relationnels, professionnels et générationnels.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui est à l'origine d'une telle quiétude ?


L'alcool.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> là, j'ai dû faire un truc mauvais....
> 
> (bon, j'arrête la philo, ça me réussit très mal


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> On dirait que tout va mieux par chez nous Plus de problèmes existentiels, relationnels, professionnels et générationnels.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui est à l'origine d'une telle quiétude ?



La contemplation incessante des vérités intelligibles et éternelles


----------



## asticotboy (21 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La contemplation incessante des vérités intelligibles et éternelles



Voilà... un exemple de ce que pense grug...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> On dirait que tout va mieux par chez nous&#8230; Plus de problèmes existentiels, relationnels, professionnels et générationnels.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui est à l'origine d'une telle quiétude ?


Nan nan&#8230; je suis revenu, les choses rentrent dans l'ordre, c'est tout&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2008)

Un seul hêtre vous manque, et tout est des peupliers...


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Septembre 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Voilà... un exemple de ce que pense grug...



J'ai dit : incessante
Pas éthylique


----------



## aCLR (21 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan nan je suis revenu, les choses rentrent dans l'ordre, c'est tout



Faut dire que tu mets les moyens pour ça.


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi Mackie est toujours défait après 2 bières ?

Il a un truc pour passer de "frais" à déchiré sans passer par la case "euphorique" (appellé syndrôme du Foguenne) ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi Mackie est toujours défait après 2 bières ?
> 
> Il a un truc pour passer de "frais" à déchiré sans passer par la case "euphorique" (appellé syndrôme du Foguenne) ?



Un problème d'orthographe?

eforik, t'es marrant, toi...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi Mackie est toujours défait après 2 bières ?
> 
> Il a un truc pour passer de "frais" à déchiré sans passer par la case "euphorique" (appellé syndrôme du Foguenne) ?


disons que sa phase euphorique c'est de prendre des photos 
( en décrivant tout de l'appareil du moment)

-
par ailleurs concernant le syndrome de Foguenne , Samedi Elisnice a fait une bonne remarque: 
l' accent de Foguenne évolue


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

la force de la voix aussi :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> la force de la voix aussi :love:



Tiens au fait, dans les questions que je me suis posé un jour (samedi pour être précis), "il est donc si connu que ça, not'Fab Fab ?", parce que samedi aprèm, alors que tu discutais avec nounours ou Maousse, je sais plus trop, un pékin lambda m'a demandé qui était le monsieur blond derrière moi, et quand j'ai répondu "Fabien Remblier", il à fait "Ah ! C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait !", puis il s'est de nouveau perdu dans la foule


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est ça la célébrité  !

Sinon Fab'fab' l'avait payé combien pour venir te demander ça ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

Rien du tout, j'ai même vu une des charmantes hôtesses à l'entrée de l'AE ruiner sa culotte quand not' Fab'Fab a nous qu'on a, lui a confirmé que c'était bien lui, notre héros a tous


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Rhooo ! Veux-tu dire que, dans l'extase d'apprendre que c'était LUI, elle a arraché violemment sa culotte pour l'offrir à Fab'  !!!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Septembre 2008)

Dans le même genre Samedi soir au lou
( je sais pas si Fab'Fab , si habitué  , a fait gaffe)

à la table à coté j'entends une conversation manifestement orientée " cette tête là , c'est lui ou pas?"

moi, "serviable" je coupe court à ces interrogations existentielles en leur balancant , comme ca  avec un  sourire ambigu ( z'allez comprendre pourquoi)
  "non c'est pas lui c'est son frère jumeau"

du coup ca a relancé  le bouzin dans 2 directions


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

Un jour Mackie a été pris pour Homer Simpson. Il n'en a pas fait un plat.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un jour Mackie a été pris pour Homer Simpson. Il n'en a pas fait un plat.



C'st pourtant pas la coupe de cheveux.
La couleur après plusieurs bières peut-être?


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Un jour Mackie a été pris pour Homer Simpson. Il n'en a pas fait un plat.


 
Cepandant la pillule était mal passée ce jour là, car ayant appris que Benjamin avait rit à cette comparaison, il s'était écrié :_Men foutt car Benjamin son vrai nom c'est *Montgomery Burns* car il veu pas me faire admine et lui aussi il a la meme coupe et les meme caracthères que _*Montgomery Burns*


----------



## benkenobi (24 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Cepandant la pillule était mal passée ce jour là, car ayant appris que Benjamin avait rit à cette comparaison, il s'était écrié :_Men foutt car Benjamin son vrai nom c'est *Montgomery Burns* car il veu pas me faire admine et lui aussi il a la meme coupe et les meme caracthères que _*Montgomery Burns*



Pas très crédible ton histoire. Pas assez de fautes d'orthographe....


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Pas très crédible ton histoire. Pas assez de fautes d'orthographe....



je suis pas fan de l'estomak, mais d'ici à mettre dans sa signature un lien direct pour le bouler rouge...

Alors son histoire elle passe au second plan, il se fait plaisir, on le laisse faire par indulgence, comme dans de nombreux fils où l'inconsistence règne en maître


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je suis pas fan de l'estomak, mais d'ici à mettre dans sa signature un lien direct pour le bouler rouge...
> 
> Alors son histoire elle passe au second plan, il se fait plaisir, on le laisse faire par indulgence, comme dans de nombreux fils où l'inconsistence règne en maître



T'es modo toi maintenant ?


----------



## kasarus (24 Septembre 2008)

Non, juste quelqu'un de bien.

Et qui clique n'importe où.


----------



## vleroy (24 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'es modo toi maintenant ?



t'es vraiment un gamin 



kasarus a dit:


> Non, juste quelqu'un de bien.
> 
> Et qui clique n'importe où.


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> T'es modo toi maintenant ?



Non pourquoi tu me vois vert ?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Non pourquoi tu me vois vert ?



aCLR est un multi de vleroy?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2008)

pire que ca en fait Couleursud vleroy = même personne

comme couleursud c'est estomak lui même double de ...( là on est plusieurs  avec des idées  assez convergentes mais on se les garde histoire de continuer à jouer)
et que  pascalformac vleroy aCLR  ne font qu'un etc etc

en fait le secret de cette merveilleuse harmonie sur macg  c'est qu'il n'y a qu'une dizaine de vrais membres chacun avec des centaines d'identités


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pire que ca en fait Couleursud vleroy = même personne
> 
> comme couleursud c'est estomak lui même double de ...( là on est plusieurs  avec des idées  assez convergentes mais on se les garde histoire de continuer à jouer)
> et que  pascalformac vleroy aCLR  ne font qu'un etc etc
> ...



Ne le croyez pas, c'est faux, pascalformac est en réalité un bot de vBulletin, c'est pas un de la dizaine de vrais membres de MacGe, mais juste un sous programme informatique destiné à faire gonfler le nombre de membres pour qu'on soit devant MacB et qu'on récupère les annonceurs !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2008)

fallait pas le dire !
tous les pascal sont des bots *
(rien que le nom est un signe , sans oublier l' hommage caché à Kubrick )

*un autre signe:
certains des bots ont une banque de données  Almanach Vermot


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Septembre 2008)

Quoi, j'ai bien entendu ? Pascal a un pied bot ?! Faut se faire opérer, c'est mauvais ce genre de programmes alakon .


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Quoi, j'ai bien entendu ? Pascal a un pied bot ?! Faut se faire opérer, c'est mauvais ce genre de programmes alakon .


la seule vraie solution c'est réinitialisation effacement reformatage et bascule sur la banque de données bisounours special web  " que le web est une communauté kon est tous copains, youkadi"

P77 hésite 
 il hurle dans les couloirs " j'veux garder mes Vermot , j'veux garder mes  verts mots"


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> fallait pas le dire !
> tous les pascal sont des bots *
> (rien que le nom est un signe , sans oublier l' hommage caché à Kubrick )
> 
> ...



Sauf les Pascal verts*, qui, disposant du bouton à bannir, ne peuvent pas être soumis aux trois lois de la robotique (dites "lois Asimov"), et sont donc, eux, de vraies personnes 



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Quoi, j'ai bien entendu ? Pascal a un pied bot ?! Faut se faire opérer, c'est mauvais ce genre de programmes alakon .



Nan, pascal4mac n'as pas un pied bot, il *est* un pied et un bot, nuance ! 



pascalformac a dit:


> P77 hésite
> il hurle dans les couloirs " j'veux garder mes Vermot , j'veux garder mes  verts mots"



Anecdote amusante : si j'en connais l'existence, je ne me souviens pas avoir jamais ouvert un exemplaire de ce fameux almanach de toute mon existence 



(*) Oui, je ne suis pas le seul, il y en a un autre (bien qu'en ce moment, son vert ait un peu tourné )


----------



## estomak (25 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je suis pas fan de l'estomak, mais d'ici à mettre dans sa signature un lien direct pour le bouler rouge...



Je suis bien de ton avis. Tu viens de te rendre compte que la technologie et la culture ne rendent pas l'humanité meilleure.
Bien au contraire.


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas une question, ça ?!...


----------



## estomak (25 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pas une question, ça ?!...



Si. C'est une affirmation polémique qui attend ton commentaire.


----------



## mado (25 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pas une question, ça ?!...



Juste un sujet de philo..


----------



## tirhum (25 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Si. C'est une affirmation polémique qui attend ton commentaire.





mado a dit:


> Juste un sujet de philo..


:afraid:


----------



## estomak (25 Septembre 2008)

Faut croire que pour certaines, leur demander le chemin d'une librairie, c'est un sujet de philo.
Sans commentaire.
:love:


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2008)




----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> aCLR est un multi de vleroy?





pascalformac a dit:


> pire que ca en fait Couleursud vleroy = même personne()
> pascalformac vleroy aCLR  ne font qu'un etc etc
> 
> en fait le secret de cette merveilleuse harmonie sur macg  c'est qu'il n'y a qu'une dizaine de vrais membres chacun avec des centaines d'identités


Allez poster vos dénonciations dans le fil dédié


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je suis bien de ton avis. Tu viens de te rendre compte que la technologie et la culture ne rendent pas l'humanité meilleure.
> Bien au contraire.



Sors de ce corps, Jean-Jacques


----------



## vleroy (25 Septembre 2008)

je peux bosser deux minutes sans qu'on me colle tous les multi pseudos sur le dos 

attendez que j'ai fini


----------



## aCLR (25 Septembre 2008)

je peux bosser deux minutes sans qu'on me colle tous les multi pseudos sur le dos 

attendez que j'ai fini


----------



## vleroy (25 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> je peux bosser deux minutes sans qu'on me colle tous les multi pseudos sur le dos
> 
> attendez que j'ai fini



m*** fausse manip :rateau:


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Septembre 2008)

Ça y'est, tif et tondu partent en doublette.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Septembre 2008)

je peux bosser deux minutes sans qu'on me colle tous les multi pseudos sur le dos 

attendez que j'ai fini


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Septembre 2008)

Ça y'est, tif et tondu partent en doublette.


----------



## alter_ego (25 Septembre 2008)

m*** fausse manip :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (25 Septembre 2008)

*POURQUOI?????*


----------



## usurp (25 Septembre 2008)

Je me demande souvent pourquoi le pseudo-nommé *estomak*, lorsqu'il poste, se fait toujours allumer.
Réponse à trouver dans l'un de ses post ?

--Usurp--


----------



## benjamin (25 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Il y a matière à débat.



Ou pas. La preuve.


----------



## asticotboy (25 Septembre 2008)

Beau boulot chef !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

Bon. Je trouve que vous tombez tous un peu facilement dans le panneau 
Ça devient amusant


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Bon. Je trouve que vous tombez tous un peu facilement dans le panneau
> Ça devient amusant



Ca y est ? T'avoue qu'Estomak est un de tes doubles-pseudos ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi me donner autant de mal pour passer pour un con ? Non. Trop d'énergie négative. Même pas un exutoire. Il tourne déjà en rond. Son costume est trop  large pour lui  Admirez la suite à venir


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas dire bonjour en arrivant ce matin?

Donc voila
Bonjour tout le monde!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

(Ça fait vachement alcooliques anonymes, quand même&#8230; )


----------



## Lila (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,
je me présente, je m'appelle Lila

.....c'est mon 15 695 eme jours sans l'ombre d'intelligence .....


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi c'est précisément dans les moments ou c'est interdit qu'on a une méga envie de lâcher des caisses, et qu'en général ça pue la mort ? 

Ex : rdv romantique, rdv avec le boss, etc...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est la loi de Murphy, hélas.


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2008)

Ça, c'est le stress, mon bichon.

Ou alors, tu as tellement l'habitude de lacher des caisses pourries que tu ne t'en rends compte que dans les moments importants.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça, c'est le stress, mon bichon.
> 
> Ou alors, tu as tellement l'habitude de lacher des caisses pourries que tu ne t'en rends compte que dans les moments importants.


Merci 
maintenant je comprends mieux quand Bassman sur sa moto , tel un Chevalier Noir sur son destrier, arrive ou part et  fait de soudaines embardées...


----------



## asticotboy (26 Septembre 2008)

Oui. C'est une autre façon de mettre les gaz.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pourquoi c'est précisément dans les moments ou c'est interdit qu'on a une méga envie de lâcher des caisses, et qu'en général ça pue la mort ?
> 
> Ex : rdv romantique, rdv avec le boss, etc...



T'as qu'a faire croire que c'est kiki

[YOUTUBE]4cGNZ5jmOxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manulemafatais (3 Octobre 2008)

Qui crée l'argent ?


http://vimeo.com/moogaloop_local.sw...&context=&context_id=&hd_off=0&buildnum=19175


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Octobre 2008)




----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi un type à qui un mail automatique demande de cliquer sur un lien pour activer son compte m'envoie-t-il un scan de son passeport ?
Oui, pourquoi ? :afraid:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Pourquoi un type à qui un mail automatique demande de cliquer sur un lien pour activer son compte m'envoie-t-il un scan de son passeport ?
> Oui, pourquoi ? :afraid:


Ben c'est pas ce que les suisses doivent faire depuis le départ de cyril ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2008)

Invitation au voyage ?


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Invitation au voyage ?



En Tunisie. Pourquoi pas.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> En Tunisie. Pourquoi pas.


C'est pas le fameux type qui contrefait, heu fabrique des iPods discount pour la boutique de M.....side ?


----------



## benjamin (3 Octobre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est pas le fameux type qui contrefait, heu fabrique des iPods discount pour la boutique de l'abonné à ProxLexis ?



Jusqu'au dernier mot, j'ai cru que tu parlais de Mackie.

//edit: ah bah voilà, c'est tout de suite plus clair.


----------



## benkenobi (8 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi, quand on pose des questions, il y a toujours des gens qui se croient obligés de répondre ?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2008)

Parce qu'une question appelle toujours une réponse peut-être?


----------



## pascalformac (8 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Parce qu'une question appelle toujours une réponse peut-être?



ca?

_Youhouuu
Répoooonse , où es tu?_


----------



## benkenobi (8 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Parce qu'une question appelle toujours une réponse peut-être?



Et ben non, justement.



et la démonstration brillante du non moins brillant (dans le noir) pascalformac le prouve : ce n'est pas parce qu'on l'appelle que la réponse vient nécessairement.


----------



## fredintosh (8 Octobre 2008)

Tout dépend si on lui demande gentiment


----------



## benkenobi (8 Octobre 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tout dépend si on lui demande gentiment



On demande pas, on appelle !! Faut suivre...  

Et puis c'est pas nous qui appelons, c'est la question. Faut suivre...


----------



## vleroy (8 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> On demande pas, on appelle !! Faut suivre...
> 
> Et puis c'est pas nous qui appelons, c'est la question. Faut suivre...



on polémique bien pour rien ici
il suffit de virer les plists


----------



## benkenobi (8 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> on polémique bien pour rien ici
> il suffit de virer les plists



mais pourquoi y'en a toujours un qui apporte une réponse ?

:rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> mais pourquoi y'en a toujours un qui apporte une réponse ?
> 
> :rateau:



Ouais, enfin en même temps... :sleep:

Bon, à part ça, vous ne pensez pas qu'il y a eu un peu trop d'interrogations dans ce fil ?


----------



## benkenobi (8 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon, à part ça, vous ne pensez pas qu'il y a eu un peu trop d'interrogations dans ce fil ?



Je m'interroge...


----------



## aCLR (8 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Pourquoi, quand on pose des questions, il y a toujours des gens qui se croient obligés de répondre ?





benkenobi a dit:


> mais pourquoi y'en a toujours un qui apporte une réponse ?
> 
> :rateau:





benkenobi a dit:


> Je m'interroge...


:love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Octobre 2008)

Oh mon Dieu, la série de censure de Benjamin en page précédente!  
Beau boulot! C'était pour un record du monde?  Si c'est ça fallait le dire, on peut se débrouiller pour te ramener encore plus de troll!! :love:


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon, à part ça, vous ne pensez pas qu'il y a eu un peu trop d'interrogations dans ce fil ?



pourquoi t'en souhaiterait ailleurs?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Pourquoi, quand on pose des questions, il y a toujours des gens qui se croient obligés de répondre ?





Mobyduck a dit:


> Parce qu'une question appelle toujours une réponse peut-être?



C'est surtout que si il n'y avait pas tous ces pigeo &#8230; posteurs pour poser des questions, on aurait l'air con, nous, avec nos réponses !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est surtout que si il n'y avait pas tous ces pigeo  posteurs pour poser des questions, on aurait l'air con, nous, avec nos réponses !


Salut,

C'est qui les "pigeons"`? 

Salut.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> C'est qui les "pigeons"`?
> 
> Salut.



"Les posteurs", j'ai dit "les posteurs" i


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "Les posteurs", j'ai dit "les posteurs" i



imposteur


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> imposteur


Non au singulier c'est impostier! 
Retourne à ta grammaire, pigeo &#8230;posteur!


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> imposteur





Atlante a dit:


> Non au singulier c'est impostier!



Hum, faudrait mettre ça en facteurs, pour vérifier :rateau:


----------



## kasarus (9 Octobre 2008)

Voulez vous bien aller sur noyades en trombe...


----------



## Bassman (9 Octobre 2008)

Faut il toujours y croire ?

Nan parce que si on y croit, on sera forcément déçu. Et si on y croit plus, on est foutu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Faut il toujours y croire ?
> 
> Nan parce que si on y croit, on sera forcément déçu. Et si on y croit plus, on est foutu...



Le corbeau croasse, et l'herbe croît, le crapaud coasse, et moi je croies,
J'ai pas d'apôtres, j'ai pas de croix, je croies en l'autre, je croies en moi !

(Claude Nougaro)

Note pour tes futures lettres de motivation : "on y croit" = "on y pousse", "on y grandit". "On y croie" = "on a confiance en &#8230;", "on pense que c'est vrai"


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi les questions qui restent sans réponse sont toujours celles dont on veut précisément avoir la réponse?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi les questions qui restent sans réponse sont toujours celles dont on veut précisément avoir la réponse?



Tu attends vraiment une réponse, là ?


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> pourquoi t'en souhaiterait ailleurs?



Qu'est-ce que je disais... :sleep:


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais... :sleep:



Je sais pas.
T'as dit un truc ? J'ai loupé.


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais... :sleep:





l'écrieur a dit:


> Je sais pas.
> T'as dit un truc ? J'ai loupé.



on peut pas être à l'accueil et au moulin


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je sais pas.
> T'as dit un truc ? J'ai loupé.



Rien de bien important... 
Sinon, tu penses pas qu'il y a eu un peu trop d'interrogations dans ce fil ?


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2008)

Bah, en même temps c'est sa raison d'être (au fil).


----------



## aCLR (9 Octobre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah, en même temps c'est sa raison d'être (au fil).






[DM]xiwlo[/DM]​


La question c'est pourquoi je ne l'ai pas postée dans les chansons qu'on aime* et que c'est la honte ou dans hiv&#8230; ?




*Et que parfois ça fait mouiller les yeux


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> on peut pas être à l'accueil et au moulin



Je sais pas, je ne m'occupe plus de l'accueil depuis longtemps. Et très sincèrement, il vaut mieux pour toutes nos concierges.
Et je garde mes moulins pour moi.


----------



## vleroy (9 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je sais pas, je ne m'occupe plus de l'accueil depuis longtemps. Et très sincèrement, il vaut mieux pour toutes nos concierges.
> Et je garde mes moulins pour moi.



on dirait donc la même chose?


----------



## Bassman (10 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Faut il toujours y croire ?
> 
> Nan parce que si on y croit, on sera forcément déçu. Et si on y croit plus, on est foutu...



Je me cite, d'abord parce que je fais ce que je veux , et qu'en fait j'avais tord de douter... Comme quoi, a un jour près...


----------



## aCLR (10 Octobre 2008)

signature de &#8230 a dit:


> Au bar, ils ont sept ans et demi d'âge mental.





Doit quand même y en avoir des plus vieux, tu ne crois pas ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Octobre 2008)

Pas sur.

7 ans et demi, c'est parait-il l'âge de raison 

E...k aurait-il tout faux ? :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

l'âge de raison, est ce un concept ( hégèlien)?


----------



## vleroy (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> l'âge de raison, est ce un concept ( hégèlien)?



ah non 



De toutes manières, on sert pas d'alcool ici, alors pourquoi être plus âgé?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> De toutes manières, on sert pas d'alcool ici, alors pourquoi être plus âgé?


interessant 

d'où ma question

le cidre Loïc Raison  est il  un cidre de garde?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> interessant
> 
> d'où ma question
> 
> le cidre Loïc Raison  est il  un cidre de garde?



Moi, en tout cas, je ne le garde pas, je préfère le boire !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, en tout cas, je ne le garde pas, je préfère le boire !


ouep 
n'empêche que ca m'intrigue
est ce que le cidre supporte le vieillissement?

Gros doute
ca vire vinaigre?


----------



## Bassman (10 Octobre 2008)

Pire que ca pascal.

Le cidre vieilli un peu, mais passé un certain temps, il agit comme un super dragé FUCA, un truc que t'as même pas idée que ca puisse faire effet aussi vite.

(Testé et approuvé en 1998 avec un cid' de 1973 :sick: )


----------



## vleroy (10 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Le cidre vieilli un peu, mais passé un certain temps, il agit comme un super dragé FUCA, un truc que t'as même pas idée que ca puisse faire effet aussi vite.



c'est confirmé, c'est confirmé 

par contre le calvados


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Pire que ca pascal.
> 
> Le cidre vieilli un peu, mais passé un certain temps, il agit comme un super dragé FUCA, un truc que t'as même pas idée que ca puisse faire effet aussi vite.


Ahhh 
j'vais pete en garder pour cet usage là alors




> (Testé et approuvé en 1998 avec un cid' de 1973 :sick: )


en 98?
 y t ont servi ca à la cantine de maternelle?

( je sors)


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Octobre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> on dirait donc la même chose?



N'essaie pas d'insinuer que tu pourrais être son double. Tu en es loin... :sleep:



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pire que ca pascal.
> 
> Le cidre vieilli un peu, mais passé un certain temps, il agit comme un super dragé FUCA, un truc que t'as même pas idée que ca puisse faire effet aussi vite.
> 
> (Testé et approuvé en 1998 avec un cid' de 1973 :sick: )



C'était pour la Coupe du Monde ?


----------



## vleroy (10 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> N'essaie pas d'insinuer que tu pourrais être son double. Tu en es loin... :sleep:



Mais mon canard, je n'insinue rien et personne ne s'est mépris, sauf toi peut être... donc garde tes conneries pour ton forum, ça fera de la matière car il en manque 

fin du HS


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Octobre 2008)

_Le prophète: "You do not have to follow leaders" 
La foule en choeur: "We do not have to follow leaders" 
Le prophète: "You are all individuals" 
La foule en choeur: "We are all individuals" 
Un passant: "I am not" 
La foule en choeur: "Shut up"

Monty Python's Life of Brian..._

[avec la musique]... _*Always look at the bright side of life...*_


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un a vu la sandale dernierement?



(faut suivre)

bon faut qu'j vous laisse, j'dois faire du réassort
 j'manque de pierres à lapidation
( y a eu  ces derniers temps, au bar, une grande vague d'achat  , les rayons sont vides , faut se tourner vers les pierres  d'importation  , c'est cher  ou la finition laisse à désirer)


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu la sandale dernierement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce que j'aime bien chez toi
C'est l'aspect crypté de tes messages
Dès que je vois un pascalformac, je me précipite pour le lire
Et je ne suis jamais déçu


----------



## tirhum (10 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez toi
> C'est l'aspect crypté de tes messages
> Dès que je vois un pascalformac, je me précipite pour le lire
> Et je ne suis jamais déçu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi l'intervention de l'Etat c'est caca en temps normal et c'est normal en temps de caca ?


----------



## kasarus (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quelqu'un a vu la sandale dernierement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et les fausse barbes, c'est toujours aussi cher?

Les pierres d'importation, tous des voleurs...

Elle..; non LUI


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien chez toi
> C'est l'aspect crypté de tes messages
> Dès que je vois un pascalformac, je me précipite pour le lire
> Et je ne suis jamais déçu


Ce n'est pas du tout crypté, mais éventuellement opaque  que pour ceux... qui n'ont pas compris de quoi je parle
voilààà

ceux qui eux savent à quoi je fais allusion, comprennent et ensuite , apprecient ( ou pas)*

et il n'y a pas besoin d'explication de texte ( contrairement à ce que pensait un calimero patenté qu'on avait , et qu'on a toujours ....mais sous d'autres pseudos )

edit
*demo juste au dessus
merci kasarus 

_ crucifiixion?
file de gauche , une croix par personne_


----------



## kasarus (10 Octobre 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Pourquoi l'intervention de l'Etat c'est caca en temps normal et c'est normal en temps de caca ?



Parce que ils se disent tous:

Merde, mes comptes cachés en titres, 

merde, merde.
bon, les gars, on assure aujourd'hui, et c'est re- les vacances après.

Autre vision des choses:

Quand c'est normal, on pense toujours que c'est normal et qu'ils font que de la merde. (alors que ya du bon et du mauvais)

Et quand c'est plus normal, on se dit, Ben pinaise, ils servent à quelquechose... parce que, du coup, on voit mieux le bon....


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Parce que ils se disent tous:
> 
> Merde, mes comptes cachés en titres,
> 
> ...


Voir le _Bon , la Bourse  et le Truand_
film en cinemascope Dolby  en diffusion mondiale  en ce moment


----------



## kasarus (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Voir le _Bon , la Bourse  et le Truand_
> film en cinemascope Dolby  en diffusion mondiale  en ce moment



C'est une histoire de cadrage, de bourse, et de budget.

Comme le porno en salle, déconseillé aux bourses modestes.


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout crypté, mais éventuellement opaque  que pour ceux... qui n'ont pas compris de quoi je parle
> voilààà
> 
> ceux qui eux savent à quoi je fais allusion, comprennent et ensuite , apprecient ( ou pas)*
> ...



Et voilà, dès que nous avons une belle occasion de discuter tous les deux, entre nous,
De choses essentielles
Comme la différence entre le fond et la forme
Du mode d'existence et d'expression des pseudos sur MaGé
Il faut que tu fasses des _clinamen_
Sur les doubles pseudos

Non, comme ça, on n'avancera jamais


----------



## Pierrou (10 Octobre 2008)

Dans la pièce d'à côté, ma tante, pou tenter d'endormir mon petit cousin, charmant bambin de quatre an, lui raconte pour la troisième fois d'affilée l'histoire passionnante de _Tigrou-le-petit-chat-perdu-dans-un-zoo-trop-cosmopolite-pour-ses-préjugés-ethnocentristes-qui-retourne-à-la-fin-chez-sa-mémère_, au grand bonheur du chiard susmentionné qui en redemande, l'histoire maintenant chez lui une excitation peu compatible avec le sommeil...


Question, donc: Mais quand-est-ce qu'il va se lasser, le goooossse ?


----------



## kasarus (10 Octobre 2008)

Sors ton armure, il te répondra tout seul.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Octobre 2008)

Peux po, pas fini d'y mettre un coup de polish... 


( _à l'armure, pas au gosse, tas de pervers polymorphes !  )_


----------



## benkenobi (10 Octobre 2008)

Mais pourquoi tant de haine ???


----------



## aCLR (11 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Mais pourquoi tant de haine ???


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

Ce dont on ne peut parler, fait-il le taire ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

C'est de toi, ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

encore  la manie   Ludwig?


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> encore  la manie   Ludwig?



7.



Bon, alors, une autre :

Supposons Mary, une spécialiste en neurosciences, qui aurait une connaissance complète de la structure du cerveau et du fonctionnement du système nerveux. Elle pourrait, de cette manière, savoir tout ce qui se passe dans le cerveau d&#8217;un individu qui observe un objet de couleur rouge. Mais, supposons aussi que cette scientifique ne puisse voir elle-même les couleurs, du fait de quelque maladie ou parce qu&#8217;elle aurait été élevée dans un univers artificiel dépourvu de couleur. La question est alors de savoir si, d&#8217;après sa connaissance du cerveau et à partir des résultats de son observation de l&#8217;individu éprouvant une sensation de rouge, elle serait à même d&#8217;avoir elle-même cette impression de rouge.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> 7.


Ah tiens...
Et là, curieusement,  plus question de cryptage obscur...
:rateau:



> Supposons Mary,..........


Mary aime t elle mettre en boite des chats?

( si elle est la maitresse d'Erwin , ca s'expliquerait...)


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est pas faux...

Supposons que mon armoire à pharmacie soit pleine d'aspirine...


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah tiens...
> Mary aime t elle mettre en boite des chats?



Je m'étais posé la même question


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

et si en plus elle est daltonienne....


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La question est alors de savoir si, d&#8217;après sa connaissance du cerveau et à partir des résultats de son observation de l&#8217;individu éprouvant une sensation de rouge, elle serait à même d&#8217;avoir elle-même cette impression de rouge.



La question n'est pas claire, là : si c'est du "ressenti" qu'il est question, la réponse est "oui", la plage de fréquences des onde électro-magnétiques qui génèrent la vision du rouge chez l'homme est une quantité physique mesurable, et produit toujours, hors présence de pathologie, la mê^me sensation, donc, qu'elle voit du rouge par ses yeux ou ceux d'un autre, peu importe. Par contre, saura-t-elle qu'il s'agit de rouge, là, c'est une autre question ! Voir une chose et pouvoir la nommer, c'est différent.

Puis, on peut confondre, car, pour paraphraser Desproges : "Rouge : Couleur proche du bleu &#8230; Mais pas très !"


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La question n'est pas claire, là : si c'est du "ressenti" qu'il est question, la réponse est "oui", la plage de fréquences des onde électro-magnétiques qui génèrent la vision du rouge chez l'homme est une quantité physique mesurable, et produit toujours, hors présence de pathologie, la mê^me sensation, donc, qu'elle voit du rouge par ses yeux ou ceux d'un autre, peu importe. Par contre, saura-t-elle qu'il s'agit de rouge, là, c'est une autre question ! Voir une chose et pouvoir la nommer, c'est différent.
> 
> Puis, on peut confondre, car, pour paraphraser Desproges : "Rouge : Couleur proche du bleu &#8230; Mais pas très !"



M****, je suis obligée d'avouer que je n'ai pas inventé la question (honte:rose. Cette question est posée par un philosophe américain, Frank Jackson. Ce qu'il demande, c'est si la seule _connaissance_ d'une ensemble de phénomènes biophysiques (ici, ceux qui produisent ou correspondent à la sensation "rouge") peut suffire pour _éprouver_ une _sensation_. Au fond, cette pauvre Mary pourrait reconnaître les couleurs en faisant une classification des plages de fréquence electro-magnétiques. Elle pourrait ainsi les nommer. Mais pourrait-elle les voir en tant que telles, en tant que que couleurs _senties_ ? F. Jackson met ici en doute certaines prétentions des neurosciences.

Bon, j'arrête, sinon on va me soupçonner de faire de la philosophie


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

tu crois ?


----------



## Pierrou (11 Octobre 2008)

La question est, à mon humble avis, de savoir s'il existe une réelle objectivité des couleurs, où si celles-ci ne sont que fonction de notre perception. A mon avis, la seule chose qui soit valable et démontrable, est la relation des couleurs entre elles, et des couleurs à leur environnement.

Euh... je m'explique. Ce que moi je vois rouge, il est aisé de concevoir que mon voisin de droite puisse le voir comme bleu ( ben oui, il est "de droite"  ), c'est à dire dans une nuance chromatique qui, dans mon système de perception des couleurs, correspondrait à du bleu. Or, pour lui, cette nuance correspond au concept de "rouge", c'est à dire à la couleur du sang, du soleil qui se couche, etc etc. 
Je veux dire par là qu'il est impossible de conceptualiser une couleur sans la rapporter à son environnement ou ses manifestations réelles ( c'est quoi bleu ? c'est la mer, par exemple ). Ainsi, rien n'indique que nous ne percevions les couleurs de la même façon, cependant, les relations entre elles et avec le réel étant fixes et objectivement perceptibles ( ce qui peut paraître paradoxal d'ailleurs ), le système garde sa cohérence.


De plus, je ne pense pas que la connaissance théorique d'un phénomène, si totale qu'elle puisse-être, puisse remplacer l'expérience.
Tiens, un exemple... bidon... On a, par la science, cerné les causes et manifestations physiques et neurologiques exactes d'un phénomène tel que l'orgasme féminin, cela dit, la connaissance parfaite du phénomène ne conduit pas forcément à l'apparition de la sensation. 


( oui, c'est un peu de la philosophie de bas étage que je vous sers là, je m'en excuse :rose: )


----------



## aCLR (11 Octobre 2008)

Et la couleur sud dans tout ça ?


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

Connais pas. Bleu Lagon ?
La couleur Est, c'est bleu des vosges par contre


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Connais pas. Bleu Lagon ?



Mais nan, reste un peu dans le contexte, quoi, Bondi Blue tout simplement !


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

La (une des, en fait) question que je me pose ce jour : Mais où avais-je la tête ? :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> La (une des, en fait) question que je me pose ce jour : Mais où avais-je la tête ? :rateau:



Je sais, je sais 

A l'ouest


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je sais, je sais
> 
> A l'ouest



Moi j'aurais dis DTC... mais tu es un poète toi !


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

tout ca est  est affaire de budget !
imaginons Mary  avec un contrat de recherche neurosciences au céhaineheiress qui prend fin 
là ,  avec 1478 pages d'hypotheses et démonstrations, daltonienne ou avec une conjonctivite ou aveugle elle voit rouge


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tout ca est  est affaire de budget !
> imaginons Mary  avec un contrat de recherche neurosciences au céhaineheiress qui prend fin
> là ,  avec 1478 pages d'hypotheses et démonstrations, daltonienne ou avec une conjonctivite ou aveugle elle voit rouge



Eh ben non, la pauvre Mary,
Elle ne peut même pas (voir rouge)

Imaginons là, cette pauvre Mary
Elle n'a jamais vu de budget
Mais elle a vu tout ce qui se passait dans la tête d'un comptable calculant des budgets
(ce qui, je te l'accorde, frise le film d'épouvante)
Donc, elle sait ce que sont les fréquences des ondes électro-magnétiques qui lient érotiquement les comptables avec leur comptabilité
Mais est-ce pour ça qu'elle pourra éprouver
Ce frisson
De plaisir 
Tellement particulier au comptable ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

humm
un comptable ne voit jamais le rouge
Parfois il peut voir les comptes dits " en rouge"
( mais c'est toujours imprimé dans la même typo et couleur qu'un solde positif)

Quant aux frissons  zé emois des comptables , franchement c'est plus ce que c'était
Ah c'était autre chose du temps, révolu,  des plans comptables d'avant  la reforme de 1999.
Ah c'était grand, certains étaient en extase devant un compte de tiers  , là c'était l'apothéose , l'évaouissement,  l'apoplexie parfois

si c'était en plus les comptes d'une boutique de lingerie fine,  là c'était le nirvana , le frisson sur -comment dire?- une abstraction érotisée par la seule force du pouvoir des chiffres de vente de bas 20 deniers,  alors ceux de 7 deniers....


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> humm
> un comptable ne voit jamais le rouge
> Parfois il peut voir les comptes dits " en rouge"
> ( mais c'est toujours imprimé dans la même typo et couleur qu'un solde positif)
> ...



Bon d'accord,
Il y a des hauts et des bas dans la libido des comptables
Je suis obligé d'en convenir


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Bon d'accord,
> Il y a des hauts et des bas dans la libido des comptables
> Je suis obligé d'en convenir


Absolument
ce qui donna lieux à de hauts débats
 et moultes communications savantes de haute tenue ( affrivolante)
"compte de tiers et surmoi, étude comparée" reste un incontournable
( aux PUF, épuisé)


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

Tu es sur que ce n'était pas aux PoUF ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

En tout cas, épuisé, là, c'est sûr&#8230;

J'ai (encore une fois) rien compris&#8230;

Tout va bien.


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> En tout cas, épuisé, là, c'est sûr
> 
> J'ai (encore une fois) rien compris
> 
> Tout va bien.



Ah ça me rassure moi non plus j'ai rien compris...

Donc tout va bien.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Question à se poser aujourd'hui pour celui qui comprendrait pascalformac&#8230;


Est-ce normal ?


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

Pendant longtemps, j'ai confondu pascalformac et Pascal 77...

Leur humour peut-être ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Oui.

Un des deux fait rire


----------



## Romuald (11 Octobre 2008)

Question de la mort qui tue : lequel ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Question de la mort qui tue : lequel ?



L'autre !


----------



## benkenobi (11 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'autre !



Tu as la réponse !


----------



## toys (12 Octobre 2008)

pour quoi a 5h30 du matin je suis a faire cuire des poireaux et des nuggett's au lieux de dormir?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2008)

Qui dine dort?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

toys a dit:


> pour quoi a 5h30 du matin je suis a faire cuire des poireaux et des nuggett's au lieux de dormir?



Moi, c'est surtout le mélange qui m'étonne :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

bonne question

une autre
les nuggets sont pas pré-cuits?


----------



## Pat1763 (13 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi, c'est surtout le mélange qui m'étonne :mouais:


 
Peut-être une tentative de nouvelle nouvelle cuisine...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Peut-être une tentative de nouvelle nouvelle cuisine...



c'est le Nuggets, qui me chiffonne


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'est le Nuggets, qui me chiffonne


t'es  à part toi

les nuggets ca t'interpelle
 ( quelque part)

et UN nuggets ca te chiffonne?

ca serait pas pour amener subtilement ta recette maison de " chiffonnade de nuggets"?

( tres fort Fab'Fab en com buzz)


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'es  à part toi
> 
> les nuggets ca t'interpelle
> ( quelque part)
> ...



Démasqué 
:love::love::love:


----------



## Pat1763 (13 Octobre 2008)

Une chiffonade de Nuggets aux poireaux ? Vous n'avez pas pire comme idée ? 








Surtout qu'il va être l'heure de déjeuner par ici... vous allez me couper l'appétit du coup...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Octobre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Une chiffonade de Nuggets aux poireaux ? Vous n'avez pas pire comme idée ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec un peu de melon, pour faire plaisir à mes petits camarades de jeu


----------



## aCLR (13 Octobre 2008)

Nuggets de canard avec une panure aux cinq céréales. :style:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Octobre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> Une chiffonade de Nuggets aux poireaux ? Vous n'avez pas pire comme idée ?
> 
> Surtout qu'il va être l'heure de déjeuner par ici... vous allez me couper l'appétit du coup...





Fab'Fab a dit:


> Avec un peu de melon, pour faire plaisir à mes petits camarades de jeu



ou autre variante sucré salé
Attention ca va etre top

chiffonade de nuggets aux poireaux del pêches

( j'avais prévenu)


----------



## toys (18 Octobre 2008)

hey y a pas meilleur que mes nuggets maison . 

(je pensais pas que cette phrase aurais généré de si nombreux débas)


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2008)

Y'a-t-il un rapport entre Craquounette et Macounette ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2008)

benkenobi a dit:


> Y'a-t-il un rapport entre Craquounette et Macounette ?



Ben oui, c'est évident, il y en a même deux : leurs pseudos se terminent en "ounette", et bien que, sauf erreur, l'une d'entre elles ait émigré en Belgique, elles sont suisses toutes deux.

quel nioube padawan, quand même, ce Kenbenoki


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, c'est évident, il y en a même deux : leurs pseudos se terminent en "ounette", et bien que, sauf erreur, l'une d'entre elles ait émigré en Belgique, elles sont suisses toutes deux.
> 
> quel nioube padawan, quand même, ce Kenbenoki



Ah merci à toi vénérable singe sage !

:bebe:


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Octobre 2008)

Si la suisse et la belgique s'unissaient, est-ce que ça règlerait leurs problèmes respectifs ?


----------



## benkenobi (19 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dois-je avoir honte que ce padawan soit désormais un _mounpeillé-rin_ ?



Ouh il y a bien d'autres raisons pour lesquelles tu devrais avoir honte !!  (à commencer par tes éditions sauvages et déplacées... )


Et puis je ne l'ai été que 6 ans... alors pas de honte pour toi.


----------



## Pierrou (19 Octobre 2008)

Question qui tue:


Ce matin je me suis inscrit au CAPES d'allemand... 


Pourquoi j'ai fait ça ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si la suisse et la belgique s'unissaient, est-ce que ça règlerait leurs problèmes respectifs ?



Tu y crois vraiment, toi, à ça, quand on voit les problèmes en Belgique avec deux langues, tu imagine ce que ça donnerait avec quatre (et encore, si on considère qu'ils en ont une en commun, parce qu'entre les francophones "nerviens" et les francophones "romans",  ils pourraient aussi nous monter une petite bisbille linguistique) :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Craquounette (19 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu y crois vraiment, toi, à ça, quand on voit les problèmes en Belgique avec deux langues, tu imagine ce que ça donnerait avec quatre (et encore, si on considère qu'ils en ont une en commun, parce qu'entre les francophones "nerviens" et les francophones "romands",  ils pourraient aussi nous monter une petite bisbille linguistique) :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Juste une p'tite correction : la Suisse a déjà 4 langues nationale (français, allemand, italien et romanche) donc si nous fusionnons avec la Belgique, cela fera minimum 5 langues nationales 

Mais est-ce que cela résoudrait vraiment tous nos soucis ? Comment ferions-nous en tant qu'extra-communautaires pour fusionner avec la capitale de l'Europe ? :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu y crois vraiment, toi, à ça, quand on voit les problèmes en Belgique avec deux langues, tu imagine ce que ça donnerait avec quatre (et encore, si on considère qu'ils en ont une en commun, parce qu'entre les francophones "nerviens" et les francophones "romans",  ils pourraient aussi nous monter une petite bisbille linguistique) :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Parce que tu crois vraiment que les Schweitz pourraient considérer qu'ils parlent la même langue que les anciens prussiens d'Eupen ? :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Parce que tu crois vraiment que les Schweitz pourraient considérer qu'ils parlent la même langue que les anciens prussiens d'Eupen ? :afraid:



Ben, tu apportes encore un peu plus d'eau à mon moulin, là


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Juste une p'tite correction : la Suisse a déjà 4 langues nationale (français, allemand, italien et romanche) donc si nous fusionnons avec la Belgique, cela fera minimum 5 langues nationales
> 
> Mais est-ce que cela résoudrait vraiment tous nos soucis ? Comment ferions-nous en tant qu'extra-communautaires pour fusionner avec la capitale de l'Europe ? :mouais:



Ah, oui !, la Rumantsch grischun ! Ne l'oublions pas, sinon, on aura plus de viande des Grisons. 

Il y a beaucoup moins de gens qui parlent le romanche que de corses à Paris, ceci dit. 

Pour le reste, on ne vous a pas demandé de fusionner ! Tout de suite, l'aspect sexuel des choses !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Mais est-ce que cela résoudrait vraiment tous nos soucis ? Comment ferions-nous en tant qu'extra-communautaires pour fusionner avec la capitale de l'Europe ? :mouais:



Vous devriez alors creuser le tunnel sous la Romanche ! 

Par contre Suisse plus Belgique, ça rétablirait un peu la moyenne &#8230; Géologiquement parlant 

:rateau:


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Juste une p'tite correction : la Suisse a déjà 4 langues nationale (français, allemand, italien et romanche) donc si nous fusionnons avec la Belgique, cela fera minimum 5 langues nationales
> 
> Mais est-ce que cela résoudrait vraiment tous nos soucis ? Comment ferions-nous en tant qu'extra-communautaires pour fusionner avec la capitale de l'Europe ? :mouais:


Parler avec les mains ?!...


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, tiens, intéressant comme discussion.  Moi j'dirais pas non à une fusion entre ces deux pays que j'adore. :love:  Puis en matière de synergies, c'est tout vu. Les qualités de l'un compenseraient les défauts de l'autre, et vice-versa. 
Les suisses pourraient apprendre aux belges:
- à faire du bon fromage;
- à garder son pays propre et en ordre siffle
- à vivre en confédéralisme. ça mord pas, ça fait pas bobo et ça peut fonctionner. si, si 
  

Les belges pourraient apprendre aux suisses:
- à faire de la bonne bière  
- à lâcher du lest de temps en temps et à sortir le balai de leur c*l. 
- à ne pas se prendre au sérieux.

Bon, qui appelle _monsieur baxter_ (les belges qui lisent du Kroll comprendront) pour qu'on lance les négociations ?


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Octobre 2008)

Ah oui ! :love:

Et puis les belges apprendraient aux suisses à construire des villes
et les suisses apprendraient aux belges à s'occuper de leur campagne

et les deux essayeraient de faire du chocolat !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2008)

il est vrai que Bruxelles est un remarquable exemple d'urbanisation... non planifiée ou de facon très liberale ( au sens économique)

et qu'il y a plus beaucoup de mornes plaines
( mais il y a encore de mornes pleines,  mais ca c'est que leurs mecs sont pas à la hauteur)


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Octobre 2008)

J'adore ce magnifique bordel qu'est Bruxelles. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> - à faire du bon fromage;



Naméo, là je ne suis pas d'accord.  On a des bons fromages. Beaucoup même


----------



## pascalformac (19 Octobre 2008)

laisse courir
Parfois laisser vivre des clichés permet d'avoir une paix royale
(pour déguster par exemple)


----------



## Macounette (19 Octobre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et puis les belges apprendraient aux suisses à construire des villes
> et les suisses apprendraient aux belges à s'occuper de leur campagne


:mouais: Pardon ?? :mouais:



l'écrieur a dit:


> J'adore ce magnifique bordel qu'est Bruxelles. :love:


Ah. Je comprends mieux, pour ci-dessus. 
Moi c'est le contraire. Bruxelles a sans doute beaucoup de charme mais mon côté _suisse-carré-propre-en-ordre _m'a empêchée de vraiment aimer cette ville. :rose: Pour moi, une ville agréable à vivre, c'est Zurich. Propre, fonctionnelle. Mais bon, d'autres diront qu'elle n'a pas d'âme.



l'écrieur a dit:


> et les deux essayeraient de faire du chocolat !


  
les suisses pourraient apprendre aux belges à faire du vrai bon chocolat en barres.
les belges pourraient apprendre aux suisses la créativité et l'imagination pour faire de bonnes pralines.... rhaaaa Marcolini :love:



gloup gloup a dit:


> Naméo, là je ne suis pas d'accord.  On a des bons fromages. Beaucoup même&#8230;


Mouais  peut-être. Mais bon. En 3 ans de Belgique je ne m'y suis jamais vraiment habituée... j'ai trouvé le chimay fade et le herve au sirop de liège, il est certes délicieux mais c'est pas quelque chose qu'on peut manger tous les jours.   Mais peut-être que je n'ai pas poussé mes investigations culinaires assez loin.  Bref - je suis peut-être rentrée avec des clichés. Mais rhâ, la Belgique me manque quand même. :love:


----------



## meskh (19 Octobre 2008)

Et pourquoi pas des frites belges au chocolat suisse ?


----------



## kasarus (19 Octobre 2008)

Le mot de la faim.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> il est vrai que Bruxelles est un remarquable exemple d'urbanisation... non planifiée ou de facon très liberale ( au sens économique)



Ouais l'urbanisation sauvage des années 60, le modernisme à tout prix, quitte à détruire des quartiers populaires (tout ça arrosé de pots-de-vin). Quand je pense qu'ils voulaient faire passer une autoroute en plein milieu de la ville :affraid:, heureusement la crise est arrivée pour mettre fin au grand massacre. 



pascalformac a dit:


> et qu'il y a plus beaucoup de mornes plaines
> ( mais il y a encore de mornes pleines,  mais ca c'est que leurs mecs sont pas à la hauteur)



Je ne sais pas trop ce que tu as voulu dire par là mais Bruxelles est parmi les capitales les plus vertes d'Europe.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Octobre 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ouais l'urbanisation sauvage des années 60, le modernisme à tout prix, quitte à détruire des quartiers populaires (tout ça arrosé de pots-de-vin). Quand je pense qu'ils voulaient faire passer une autoroute en plein milieu de la ville :affraid:, heureusement la crise est arrivée pour mettre fin au grand massacre.


ouep 


> Je ne sais pas trop ce que tu as voulu dire par là mais Bruxelles est parmi les capitales les plus vertes d'Europe.


je ne parlais pas de Bruxelles mais de la belle Jick
( _morne plaine_ ca te rappelle rien???? grande attraction touristique , les non francais adorent, les francais beaucoup moins ..)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> je ne parlais pas de Bruxelles mais de la belle Jick
> ( _morne plaine_ ca te rappelle rien???? grande attraction touristique , les non francais adorent, les francais beaucoup moins ..)



Ah oui... Waterloo... :rose: Je ne voyais pas le rapport avec Bruxelles, maintenant c'est clair.


----------



## Bassman (20 Octobre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> les suisses pourraient apprendre aux belges à faire du vrai bon chocolat en barres.
> les belges pourraient apprendre aux suisses la créativité et l'imagination pour faire de bonnes pralines.... rhaaaa Marcolini :love:



C'est un peu dommage de citer un Italien quand il est question des 2 pays parmis ceux qui font les meilleurs chocolat au monde... Non ? :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (20 Octobre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est un peu dommage de citer un Italien quand il est question des 2 pays parmis ceux qui font les meilleurs chocolat au monde... Non ? :mouais:


Cet italien-là est un belge 
Bel exemple d'ailleurs de l'esprit d'intégration qui règne dans ce beau petit pays :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Bel exemple d'ailleurs de l'esprit d'intégration qui règne dans ce beau petit pays :love:



Oui, hein ! on voit ça tous les jours, quand il s'agit d'intégrer les wallons qui vivent en flandre


----------



## kasarus (20 Octobre 2008)

Non, là, il s'agit de désintégrer.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, hein ! on voit ça tous les jours, quand il s'agit d'intégrer les wallons qui vivent en flandre



C'est pas tout à fait ça mais bon, on ne va pas refaire le débat dans ce fil 



kasarus a dit:


> Non, là, il s'agit de désintégrer.



Allons, allons


----------



## Macounette (20 Octobre 2008)

Vive la Belgique avec Wallons et _Vlaamsen_ et _Brusselleers_ :love:


----------



## two (25 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu y crois vraiment, toi, à ça, quand on voit les problèmes en Belgique avec deux langues, tu imagine ce que ça donnerait avec quatre (et encore, si on considère qu'ils en ont une en commun, parce qu'entre les francophones "nerviens" et les francophones "romans",  ils pourraient aussi nous monter une petite bisbille linguistique) :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


Quant à la Belgique, si les problèmes actuels se déroulent entre francophones et Néerlandophones... (ou plutôt entre politicards des deux langues) Elle a bien TROIS langues nationales... N'oubliez pas l'allemand messieurs-dames... (l'allemand est chez nous un peu comme le romanche en suisse )
Donc deux langues en commun avec la suisse.


----------



## aCLR (27 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi la semaine commence le lundi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pourquoi la semaine commence le lundi ?



Mauvaise question. La bonne c'est "pourquoi la semaine commence ?" ! :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mauvaise question. La bonne c'est "pourquoi la semaine commence ?" ! :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



Là, tu fais de la métaphysique ou je ne m'y connais pas 

Mais j'ai un élément de réponse : si la semaine commence, c'est parce qu'elle doit finir. Or, elle finit nécessairement, sinon il n'y aurait pas de week end et les gens seraient déçus


----------



## kasarus (27 Octobre 2008)

À cette heure-ci? 

Vraiment, tu m'épates...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Octobre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> À cette heure-ci?
> 
> Vraiment, tu m'épates...



La métaphysique est une science qui porte sur les réalités intelligibles qui sont toujours identiques à elles-mêmes et qui, par là, échappent au temps. Il n'y a donc pas d'heure pour la métaphysique*

(par contre, on peut organiser des week end métaphysiques, si on n'a rien de mieux à faire)

* ce qui signifie, au passage, que la métaphysique demande de la bravoure


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> La métaphysique est *une science qui porte sur les réalités intelligibles* qui sont toujours identiques à elles-mêmes et qui, par là, échappent au temps. Il n'y a donc pas d'heure pour la métaphysique*
> 
> (par contre, on peut organiser des week end métaphysiques, si on n'a rien de mieux à faire)
> 
> * ce qui signifie, au passage, que *la métaphysique demande de la bravoure*


Ouh la la...  mais non... pas de ça au bar, malheur mais qu'est tu en train de faire ? tu veux lancer une guerre civile dans ce bouge ?


----------



## meskh (27 Octobre 2008)

Le rouge est-il rouge ? mais vraiment ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Tu préfères l'explication par la théorie de Chevreuil ou celle de Goethe 

(J'allais oublier l'autre d'Itten...)


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Octobre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Le rouge est-il rouge ? mais vraiment ?



Couleur proche du bleu, mais pas très.


----------



## meskh (27 Octobre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Couleur proche du bleu, mais pas très.



C'est vrai, on dit souvent rouge-banane !!


----------



## aCLR (29 Octobre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> C'est vrai, on dit souvent rouge-banane !!



C'est vrai que le beaujolais nouveau a souvent un goût de banane

Au fait, c'est quand la nouvelle mouture ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2008)

comme tous les ans !
la piquette ( car c'est souvent de la piquette somptueusement promue ) est dispo   le 3 è Jeudi de novembre


----------



## meskh (29 Octobre 2008)

Vous tous qui buvez par habitude du vin tous les jours, vous considérez vous comme alcooliques ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

oui pourquoi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Octobre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Vous tous qui buvez pas habitude du vin tous les jours, vous considérez vous comme alcoliques ?


J't'en pose des questions!


----------



## CouleurSud (29 Octobre 2008)

meskh a dit:


> Vous tous qui buvez *pas* habitude du vin tous les jours, vous considérez vous comme alc*o*liques ?



Je ne sais pas trop, en ce qui me concerne

Mais si tu rajoutes un "o", je veux bien réfléchir à cette question

Le problème étant, par ailleurs, que je ne bois jamais du vin *"pas habitude"*. 

Je ne connais pas du tout ce cru


----------



## meskh (29 Octobre 2008)

Ce que c'est de ne pas relire ....


----------



## giga64 (29 Octobre 2008)

Penses-tu ! Il y aura toujours une âme charitable pour le faire à ta place


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Bah&#8230; aucun intérêt de se relire&#8230;
Si les gens commencent à se relire, il n'y aura plus de questions à la con.
Vu le panel, on peut se rassurer, on n'est pas près d'avoir une pénurie&#8230;


----------



## richard-deux (30 Octobre 2008)

La question que je me pose en regardant la météo à la télévision:

_il va pleuvoir mais indice 2/5._
:mouais:

_Ok. 
Donc, il va faire beau: puisque l'indice 3/5 est plus approprié._​
Il faut que j'arrête de regarder la météo; je ne comprends pas.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2008)

pas forcement 
tout dépend de ce que mesure l'indice !

c'est pas forcement  probabilité de mauvais/ beau temps
notion non définie
( parfois c'est couverture nuageuse / ciel bleu soleil)

mais par exemple probabilité de  pluie au sens strict   ( risque de précipitations)
et les 3/5  peut etre nuageux sans pluie

tu vois c'est vaste 
-
et oui arrete de regarder la météo
 et regarde par la fenetre  et fais confiance à ton experience de ta région !

tu vos la nuance?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> La question que je me pose en regardant la météo à la télévision:
> 
> _il va pleuvoir mais indice 2/5._
> :mouais:
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> pas forcement
> tout dépend de ce que mesure l'indice !
> 
> c'est pas forcement  probabilité de mauvais/ beau temps
> ...



En fait, l'indice, c'est la probabilité qu'ils ne se soient pas gourés, mais rien d'autre. S'ils se sont gourés, le temps peut être indifféremment meilleur ou pire que ce qu'ils ont prévus, l'indice ne donne aucune indication là dessus.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2008)

et oui 
c'est une des bases de la statistique
un chiffre d'indice ca ne veut rien dire

toujours faire gaffe à ce que mesure un chiffre et comment

et je doute qu'ici ce soit indiqué


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

Ben moi j'ai une question que se pose l'humanité depuis un temps certain... mais je vais avoir la réponse en postant direct...


...c'est juste pour savoir l'heure qu'il est


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Tu devrais aller sur le minibar, y'a tout le temps un mou du bulbe qui se prend pour l'horloge parlante !


----------



## Sindanárië (30 Octobre 2008)

ouais mais il n'y a que des dindes en ce moment dedans, ça piaille trop chiffons,


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Octobre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu devrais aller sur le minibar, y'a tout le temps un mou du bulbe qui se prend pour l'horloge parlante !



Oui, mais ils la récitent à l'envers

Ce qui fait qu'on remonte peu à peu dans l'évolution


----------



## Holmes (31 Octobre 2008)

Pourquoi n'est-ce aussi simple et bon qu'avec toi ?...


----------



## CouleurSud (31 Octobre 2008)

L'identité doit-elle être différente d'elle-même pour être identique à elle-même ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Octobre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> L'identité doit-elle être différente d'elle-même pour être identique à elle-même ?



Ah ça, il est clair que moins elle se ressemble plus, et plus elle se ressemble moins !


----------



## Pierrou (1 Novembre 2008)

Et vice-versa, si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi


----------



## Bassman (3 Novembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Et vice-versa, si j'ose m'exprimer ainsi



 Mais c'est complètement le contraire, c'est la différence qui est la même. Et puis comme on dit, l'avenir appartient au futur.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> . Et puis comme on dit, l'avenir appartient au futur.


j'aime bien cette phrase de Pierre Dac
"L'avenir de Monsieur est devant lui, et  il l'aura dans le dos chaque fois qu'il fera  demi tour"*



ce qui arrive si on se retourne sur son passé
-

-
* le sketch avec Francis Blanche
( la meilleure version est celle où ils sont completement bourrés)


----------



## NED (6 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi le fumée de cigarette va toujours sur le non fumeur?


----------



## Lila (6 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Pourquoi le fumée de cigarette va toujours sur le non fumeur?



....wé ! fuck !
...organisons la RESISTANCE

(moi ça m'arrange).....


----------



## manulemafatais (15 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi jamais personne ne me répond quand je pose une question...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Novembre 2008)

manulemafatais a dit:


> Pourquoi jamais personne ne me répond quand je pose une question...?



Parce que si je te répond, ta question devient sans objet (là, c'est le cas) !


----------



## rabisse (15 Novembre 2008)

Dans le même genre...
Il y a-t'il une réponse à chaque question?


----------



## Romuald (15 Novembre 2008)

CouleurSud, pourquoi ne sors-tu pas de ce corps ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2008)

Comment ai-je pu être banni aussi longtemps de ce merveilleux fil?... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai une question que se pose l'humanité depuis un temps certain... mais je vais avoir la réponse en postant direct...
> 
> 
> ...c'est juste pour savoir l'heure qu'il est



Ami, tu peux désormais poser ta question dans le profil du Sieur Benjamin et obtenir une réponse rapide et diligente...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ami, tu peux désormais poser ta question dans le profil du Sieur Benjamin et obtenir une réponse rapide et diligente...



C'est tout à fait exact


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est tout à fait exact


A ce propos, je me pose une question. Ce serait peut-être utile de mettre un lien vers le profil de Benjamin dans nos signatures? 

Je dis ça pour aider les nouveaux.


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi mon chat vient toujours me casser les noix sur mon clavier, quand je suis devant mon Mac ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Novembre 2008)

NED a dit:


> Pourquoi mon chat vient toujours me casser les noix sur mon clavier, quand je suis devant mon Mac ???



Fastoche, celle là : par nature, un chat, si tu t'occupes de lui, il t'ignore superbement (voire pire, ça a des griffes et des dents à tous les bouts, ces bêtes là :casse, et si tu t'occupes d'autre chose que de lui, il y a crime de lèse félidé ! 

Cela dit, certains semblent avoir trouvé une solution :


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2008)

Tu as ça aussi, c'est pratique pour l'avoir sous la main:


----------



## NED (17 Novembre 2008)

J'ai bien failli piquer celui de Backat chez lui.....


----------



## rabisse (17 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi mon chat vient toujours me casser les noix sur mon clavier, quand je suis devant mon Mac ???

réponse: La souris qui se met à bouger


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Novembre 2008)

Suis-je le seul à ne pas comprendre le fonctionnement et l'utilité de Spaces?


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2008)

T'as un ordinateur, toi ?!... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à ne pas comprendre le fonctionnement et l'utilité de Spaces?



C'est précisément la raison pour laquelle Steve à insisté auprès de ses équipes pour l'intégrer à Leopard, il leur a dit : "Pondez moi un truc que tout le monde comprenne, sauf Ed la Tronche !"


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Novembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> T'as un ordinateur, toi ?!... :mouais:


Ouais. Tout neuf. :love: 

5 ans que ça m'était pas arrivé. Le seul petit défaut, c'est que ça va trop vite.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Novembre 2008)

N'empêche que je vois toujours pas à quoi ça sert.


----------



## Bazinga (21 Novembre 2008)

je me pose la meme question que toi


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2008)

Hop.


----------



## benjamin (21 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Suis-je le seul à ne pas comprendre le fonctionnement et l'utilité de Spaces?



Je me suis posé exactement la même question hier, tiens.
C'en est même intriguant.


----------



## Grug (21 Novembre 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hop.


et si on n'utilise ni safari, ni keynote ?


----------



## NED (21 Novembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> et si on n'utilise ni safari, ni keynote ?



C'est bien une réflexion de poisson rouge ça....il est vrai que dans un aquarium on utilise pas ces choses là.

D'ou la question Pourquoi on fait des aquarium ronds? il parrait que ca rend les poissons dingues?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Novembre 2008)

T'imagines la carte de visite?
Psychiatre psychanalyste  pour poissons d'aquarium
( Payement en liquide possible)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je me suis posé exactement la même question hier, tiens.
> C'en est même intriguant.


L'air de rien, je suis en train de soulever un truc énorme. 


Le watergate du monde apple.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Je me suis posé exactement la même question hier, tiens.
> C'en est même intriguant.




Pourtant c'est super pratique quand tu bosses sur 4 ou 5 types de logiciels à la fois


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourtant c'est super pratique quand tu bosses sur 4 ou 5 types de logiciels à la fois


Et Pomme+TAB? Et Exposé? Je suis pas certain que Spaces apporte un vrai plus. J'ai dès le départ été bluffé par Exposé, c'est une des plus grosses avancées utilisateurs proposé par Tiger. 

Mais Spaces&#8230; c'est gadget.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Novembre 2008)

Oui... Limite bling bling et vulgaire...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et Pomme+TAB? Et Exposé? Je suis pas certain que Spaces apporte un vrai plus. J'ai dès le départ été bluffé par Exposé, c'est une des plus grosses avancées utilisateurs proposé par Tiger.
> 
> Mais Spaces c'est gadget.



Crois moi que quand tu bosses sur Final Cut, Photoshop et que t'as ton logiciel de mail ouvert, t'es bien content d'avoir un espace pour chaque environnement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Crois moi que quand tu bosses sur Final Cut, Photoshop et que t'as ton logiciel de mail ouvert, t'es bien content d'avoir un espace pour chaque environnement.



Non, Fab, en fait, le problème, c'est qu'on l'avait prévenu, le sieur La Tronche : "un Mac SE avec 4 Mo de Ram, c'est un poil just pour Leopard", mais il a pas voulu nous écouter !


----------



## rabisse (24 Novembre 2008)

"Spaces" permet de planquer rapidement pas mal de choses...
Allez avouez..., fanatiques des jeux en réseaux & autres..:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Crois moi que quand tu bosses sur Final Cut, Photoshop et que t'as ton logiciel de mail ouvert, t'es bien content d'avoir un espace pour chaque environnement.



C'est justement là que je bloque. C'est le soft que j'utilise qui est au-dessus des autres, et qui donc masque les autres. 
Enfin bref, je me comprends. On peut pas continuer à raconter des conneries, plutôt? 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, Fab, en fait, le problème, c'est qu'on l'avait prévenu, le sieur La Tronche : "un Mac SE avec 4 Mo de Ram, c'est un poil just pour Leopard", mais il a pas voulu nous écouter !
> 
> De toute façon, je suis allergique au chat.





rabisse a dit:


> "Spaces" permet de planquer rapidement pas mal de choses...
> Allez avouez..., fanatiques des jeux en réseaux & autres..:rateau:



Pomme + H est bien plus rapide. Et arrête d'aller sur des sites que la morale réprouve.


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2008)

Passé un certain seuil, tu as trop de fenêtres pour qu'exposé soit suffisant.

Spaces me permet de regrouper par "tâches" mes bureaux :
- Mail / Safari / ichat
- ARD / serveur admin / workgroup manager
- softs de dev (lingon, smultron, iceberg, filwave, deploystudio)


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Passé un certain seuil, tu as trop de fenêtres pour qu'exposé soit suffisant.
> 
> Spaces me permet de regrouper par "tâches" mes bureaux :
> - Mail / Safari / ichat
> ...


Enfin une remarque pertinente. Et il faut que ça vienne d'un gammer en vert.


----------



## two (24 Novembre 2008)

eh cela devient un fil technique ici... est ce qu'un modo peut transférer dans le forum adéquat...


----------



## NED (28 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Passé un certain seuil, tu as trop de fenêtres pour qu'exposé soit suffisant.
> 
> Spaces me permet de regrouper par "tâches" mes bureaux :
> - Mail / Safari / ichat
> ...



Moi il me permet de regrouper les taches aussi :

1) MACHINE A LAVER : Café / Confiture / Nutella®
2) IDIOTS : Mickaël Vandetta / Patrick Le Lay / Georges Bush
3) PEINTURE : Encre / Huile / acrylique

Vala, ca fait un beau rangement comme ça....


----------



## Craquounette (28 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi certaines personnes ne prennent pas la peine de répondre à un mail, un message alors qu'une question est posée ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Novembre 2008)

parce qu'ils s'en foutent ou ne veulent pas répondre à la question?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi certaines personnes ne prennent pas la peine de répondre à un mail, un message alors qu'une question est posée ?



Parce que c'est des marmottes


----------



## La mouette (28 Novembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pourquoi certaines personnes ne prennent pas la peine de répondre à un mail, un message alors qu'une question est posée ?



Parce qu'ils savent que ça énerve


----------



## toys (1 Décembre 2008)

pour quoi il faut toujours que les maison a louer son trop cher et que dès que s'est dans mes prix s'est de la merde en boite ?
s'est l'imobilier qui est cher ou moi qui suis pauvre?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Décembre 2008)

Les deux.


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Je repose la question:

Pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ?


----------



## BioSS (2 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi y a pas de ceintures de sécurité dans les bus ?


----------



## guizmo47 (2 Décembre 2008)

Elles sont obligatoires pour le transport d'enfants depuis 2 ans il me semble bien...

Pourquoi n'y en a t il pas dans le métro ???...


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi pendant les fêtes de fin d'années les chaînes de tv passent toujours les même films ?


----------



## Khendaïn (2 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon MPB commandé il y a bientôt un mois et demi ?

- ou plus généralement - Pourquoi la vie est-elle injuste ?


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pourquoi pendant les fêtes de fin d'années les chaînes de tv passent toujours les même films ?



Pour faire des économies sans doute.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Décembre 2008)

Khendaïn a dit:


> Pourquoi je n'ai toujours pas reçu mon MPB commandé il y a bientôt un mois et demi ?
> 
> - ou plus généralement - Pourquoi la vie est-elle injuste ?


Parce t'avais qu'à le prendre sur le refurb.


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Décembre 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Parce t'avais qu'à le prendre sur le refurb.



Pas mieux !! :love:


----------



## La mouette (2 Décembre 2008)

Pourquoi il ne fait presque jamais beau temps les WE , et beau la semaine lorsqu'on travail ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pourquoi il ne fait presque jamais beau temps les WE , et beau la semaine lorsqu'on travail ...



Parce que:


[DM]xmhzp_claude-francois-le-lundi-au-soleil_music[/DM]


:love::love::love:


----------



## pascalformac (2 Décembre 2008)

hou tu tapes fort Fab'Fab
 et en plus avec un décalage son-image qui rend les deux  series de choréographies assez marrantes

( Aaaah la bonne incruste fond bleu 70's  avec gros budget  , 6 danseurs des ballets Arthur Plasschaert tout de même ! )


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Je repose la question:
> 
> Pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ?



Y'a pas qu'une seule sortes de banane...


----------



## La mouette (3 Décembre 2008)

Alors je me demande pourquoi pendant 41 ans je me suis posé cette question...
Damned


----------



## benkenobi (6 Décembre 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Je repose la question:
> 
> Pourquoi les bananes sont courbes ?





manulemafatais a dit:


> Y'a pas qu'une seule sortes de banane...



Je pense qu'il parlait de SA banane, mais je peux me tromper...






Cela dit si t'as une photo, ça peux peut-être en intéresser certaines :love:.


----------



## toys (7 Décembre 2008)

s'est pour mieux te sourir mon enfant


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2008)

Est-ce qu'une baudruche c'est une chose gonflée qui dès qu'elle rencontre un écueil se dégonfle ?


----------



## Craquounette (8 Décembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Est-ce qu'une baudruche c'est une chose gonflée qui dès qu'elle rencontre une écueil se dégonfle ?



Une écueil je ne sais pas... mais quand elle rencontre un écueil, il y a de fortes chances qu'elle se dégonfle


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2008)

une chose gonflée qui rencontre "une écueil"est une personne avec un trouble compulsif 
(boulimie par exemple)


----------



## rabisse (8 Décembre 2008)

Dans ce cas ce n'est pas un écueil mais une écuelle


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2011)

Pourquoi il n'y a plus de questions?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi il n'y a plus de questions?



On t'en pose, des questions ? :hein:


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> On t'en pose, des questions ? :hein:



Justement, c'est là le noeud du souci!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Justement, c'est là le noeud du souci!



Eh ! c'est pas le topic des affirmations, ici, tu floode ou quoi, là ???


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2011)

#Fail&#8230;
Qui n'a jamais floodé?


----------



## jugnin (13 Janvier 2011)

Chapi, chapo ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2011)

Qui?


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Janvier 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Qui?



*elle !*


----------



## alèm (14 Janvier 2011)

*hors-sujet ?*


----------



## da capo (14 Janvier 2011)

mais comment en est-on arrivé à pascal77 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> mais comment en est-on arrivé à pascal77 ?



C'est qui, ce pascal77 qui a presque le même pseudo que moi ?


----------



## Macuserman (14 Janvier 2011)

Un modo grognon?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Vous vous rendez compte que Macuserman en est bientôt à trois ans de présence ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous vous rendez compte que Macuserman en est bientôt à trois ans de présence ici ?



Ça les esquinte, hein !


----------



## Macuserman (14 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Vous vous rendez compte que Macuserman en est bientôt à trois ans de présence ici ?



Ça pique hein? :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ça pique hein? :rateau:


Ca relève pas le niveau, surtout, mais bon, on avait déjà remarqué, c'est pas non plus la grande surprise 2011.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Janvier 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Ça pique hein? :rateau:



ouai, ouai... :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Nobody (14 Janvier 2011)

Ah ça, le nombre de posts prévisibles, ici... C'est clair que les surprises y en a pas, y en a pas, y en a guè-re.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Janvier 2011)

Ca c'est le problème des contributeurs réguliers, sur un forum.
Avec eux, à tous les coups l'on gagne.

Ils interviennent dans un sujet, et là, pif paf, comme d'hab...
C'est prévisible.
C'est nul, on s'y attendait.
Quel que soit le sujet, hein.

Alors que le contributeur occasionnel, celui qui survole, celui qui observe et qui rit sous cape, celui qui sait, qui pige,  LUI, alors LUI, ce qu'il écrit, c'est autre chose.
Là d'accord. 
(Il faut lire la dernière phrase en hochant lentement la tête avec un air entendu)

Là ok.
(pareil en un peu plus cool, plus relax, plus d'jeunz quoi)

Lui, quand il prend sa plume (c'est une image, hein, en fait il tapote comme les autres) là ça met tout le monde d'accord.
Dans le salmigondis d'interventions stériles que représente le sujet classique, le posteur occasionnel qui survole, qui observe, qui analyse finement avec tout plein de finesse, LUI, ce posteur là arrive à tirer son épingle du jeu, à poster LE message qui fait que tous les autres se taisent d'un coup et réflechissent au sens de la vie, de l'univers et du reste...

J'aimerais tellement faire partie de cette élite de la crème du haut du panier, être sage comme ça, et tout.


Nan j'déconne. 


:sleep:


----------



## 'chon (15 Janvier 2011)

mais où suis-je..?


----------



## kisbizz (15 Janvier 2011)

lui, le boulot , la maison , l'environnement , les mentalités ... les galères courues d'avance ...
de quelle façon ma vie va changer  là-bas ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Janvier 2011)

Nobody a dit:


> Ah ça, le nombre de posts prévisibles, ici... C'est clair que les surprises y en a pas, y en a pas, y en a guè-re.



ouai, ouai... aucune surprise de ta part non plus, t'es toujours aussi "motivant"...  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'aimerais tellement faire partie de cette élite de la crème du haut du panier, être sage comme ça, et tout.


Moi vivant, jamais !


----------



## Nephou (15 Janvier 2011)

En ce penchant cinq minutes sur l&#8217;épineux problème posé par une quinzaine de mètres de paroi artificielle empruntée verticalement, sur lesquels on s&#8217;agrippe tant bien que mal, les phalanges s&#8217;imprégnant insidieusement de sueur, il peut alors arriver qu'on se pose la question &#8220;qu'est-ce que je fous là ?&#8221; tout en susurrant à gorge déployée &#8220;Sec !&#8221; &#8212; expression se voulant être la version brève de &#8220;prends moi sec&#8221; qui en plus de sa longueur peu propice en pareille situation est sujette au planage de doute quant à son interprétation.

Voilà&#8230; sinon fait-il beau par chez vous ?


----------



## aCLR (15 Janvier 2011)

J'allais tranquillement télécharger une application libre quand je suis tombé sur un épineux problème. Déjà, le nombre de versions possible m'a fait reculer légèrement de l'écran pour réfléchir. Et en tournant légèrement la tête, je tombe sur deux petits liens : 32 Bit, 64 Bit ?! Aïe, aïe, aïe ! Après un moment d'absence due à mon ignorance de la chose, je cherche sur Googoo. Et c'est là qu'arrive mon problème. Je lis que depuis 10.6 les Mac Intel tournent en 32 Bit et les serveurs Intel en 64 par défaut. Et plus loin qu'on pouvait upgrader son mac en 64. Du coup ça m'embrouille encore plus&#8230; Une idée ?


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2011)

Es-tu allé voir dans les forums techniques ?


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2011)

Pourquoi WebO s'est-il demandé en 2008 dans ce sujet pourquoi il avait déclaré en 2005 qu'il dirait désormais "non à l'alcool" et pourquoi mon corps me déclare désormais dire non à l'alcool ? Pourquoi MétéoFrance me fait-il perdre mon temps à Saint-Nazaire alors que je pourrais rider mon Sunn Xircuit sur les Bords de Loire ? (bon, ok, là je suis payé à ne rien faire... Mais en fait, ça diminue grave mon rendement légendaire)


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> mon rendement légendaire)



Doit on comprendre par là que ton rendement n'est rien d'autre qu'une légende ? Voilà, une question qu'elle est bonne (© Coluche) !


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Janvier 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi vivant, jamais !


Oah l'aut'hé, j'ai quand même réussi à caser "salmigondis". 
Ca devrait me valoir des points d'estime.


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Doit on comprendre par là que ton rendement n'est rien d'autre qu'une légende ? Voilà, une question qu'elle est bonne (© Coluche) !



Sais-tu que j'attendais depuis longtemps que tu poses enfin une question ici ?

Si mon rendement est une légende, serait-ce pour celà que mon manager me considère comme bêta testeur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h40 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Pourquoi ai-je décrèté un sombre soir de septembre 2005*, que je dirais désormais "non à l'alcool"...



oui, pourquoi ?!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> oui, pourquoi ?!!



Serais-je devin?


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Serais-je devin?



serait-ce du vin ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2011)

Je ne sais pas, as-tu goûté?


----------



## Macuserman (16 Janvier 2011)

Oui, mais après sont-ils tous aussi divins?


----------



## alèm (16 Janvier 2011)

Père, pourquoi m'as-tu abandonné au milieu de cette meute de fous furieux ?!


----------



## Macuserman (16 Janvier 2011)

Il paraît que ce genre de choses rend 9 personnes sur 10 heureuses...
Ou alors je me trompe?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2011)

Elle est où la Corne d'Abondance ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

'tain, mais QUI a encore laissé la porte du miniblabla ouverte que y a petit_louis qui s'est échappé, on va retrouver des rognures de frites à la sauce blanche dans tous les coins, les poignées de porte collantes au Cherry Coke et des auréoles de gras sous les bras de tout le monde !?

Faites gaffe, quoi, merde !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (17 Janvier 2011)

Tomates Ketchup Oignons ?


----------



## Macuserman (17 Janvier 2011)

Pourquoi pas?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Craquounette (18 Janvier 2011)

Pourquoi certains dentifrices moussent et d'autres pas ?


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Janvier 2011)

C'est que certains contiennent de l'isopentane et d'autres pas.

Tout le monde sait ça, voyons.



Pourquoi authentique et autochtone ont un préfixe identique et leur h est-il alléatoire ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Pourquoi authentique et autochtone ont un préfixe identique et leur h est-il alléatoire ?


 
Pasque l'enfer, c'est les aut' qu'ils soient hentiques ou ochtones.

Et toi ?
t'es plutôt hentique ou ochtone ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Janvier 2011)

Combien y'a-t-il de fromages différents sur une pizza aux fromages ?
4? 3?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Il y en a trois sur une trois fromages et 4 sur une quatre fromages.
Partout dans le monde.

Sauf en Angleterre.

En Angleterre, il y en a 3.8 sur la 2 fromages et 1/2 et 4.86 sur la "trois fromages qui sentent les pieds / deux fromages pris sur le pouce".

Mais c'est parce qu'ils n'ont toujours rien capté au système décimal.
(et un peu pour faire iech le monde, aussi)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...Mais c'est parce qu'ils n'ont toujours rien capté au système décimal.
> (et un peu pour faire iech le monde, aussi)



Ptain, si tu savais à quel point ! :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2011)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ptain, si tu savais à quel point ! :affraid: :rateau:



Justement.
A quel point ?


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pasque l'enfer, c'est les aut' qu'ils soient hentiques ou ochtones.
> 
> Et toi ?
> t'es plutôt hentique ou ochtone ?



moi je me considère comme sérieusement authentique (dont le préfixe n'est pas auto car ce mot n'a aucune explosion sémantique) et furieusement allochtone parce que ce n'est clairement pas "ma terre" ici

et la question est donc : 

*MAIS PUTAIN DE BORDEL DE MERDRE, QU'EST-CE QUE JE FOUS ICI ?! 
*   

(merci à Alfred Jarry)

pas sûr le forum, j'veux dire mais dans ce cloaque miteux de Basse-Bretagne qu'on nomme Ligérie :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> explosion sémantique



L'explosion, c'est mon tic.
Des fois, je me demande quand même comment ça se fait.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> *MAIS PUTAIN DE BORDEL DE MERDRE, QU'EST-CE QUE JE FOUS ICI ?!
> *


*

MAIS C'EST PARCE QUE T'AIMES ÇA, LA MERDE ! HEIN ?!!? MAIS DIS-LE QUE T'AIMES ÇA ; TU FAIS ÇA POUR TON PLAISIIIIIIR !!!*


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2011)

_oui, j'avoue&#8230;_ :rose::rose:




sinon
Mazda 3 verte ou Xsara 2 grise ?


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Janvier 2011)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi vivant, jamais !


Toi mort ! imagine la taille du T-Bone


----------



## photo4photos (22 Janvier 2011)

Je me posais comme question suite à un tableau d'yves klein...

En quoi le bleu klein influe t-il dans les consciences ?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Je me posais comme question suite à un tableau d'yves klein...
> 
> En quoi le bleu klein influe t-il dans les consciences ?



d'une manière équivalente aux glacis de Rothko, non ?

 mais dans quels cimetières Klein nous invite-t'il ?


----------



## da capo (23 Janvier 2011)

alèm a dit:


> mais dans quels cimetières Klein nous invite-t'il ?



Dans le cimetière des éléphants peut-être.

Mais pourquoi la rose n'est-elle pas bleue alors ?


----------



## kisbizz (23 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Mais pourquoi la rose n'est-elle pas bleue alors ?



et donc plus des Barbies


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Dans le cimetière des éléphants peut-être.
> 
> Mais pourquoi la rose n'est-elle pas bleue alors ?



et si c'est rose, pourquoi Jasper Johns ?:rateau:


----------



## Macuserman (23 Janvier 2011)

Plus geek, quelqu'un utilise Formspring ici?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Je me posais comme question suite à un tableau d'yves klein...
> 
> En quoi le bleu klein influe t-il dans les consciences ?



Le soir, un bon blue Klein - tu voyages dans la tête.
Moi, j'aime bien.

Une bonne pipe, aussi, mais ce n'est pas le même peintre.


----------



## kisbizz (4 Mars 2011)

c'est vraiment une question existentielle 

c'est supposé avoir quel âge un chef de projet Webmarketing ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est vraiment une question existentielle
> 
> c'est supposé avoir quel âge un chef de projet Webmarketing ?



Oooh  Disons  Guère plus, mais pas moins, hein ! :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2011)

Tiens, un post de Titi dans un autre fil) me remémore une question qui me hante depuis pas mal d'années : Je passe régulièrement à Épargnes (Charente Maritime), et j'y vois bien entendu toujours des voitures garées ici et là, mais jamais je n'en ai vu à cet endroit qui sorte un tant soit peu de l'ordinaire, et pourtant, il doit bien y en avoir une quelque part ? 

Je me demande bien où elle est cachée, cette fameuse caisse d'Épargnes dont on entend si souvent parler ! :rateau:


----------



## rabisse (5 Mars 2011)

C'est clair!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je me demande bien où elle est cachée, cette fameuse caisse d'Épargnes dont on entend si souvent parler ! :rateau:



Si c'était dans ton gros cul, tu aurais un peu de mal à marcher, je pense...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si c'était dans ton gros cul, tu aurais un peu de mal à marcher, je pense...



Ne confonds pas, je ne me livre pas à ces pratiques permettant de transformer son séant en porte de garage, et je suis encore en mesure de m'asseoir sur un tabouret sans déborder sur les côtés !


----------



## jugnin (5 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> son séant en porte de garage, et je suis encore en mesure de m'asseoir sur un tabouret sans déborder sur les côtés !



Non, Pascal, ça, cest ta table de salon


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Non, Pascal, ça, cest ta table de salon



Ça peut effectivement faire table de salon dans ton terrier de lapin, mais chez moi, dans une habitation normale, ce n'est qu'un tabouret !


----------



## da capo (5 Mars 2011)

pauvre écureuil


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Casse-noisettes.

Sinon, vous pouvez répéter la question ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> c'est vraiment une question existentielle
> 
> c'est supposé avoir quel âge un chef de projet Webmarketing ?



Moi j'en ai 24 !


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Moi j'en ai 24 !




comment dire

*ON S'EN COGNE !
*






merci d'essayer de lire les sujets avant d'y répondre


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi lire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h33 ----------

Pourquoi écouter ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h34 ----------

Et pourquoi réfléchir ?


----------



## kisbizz (6 Mars 2011)

pourquoi en ce beau dimanche  je reste ennuyée collé devant cet écran plutot que d'aller me promener  ? :mouais:


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2011)

pourquoi kissbizz ne va-t'elle pas profiter de sa belle ville ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi toutes les merdes arrivent-elles en même temps ?


----------



## jugnin (7 Mars 2011)

Parce quelles volent en escadrille.©


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Et quand tu marches dans la merde en escadrille, ça t'imprègne jusqu'à la plante du pied.


----------



## z-moon (12 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi j'ai si mal au cul quand je passe à la pompe ???

Je serre de plus en plus les fesses quand je fais le plein de mon auto au SP95
et bizarrement ... j'ai de plus en plus mal au cul en quittant la station service 
... juste l'impression de m'être bien fait enfumer ^^

en toute logique, je suppose qu'il y a là un lien de cause à effet,
entre le fait de serrer les fesses et d'avoir mal au cul :mouais:
alors je me dis que si je serre moins les fesses, j'aurai peut être moins mal ...

heu ... j'ai bon ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Mars 2011)

z-moon a dit:


> Pourquoi j'ai si mal au cul quand je passe à la pompe ???



Parce que tu ferais mieux de carrer le pistolet dans l'orifice du réservoir plutôt que dans ton cul, abruti...


----------



## z-moon (12 Mars 2011)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Parce que tu ferais mieux de carrer le pistolet dans l'orifice du réservoir plutôt que dans ton cul, abruti...


mdr :rateau:
j'ai jamais essayé, c'est pas trop mon truc, je vise le réservoir de la voiture je t'assure,
et ça fait plutôt mal ... et pas qu'au budget, mais bon c'est la vie et surtout il faut bien payer les actionnaires de TOTAL, hein? ... les pauvres 

Bon ben puisque c'est comme ça j'irai au boulot en vélo ... 60 bornes, fastoche ^^
et puis j'achète une nouvelle selle, ah ben non ... j' peux pas j'ai plus de sous, bon ben tant pis pour la selle alors :mouais:


----------



## Franck72 (13 Mars 2011)

z-moon a dit:


> Bon ben puisque c'est comme ça j'irai au boulot en vélo ... 60 bornes, fastoche ^^
> et puis j'achète une nouvelle selle, ah ben non ... j' peux pas j'ai plus de sous, bon ben tant pis pour la selle alors



Fait gaffe à pas t'asseoir trop vite 

Est-il absurde de désirer l'impossible ?


----------



## kisbizz (13 Mars 2011)

je ne connais aucun japonais personnellement dont je puisse m'inquiéter de son sort mais , 
 de plus en plus,  si ce n'est pas une catastrophe naturelle, ce sont des bombes ou autres violences qui foutent la mort un peu partout sur notre chère terre  :
ça n'arrêtera donc jamais ????



vous je ne sais pas mais moi je suis plus que jamais dégoûtée  de voir et entendre que cela


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2011)

Il en reste un peu, je vous le mets quand même?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

kisbizz a dit:


> je ne connais aucun japonais personnellement dont je puisse m'inquiéter de son sort mais , de plus en plus,  si ce n'est pas une catastrophe naturelle, ce sont des bombes ou autres violences qui foutent la mort un peu partout sur notre chère terre  :
> ça n'arrêtera donc jamais ????
> 
> vous je ne sais pas mais moi je suis plus que jamais dégoûtée  de voir et entendre que cela



Simplement, le monde (la Terre) nous dicte ses règles, nous tolère, mieux pour elle nous sommes des passagers. Passagers qui en plus se détruisent gratuitement.

Nous (ma famille) avons des gens qui vivent au Japon ... ils sont loin de cette désolation


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> Simplement, le monde (la Terre) nous dicte ses règles, nous tolère, mieux pour elle nous sommes des passagers. Passagers qui en plus se détruisent gratuitement.



Tu prends cher pour animer les soirées "philo de comptoir pour dépressifs" ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu prends cher pour animer les soirées "philo de comptoir pour dépressifs" ?



100 balles par ci, 100 balles par là


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

ASF-44 a dit:


> 100 balles par ci,


 
Gros sel ? Chevrotine ? Chemisées métal ?


----------



## kisbizz (14 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tu prends cher pour animer les soirées "philo de comptoir pour dépressifs" ?



ce n'est pas question de dépression, mais de ral bol de n'entendre que de "misere/guerre/merdesurtouslesfronts" où tu sois et quoi que tu fasses !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2011)

Ca date pas vraiment de cette semaine, hein.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Mars 2011)

cépafo, ceci dit, c'est vrai que la guerre, c'est mal...


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mars 2011)

Ah bon ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Nan, la guerre, _*c'était *_mâle - mais maintenant, on accepte des gonzesses dans l'armée, alors tout fout l'camp...


----------



## z-moon (18 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi certains pensent que l'utilisation du clignotant est en option , alors que d'autres pensent carrément que c'est un signe de faiblesse ??? 

...
_
Alors, c'est un Américain et un chinois dans une voiture à un carrefour, le chinois conduit,
l'américain demande au chinois :
"par la droite c'est le capitalisme et par la gauche c'est le communisme, tu veux aller de quel coté ???"
et le chinois lui répond sans hésiter :
"par la droite, bien sur !!!
                             ... mais je mets mon clignotant à gauche ^^ "_


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mars 2011)

z-moon a dit:


> Pourquoi certains pensent que l'utilisation du clignotant est en option , alors que d'autres pensent carrément que c'est un signe de faiblesse ???


Pourquoi ceux qui me tournent devant sans cligotant sont-il obligés de passer par la case acheter un nouveau rétroviseur ?


----------



## z-moon (18 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourquoi ceux qui me tournent devant sans cligotant sont-il obligés de passer par la case acheter un nouveau rétroviseur ?




bon ... en même temps ça doit pas trop leur manquer ...
vu l'utilisation (ou plutôt la non-utilisation) qu'ils en font généralement


----------



## kisbizz (18 Mars 2011)

z-moon a dit:


> Pourquoi certains pensent que l'utilisation du clignotant est en option



ma mère* pourrait te répondre

"même les indiens n'utilisent plus les flèches**" 



* italienne
**fleches : freccia =clignotant  en italien


----------



## Macuserman (22 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi le concept d'être "ami" avec quelqu'un du sexe opposé existe?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> Pourquoi le concept d'être "ami" avec quelqu'un du sexe opposé existe?


 
Pour pouvoir se débarasser élégament d'un(e) repoussoir trop entreprenant(e) - "Nan, mais tu comprends, je te vois plus comme un(e) ami(e)..."

Vous remarquerez que ça marche quel que soit le sexe, rien de sexiste là-dedans.

Pourquoi, au fait ?
Tu as beaucoup "d'amies" ?...


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour pouvoir se débarasser élégament d'un(e) repoussoir trop entreprenant(e) - "Nan, mais tu comprends, je te vois plus comme un(e) ami(e)..."
> 
> Vous remarquerez que ça marche quel que soit le sexe, rien de sexiste là-dedans.
> 
> Pourquoi, au fait ?



Le principe : 1- les amies de mes amies ne sont pas mes amies
2- j'ai baisé avec toutes mes amies...
3- après on peut passer à autre chose !

A part ça, la bière est bonne ?  :love:


----------



## Macuserman (22 Mars 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Le principe : 1- les amies de mes amies ne sont pas mes amies
> 2- j'ai baisé avec toutes mes amies...
> 3- après on peut passer à autre chose !
> 
> A part ça, la bière est bonne ?  :love:


C'est pas très élégamment dit mais c'est là où le principe est bizarre...
Parce qu'on applique une couche de deux principes à la con (qui sont, soit disant, la culture et le trait humain) on peut même plus s'amuser avec une bistouquette en "bons amis"! 

La bière? Non j'aime pas ça.
Toi oui?


----------



## Toum'aï (22 Mars 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> C'est pas très élégamment dit mais c'est là où le principe est bizarre...
> Parce qu'on applique une couche de deux principes à la con (qui sont, soit disant, la culture et le trait humain) on peut même plus s'amuser avec une bistouquette en "bons amis"!
> 
> La bière? Non j'aime pas ça.
> Toi oui?



Je suis passé à autre chose... 
La Méteor  
Bon le thé, alors ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2011)

Pourquoi dit-on de quelqu'un qui n'a pas les pieds sur terre qu'il est "tête en l'air" ? 

Ça contredit en tous points la théorie de la gravitation universelle :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2011)

Ah bon ?


----------



## Nobody (29 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pourquoi dit-on de quelqu'un qui n'a pas les pieds sur terre qu'il est "tête en l'air" ?
> 
> Ça contredit en tous points la théorie de la gravitation universelle :mouais:
> 
> :rateau:



Ben, ça me parait très cohérent, justement.

Par contre, pourquoi est-ce quand il y a un temps mort qu'on cherche à tuer le temps?

Mmmm?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mars 2011)

Nobody a dit:


> Ben, ça me parait très cohérent, justement.



Pas du tout, la gravitation veut que nous prenions appuis par une de nos extrémités sur le sol, donc, si on n'a pas les pieds sur terre, il faut bien que ça soit la tête qu'on y ai, elle ne peut donc pas être "en l'air", CQFD !

Maintenant, ce que je me demande, c'est pourquoi, bien qu'on mette de l'argent de côté pour en avoir devant soit, on finit toujours par l'avoir dans le dos ? Je sais bien qu'il faut que l'argent circule pour que le monde tourne, mais là, c'est moi qui ai le tournis :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mars 2011)

Je me demandais qui sont les plus gros vendeurs sur ebay et quelle CA ils ont


----------



## patlek (29 Mars 2011)

La question, c' est est ce que l' on peut s' enraciner quelque part si on a pas les pieds sur terre?

Et par ailleurs, peut on avoir la tete dans les nuages par grand beau temps?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (30 Mars 2011)

et quand on cumule la tête dans les étoiles et une araignée au plafond, c'est grave?


----------



## Pierrou (3 Avril 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> et quand on cumule la tête dans les étoiles et une araignée au plafond, c'est grave?



Ton occiput se situant alors bien plus haut que ton plafond, je pense qu'on s'en fout... :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Avril 2011)

Seigneur Vador

Cela faisait bien longtemps


----------



## Pierrou (3 Avril 2011)

Ah hélas, l'on s'égare un peu des fois...


----------



## kisbizz (4 Avril 2011)

pourquoi le moustique existe ?
et pourquoi la nuit il ne va pas se coucher comme tout le monde ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2011)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ah hélas, l'on s'égare un peu des fois...



Tiens, revoilà le gamin, (histoire de rester "in topic") je me demande bien où tu étais passé tout ce temps ? 

EDIT :



kisbizz a dit:


> pourquoi le moustique existe ?
> et pourquoi la nuit il ne va pas se coucher comme tout le monde ?



*La* moustiqu*e*, *le* moustique, lui, la nuit, il dort


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (4 Avril 2011)

Pierrou a dit:


> Ton occiput se situant alors bien plus haut que ton plafond, je pense qu'on s'en fout... :rateau:



Si c'est ton cas, c'est tout a ton honneur... je me demande juste qui tu englobes dans ce "on".
Parceque dans tout ce que je vie, on me prouve sans cesse le contraire.
Non malheureusement, les gens ne s'en foutent pas. Montrer son grain de folie peut être dangeureux, voire suicidaire. Faut rester dans le rang sur mon pti bout de planète. Sinon, tu te décrédibilises totalement. Et ça, ça me saoule.

La question que je pose alors : 
Mais pourquoi diable autant de gens se cachent derrière un masque? 
Même si tu sais sûrement, cette question n'attend pas de réponse... C'est le but du fils non?


----------



## Pierrou (4 Avril 2011)

Pourquoi dit-on toujours que "le crime ne paie pas" alors que, c'est un fait, il paie vachement bien?


----------



## 'chon (4 Avril 2011)

Y a t-il enfin une mort après nos vies.. :hein:?


----------



## aCLR (11 Mai 2011)

J'étais prêt à croire que le Wizard sentait vraiment le Sacha Dystel (surtout la version boisé)






Que le captain Iglo était vraiment le mec qui péchait des poissons rectangles.







Mais pour le coup, je doute ?!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2011)

Ce sont les enfants qui se posent la question, du poisson en bâtonnets, du lait en brique, et j'en passe ... tout étonnés de voir un lieu noir sur l'étal du poissonnier ...


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2011)

Suis-je le seul à n'avoir pas compris ?!


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2011)

Non, mais je n'ai pas non plus compris ton post à toi 

Sinon, pourquoi petit-louis a-t-il une activité de 0% alors qu'il passe son temps au minifouinfouin ?


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2011)

L'onanisme n'est pas reconnu comme une activité.  Mais pourquoi déjà ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, mais je n'ai pas non plus compris ton post à toi
> 
> Sinon, pourquoi petit-louis a-t-il une activité de 0% alors qu'il passe son temps au minifouinfouin ?



C'est vrai que, vu ce qu'il ingurgite, le taxer de posteur 0% n'est pas le moindre des paradoxes !


----------



## aCLR (15 Mai 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, mais je n'ai pas non plus compris ton post à toi



Et moi qui pensais tenir une super vanne
Ça me fait de la peine ce que tu me dis là


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Mai 2011)

Hein ?


----------



## gKatarn (23 Mai 2011)

deux ? :rose:


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2011)

la guerre de Troie aura-t'elle lieu un jour ?


----------



## da capo (23 Mai 2011)

pourquoi essayer de couper les cheveux en quatre ?


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Mai 2011)

pour quoi ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (29 Mai 2011)

la pizza : pâte fine ou pâte épaisse ?


----------



## ziommm (7 Juin 2011)

Papa, c'est quoi cette bouteille de lait ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi est-ce que je ressens comme un vide, la, maintenant ?


----------



## jugnin (8 Juin 2011)

Cest pour ça que je poste jamais en sortant des toilettes.


----------



## stephaaanie (8 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Cest pour ça que je poste jamais en sortant des toilettes.



C'est ça, ouais. 
Mais à minuit du matin, ça te dérange pas.

J'enfoutre !


----------



## NED (9 Juin 2011)

J'ai trouvé une parade aux satanées question que me posent mes gamins (ils sont à l'âge du pourquoi ceci, pourquoi celà). C'est dans le film "Il se marièrent et eurent beaucoup d'enfants" :

Parce que c'est le président de la république qui l'à dit 

Vala, avis aux parents, ça marche pas mal à 5,6 ans...


----------



## jugnin (9 Juin 2011)

Tu veux traumatiser tes gosses ? J&#8217;appelle la DDASS de suite !


----------



## ziommm (9 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi tant de haine ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Pourquoi tant de haine ?



Une seule réponse possible :


----------



## kisbizz (17 Juin 2011)

pourquoi attendre que "ça passe " quand rien ne passe ?


----------



## jojolapinus (4 Juillet 2011)

Macuserman a dit:


> En gros...ces questions sans réponses, plus ou moins intelligentes, que l'on s'est posées un jour...:rose:
> 
> 
> Je me suis posée la question, un jour, de:
> ...



J'ai aussi une question hahaha "Who are you" ? haha c'est un petit montage qui peut-être fun, fait avec imovie. Si l'envie vous prends =) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6bXXKDonro


----------



## Madalvée (4 Juillet 2011)

Pourquoi une femme qui se fait violer, c'est grave
et               une femme qui se fait violer mais qui a menti ce serait (conditionnel) moins grave ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> une femme qui se fait violer mais qui a menti ce serait (conditionnel) moins grave ?



Ça n'est pas la question ! La question, c'est "si elle a menti sur d'autres points en rapport avec l'affaire, n'aurait-elle pas aussi menti sur la réalité du viol ?"


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça n'est pas la question !



Oui, mais est-ce que cela invalide pour autant la question qu'il(elle) s'est posé(e) hier-soir ?


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2011)

Pourquoi que quand j'mets le régulateur à 340Km/h la bagnole reste quand même à 210Km/h?!!


----------



## ziommm (22 Juillet 2011)

Pourquoi moi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Juillet 2011)

Hein ???


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Juillet 2011)

Méheuuuuh ?


----------



## Mao. (5 Août 2011)

Pourquoi quand je clique sur "voir VOTRE profil" dans le tableau de bord je tombe sur le profil d'un autre Mao ? ^^


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2011)

Mao. a dit:


> Pourquoi quand je clique sur "voir VOTRE profil" dans le tableau de bord je tombe sur le profil d'un autre Mao ? ^^



Parce qu'il y a eu un raté lors de ton inscription, sans doute du à un bug de vBulletin, qui aurait du te refuser ce pseudo parce qu'il était déjà attribué.

Tu devrais consulter un admin ou un *root*, afin de changer de pseudo. Toximityx (<- clic), particulièrement, s'est spécialisé dans ce type de problème !


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2011)

NTAT©*

C'est parce qu'il a un point dans son pseudo, et que vbull buggue de toute éternité sur la commande 'voir le profil public' dans ce cas : il ignore les caractères spéciaux et va chercher le profil 'Mao' au lieu du profil 'Mao.'



*Non Tu As Tort


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> NTAT©*
> 
> C'est parce qu'il a un point dans son pseudo, et que vbull buggue de toute éternité sur la commande 'voir le profil public' dans ce cas : il ignore les caractères spéciaux et va chercher le profil 'Mao' au lieu du profil 'Mao.'



SJAR®*

Tu dis toi même pourquoi : vBubulle ignore le point, donc, pour lui, "Mao" et "Mao.", c'est pareil, donc, il aurait du refuser "Mao." 

(*) Si, J'Ai Raison


----------



## Romuald (6 Août 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> SJAR®&#8482;*
> 
> Tu dis toi même pourquoi : vBubulle ignore le point, donc, pour lui, "Mao" et "Mao.", c'est pareil, donc, il aurait du refuser "Mao."
> 
> (*) Si, J'Ai Raison



NTAT : je dis qu'il l'ignore dans la commande 'voir le profil public', pas qu'il l'ignore systématiquement : il ne le fait pas dans 'créer un pseudo'. Et à partir du moment où il l'accepte dans la création, il doit le faire dans 'voir le profil', et pas l'inverse, simple question de chronologie 

De toutes façons il est buggé, mais comme les bisouroots ont des partiels...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Août 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> NTAT : je dis qu'il l'ignore dans la commande 'voir le profil public', pas qu'il l'ignore systématiquement : il ne le fait pas dans 'créer un pseudo'. Et à partir du moment où il l'accepte dans la création, il doit le faire dans 'voir le profil', et pas l'inverse, simple question de chronologie



Bon ! où aies-je encore bien pu fourrer ce put'1 de bouton à bannir ? :hein:



DJABR®&#8482;

S'il accepte le poin g t d'un côté et pas de l'autre, c'est bien un bug


----------



## alter_ego (9 Juillet 2012)

pourquoi personne n'écrit plus ici ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2012)

alter_ego a dit:


> pourquoi personne n'écrit plus ici ?



Pourquoi tu demandes ça ? :mouais:


----------



## Macuserman (9 Juillet 2012)

Je me demande bien pourquoi les pigeons et autres volatiles trouvent un plaisir pervers à chier sur les gens!?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2012)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je me demande bien pourquoi les pigeons et autres volatiles trouvent un plaisir pervers à chier sur les gens!?



Parce que c'est plus facile pour eux que l'inverse


----------



## Madalvée (10 Juillet 2012)

Pourquoi n'existe-t-il pas une ONG "Douaniers sans frontières" ?


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Parce que c'est plus facile pour eux que l'inverse



T'es toujours abonné à ce fil ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Juillet 2012)

Qu'est ce que j'ai foutu de mon appeulrimaute ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juillet 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> *Où* est ce que j'ai foutu de mon appeulrimaute ?








_
Milles excuses mais cela faisait longtps que je l'avais pas sorti alors j'ai modifié un peu ton message ... _


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2012)

Ouais, ouais, genre&#8230;



Pourquoi est-ce qu'on dit monte là-dessus &#8212; en levant bien haut le doigt d'honneur &#8212; tu verras Montmartre ? Et ça peu importe la distance entre soi et le monument ?


----------



## Breizh44 (10 Juillet 2012)

Ou alors.
Mais qu'est c'que j'fous sur cette maudite planète?
 (c'était la minute de "http://www.lesquestionsexistentiellesdontpersonnen'arienabattre.com"


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2012)

BestMBP a dit:


> Ou alors.
> Mais qu'est c'que j'fous sur cette maudite planète?
> (c'était la minute de "http://www.lesquestionsexistentiellesdontpersonnen'arienabattre.com"


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

Pourquoi si on se garde dans un miroir, on a une inversion droite / gauche mais pas haut / bas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

Ben parce que la lumière se déplace en ligne droite, donc tu as bien deux inversions dans le miroir, mais pas trois !


----------



## Fìx (11 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben parce que la lumière se déplace en ligne droite, donc tu as bien deux inversions dans le miroir, mais pas trois !


Y'a t'il une réponse aussi "scientifique" aux mers qui penchent (beaucoup) ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Y'a t'il une réponse aussi "scientifique" aux mers qui penchent (beaucoup) ?



Bien sûr, la mer parait droite si tu prends bien la photo de face, mais si tu vise un peu sur les côtés, du fait de la rotondité de la terre


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2012)

Et si je réfléchis devant un miroir?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juillet 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Et si je réfléchis devant un miroir?



N'avance donc pas d'hypothèse hautement improbable  Réfléchir  Tu ne doutes vraiment de rien, hein !


----------



## patlek (13 Juillet 2012)

Comme le miroir réfléchis lui aussi... nos réfléxions pourraient entrer en raisonnance!!!


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

ben nan car vous êtes sur 2 types de reflection differents 
sur 2 niveaux différents...


----------



## ergu (13 Juillet 2012)

Un jour, j'ai posé une question.
Mais je ne sais plus où, je ne l'ai jamais retrouvé, elle doit avoir moisi - si vous sentez un truc dans un coin du forum...


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juillet 2012)

tu te souviens de la question que tu as posé?

ça pourrait m'aider à la chercher....










ok je sors .......


----------



## Macuserman (14 Juillet 2012)

Non! 

Mais où est ma chope ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Juillet 2012)

T'as regardé dans ton cul?


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as regardé dans ton cul?



AH NONNNN je m'insurge....

c'est ma réplique ça


----------



## Powerdom (18 Juillet 2012)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as regardé dans ton cul?



Nous sommes quand même à des années lumières des répliques cultes de ergu.


----------



## Macuserman (19 Juillet 2012)

Erguthérapeute?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Nous sommes quand même à des années lumières des répliques cultes de ergu.



Normal, Jipé, il est anesthésiste, donc il a la réplique anesthésiante  Quoi que


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2012)

Macuserman a dit:


> Erguthérapeute?



Pas du tout. Le but est d'aller à la recherche d'objets contondants au moyen de la coloscopie.

D'ailleurs je me demande comment peut-on en arriver à de tels extrêmes ?


----------



## Macuserman (20 Juillet 2012)

Certains racontent s'être assis sur des concombres.

La question est: un concombre en équilibre sur une chaise?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2012)

Macuserman a dit:


> Certains racontent s'être assis sur des concombres.
> 
> La question est: un concombre en équilibre sur une chaise?



Nous avons un spécialiste de ce genre de problématique, ici, c'est à lui que tu devrais poser ta question !


----------



## Powerdom (20 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais il a dit 5000 messages épisétou


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2012)

Peut-être avait-il la tête ailleurs ce jour là, épisétou ?


----------



## Madalvée (21 Juillet 2012)

Pourquoi a-t-on besoin d'une valise de plus au retour qu'au départ de vacances ?

Comment fait Sanchez pour s'asseoir ?

Pourquoi après 10 ans de métier je ne peux mettre que "maîtrise InDesign" sur mon CV alors que ceux qui sortent d'école mettent "Maîtrise CS6 Master Collection" ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Pourquoi a-t-on besoin d'une valise de plus au retour qu'au départ de vacances ?



Pour rapporter toutes les contrefaçons que tu vas acheter juste de l'autre côté de la frontière :modo:



Madalvée a dit:


> Comment fait Sanchez pour s'asseoir ?



Quand on sait qu'il est le plus gros consommateur mondial de fauteuils et de tabourets, on ne s'inquiètes pas pour lui ! 



Madalvée a dit:


> Pourquoi après 10 ans de métier je ne peux mettre que "maîtrise InDesign" sur mon CV alors que ceux qui sortent d'école mettent "Maîtrise CS6 Master Collection" ?



Parce que eux, ils écoutaient pendant les cours, au lieu de mater le décolleté de la prof


----------



## Macuserman (22 Juillet 2012)

Pourquoi certains posent vraiment des questions de merde?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2013)

Certains aiment provoquer 
D'autres s'amuser ...


----------



## jack-from-souss (16 Août 2013)

Pourquoi les indiens mangent ils des plumes?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Septembre 2013)

De toute façon, la réponse est 42. 



_réponse de geek, ça va cartonner. _


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2013)

Reste à trouver la question.  :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (24 Septembre 2013)

Anonyme a dit:


> Certains aiment provoquer
> D'autres s'amuser ...



ce qui n'est pas incompatible


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (24 Septembre 2013)

Le Vert est-ce réellement la couleur de l'espoir ?


----------



## Romuald (15 Octobre 2013)

Lu au détour d'un blog :

Faut-il être un boulet pour draguer un canon ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Lu au détour d'un blog :
> 
> Faut-il être un boulet pour draguer un canon ?



Ben en tout cas, pas besoin d'avoir inventé la poudre, suffit d'aller droit obus au but !


----------



## toys (17 Octobre 2013)

les cannon renvoie les boulets une fois qu elle sont allumé


----------



## da capo (17 Octobre 2013)

Quelqu'un l'a vu ?


----------

